# I'm Totally Off My Game, a Bonus Trip to WDW - All Wrapped Up! Bonus DL Features, An Extended weekend with friends 2/23



## franandaj

I'm really off my game.


But I'll get into that a little later. First off if I have any new readers let's have a few introductions. Hi, I'm Alison 





I'm an amateur musician, foodie, and generally avid Disney fanatic. That's about all you need to really know!  


Then there's Fran, my partner of 23 years.





She's also a musician, we met in band. She also loves all things Disney, shopping, and Tiki.


We recently celebrated our 11th wedding anniversary by sharing a large portion of dead cow. Next year will mark the year that we will have been married longer than our "engagement".





We are DVC members and owners at (in contract order) Saratoga Springs, Villas at the Grand Californian (twice), Beach Club Villas, Boulder Ridge, and just recently Bay Lake Tower. I also found a 30 point contract at Boulder Ridge so we officially are members of the 1000 point club.


We both also love kitties. One reason we don't take longer trips is that our kitties get very mad at us when we're gone. While our friend Naked Jim takes good care of them, keeping them fed and litter boxes clean, no one gives them the attention we do. When we have been gone for a long trip they let us know they were not pleased. 

















I'm sure there's more I could tell you about us, and most of the folks who have been around for several TRs already know the little details like I don't like cilantro, or I never met a Grand Marnier Souffle I didn't like, but those are for other TRs. You can read previous TRs through the links in my signature, but this is about the here and now. OK maybe it was a few weeks ago and by the time I wrap it up it will be a couple months from now, but that's besides the point. 


I do have to admit to one thing before we move forward. Only five nights of this trip were spent at Disney. This ended up not sitting very well with Fran. Going into this trip, we were working with the premise that we would not be going to WDW in 2020. I don't know at what point she made the decree, but before we left Disney property it had been established that we would be coming back for an 8-10 night trip at some point soon. Turns out with all our travel plans in 2020 it either had to be in Jan-Feb, or Nov-Dec. We had not even been home for 10 days from this trip when we pulled the plug. We will be back at WDW the first week in February and will be home by Valentine's Day.


So that doesn't give me much time to hammer this one out! Hang on to your hats. Let's get on with this!


So this trip sort of went kind of like any other. Waking up the morning of the day before we leave with way too much on our plates and not enough time to do it. But we basically powered through. It didn't help that there were two additional band rehearsals that week to eat up about six hours of valuable time (each day of rehearsal) we didn't have. In the end we got the "have to's" done for the most part. I have no idea what time my head hit the pillow that night.


Day 1


5:00AM wake up. We drove through McDonalds and were on our way to the airport when I realized that I had left my phone at the house. At least we were only a couple miles out, back we went.


The trip to the airport was uneventful. The biggest snag was that I had to park in a new parking lot. I had no idea where to go, and knew it was farther away than my old parking lot. It was very unnerving but my GPS guided me there. Once I had parked the car I couldn't find my phone. Again. I was approaching complete strangers in the parking lot asking them to borrow their phones to call Fran. Finally she continued to call my phone and it turns out that it had fallen in the pocket on the door of the car. I never would have thought to look for it there. Before I went back to the airport, I sent myself an email of the section where I parked because I was afraid I would never find it again.


Boarding was smooth, and I tried to sleep but couldn't. Once we changed planes and were on our way to Orlando, it was then that my first *big* mistake of the trip hit me.


I had failed to put our DME tags on our luggage.  Doh! Well that kind of put a change to our immediate plans. We had planned on heading to dinner in the airport and then going to the hotel, but with eight bags in tow, that really wasn't very practical. So we decided to just go back to the hotel and grab a snack in the food court to tide us over.


It took forever for Fran's scooter to come up from the belly of the plane, as I waited, I recalled that Karin and Tom had once ordered a pizza while staying at the Yacht Club and had said it was pretty good. I googled this option and found that it was a decent choice. Potentially less expensive than actually going out.


After we retrieved our luggage we headed back up to the third floor and the food court. There was a Cinnabon/Auntie Annie's where we got a cinnamon roll and a pretzel. Fran launched into the pretzel before I could take a picture so you'll have to settle for this one.





Don't these look delicious?





Then we were on our way to DME. Since it was relatively late at night, they just piled us into whatever bus was leaving soon. Unfortunately kids had already filled up the first four rows, so we had to go quite a ways back, which is difficult for Fran, and especially for me as I was carrying a saxophone, a double clarinet case, a purse and a water bottle. Neither of our instruments would fit in the upper compartment so we had to hold them on our laps the entire trip to Disney.  It was a pretty full bus. I would have moved to another seat, but they were all full around us.


Our first stop was Art of Animation and more than half the bus emptied off there. I took the opportunity to move to another seat and get Fran's clarinet off my lap. She didn't want to move anything so she just stayed in position until we reached our final destination. Next stop was Pop Century, and almost the rest of the bus emptied out. The bus driver tried to take what would have been the normal route from that resort to the Beach Club, however the road was blocked off just past the entrance to the Boardwalk with numerous emergency vehicles blocking the road, so we turned through the Boardwalk resort and headed back out to the road to take the long way to the Beach Club. Later it would become clear exactly what had happened.


We were finally "home" and once again loaded up the scooter with her carry on, my saxophone, and her clarinet. Then we each grabbed two suitcases and I grabbed my carry on and we showed ourselves to our room. No bellman to tip. Sometimes we can be cheap.


We were again in room 130. The accessible one bedroom on the first floor. I feel like its "our" room. In the room we called for our groceries and Owner's Locker.  I called to order the pizza and started to unpack the suitcases. 


The bellman arrived with our groceries and Fran had put the local news on the TV.   As the bellman was bringing in the groceries there was a story on the news about how the Skyliner had an accident and suffered a shut down, they didn't report too many details, but the bellman couldn't help but chuckle and commented, "Already?" I realized that was probably what the emergency vehicles near the Boardwalk were doing there as well. They probably needed to block off that road so that first responders could get to the people stuck in the gondola cars and get them down. 


Back in the room, our pizza arrived pretty quickly from the time I ordered it. There were three choices of pizza, which one do you think we got?





It was really good for room service pizza. Lots of bacon crumbles on it! Then we split the Cinnabon cinnamon roll.









I got some ice and prepared my water bottle for the night and helped Fran get situated before taking a bath. This was a glorious bath even without jacuzzi jets. You see my tub has been down for months now. The spigot started to leak a while back and the regular plumber couldn't fix it. Eventually we got the installer to agree to fix it, but they have been slow to respond. They could have come out the day before we left on this trip, but I didn't think it wise to schedule maintenance workers on what we know is already a problematic day for us.


I fell right asleep once my head hit the pillow. It may have been late for Orlando, but for home it was still early so we were doing good for adjusting to the time change.  Sometimes we can't fall asleep until 2 or 3AM so midnight was pretty good.


----------



## franandaj

Links

Day #2 Part 1 - Let's Get Started!
Day #2 Part 2 - Some Tiki Antics

Day #3 Part 1 - The Calm Before the Storm
Day #3 Part 2 - The Storm

Day #4 Part 1 -


----------



## dizneeat

Wouldn't miss an Alison TR. Now going back to read about your first day.


----------



## pkondz

Here!



franandaj said:


> Hi, I'm Alison


Hi Alison, I'm pkondz. 


franandaj said:


> I'm an amateur musician, foodie, and generally avid Disney fanatic. That's about all you need to really know!


That's fairly comprehensive. 


franandaj said:


> Then there's Fran, my partner of 23 years.


Hi, Fran!


franandaj said:


> We recently celebrated our 11th wedding anniversary by sharing a large portion of dead cow.




And congrats on the recent anniversary.

Oops! something just came up so will finish commenting later.
But... here!


----------



## DnA2010

Yess!!! I think I made the first page too!!


----------



## Steppesister

HI THERE!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


>


That's a photo of mischievous, right there. 


franandaj said:


> I don't like cilantro,


Oh, no! And I just sent you a whole case from our garden!!


franandaj said:


> I never met a Grand Marnier Souffle I didn't like,





franandaj said:


> We will be back at WDW the first week in February and will be home by Valentine's Day.


Nice! When are your dates and where are you staying?


franandaj said:


> We drove through McDonalds


"leaving carnage behind us"...


franandaj said:


> were on our way to the airport when I realized that I had left my phone at the house.


 


franandaj said:


> Once I had parked the car I couldn't find my phone. Again.


Oh, no! Again! This isn't the best drive to the airport!


franandaj said:


> I had failed to put our DME tags on our luggage.


Oh, poop! That's the best part about traveling to Disney!


franandaj said:


> There was a Cinnabon/Auntie Annie's where we got a cinnamon roll and a pretzel.


Yumm! I'd do either of those. I'm not sure if I've ever had a cinnabon cinnamon roll before.


franandaj said:


> Don't these look delicious?





franandaj said:


> Unfortunately kids had already filled up the first four rows,


Um... aren't the first row or two reserved for people with disabilities? Surprised the driver didn't kick them out.


franandaj said:


> Neither of our instruments would fit in the upper compartment so we had to hold them on our laps the entire trip to Disney.





franandaj said:


> We were again in room 130. The accessible one bedroom on the first floor. I feel like its "our" room.


  I like that!


franandaj said:


> the Skyliner had an accident and suffered a shut down, they didn't report too many details, but the bellman couldn't help but chuckle and commented, "Already?"


Ah! That was then. Funny... I wasn't all that surprised either... growing pains, you know? But wouldn't hesitate to ride them.


franandaj said:


> I realized that was probably what the emergency vehicles near the Boardwalk were doing there as well.





franandaj said:


> There were three choices of pizza, which one do you think we got?


pfftt… such an easy question.


franandaj said:


>


That looks really good! Wow! I'm impressed.


----------



## oufpat

Love your trip reports!


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> We are DVC members and owners at (in contract order) Saratoga Springs, Villas at the Grand Californian (twice), Beach Club Villas, Boulder Ridge, and just recently Bay Lake Tower. I also found a 30 point contract at Boulder Ridge so we officially are members of the 1000 point club.






franandaj said:


> no one gives them the attention we do. When we have been gone for a long trip they let us know they were not pleased.



They know the hands that feed them.



franandaj said:


> but this is about the here and now. OK maybe it was a few weeks ago and by the time I wrap it up it will be a couple months from now, but that's besides the point.



That was exceptional writing! 


franandaj said:


> This ended up not sitting very well with Fran.



OH dear. 




franandaj said:


> but before we left Disney property it had been established that we would be coming back for an 8-10 night trip at some point soon.



Nice!



franandaj said:


> We will be back at WDW the first week in February and will be home by Valentine's Day.



Well, that escalated quickly!



franandaj said:


> At least we were only a couple miles out, back we went.



Crisis averted! 



franandaj said:


> I had failed to put our DME tags on our luggage. Doh!



Almost as bad as the rookie mistake I made on this trip. 


franandaj said:


> however the road was blocked off just past the entrance to the Boardwalk with numerous emergency vehicles blocking the road, so we turned through the Boardwalk resort and headed back out to the road to take the long way to the Beach Club. Later it would become clear exactly what had happened.



I know exactly what this was. What a night!


----------



## afwdwfan

You and your phone seem to be having some issues there!  Keep track of that thing from now on!

How convenient to roll into town the night of the skyliner incident.  I'm glad it didn't affect you too much aside from a bit of a detour.


----------



## rentayenta

Here! 

Great start! Looking forward to more.


----------



## irene_dsc

Thanks for the bat signal!

Not the most auspicious start to the trip, but at least you got there!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

I'm here!



franandaj said:


> We recently celebrated our 11th wedding anniversary by sharing a large portion of dead cow.



Mmm...dead cow.  The only way to celebrate.



franandaj said:


> I also found a 30 point contract at Boulder Ridge so we officially are members of the 1000 point club.



Congratulations!  Do you get a coffee mug or something?



franandaj said:


> When we have been gone for a long trip they let us know they were not pleased.



That's some professional stinkeye.



franandaj said:


>



Love that shot!   



franandaj said:


> I don't like cilantro, or I never met a Grand Marnier Souffle I didn't like, but those are for other TRs.



I know you don't like cilantro in your Grand Marnier souffles.



franandaj said:


> Only five nights of this trip were spent at Disney. This ended up not sitting very well with Fran.



I feel like she's justified here.



franandaj said:


> We will be back at WDW the first week in February and will be home by Valentine's Day.



Funny how quickly things change...



franandaj said:


> Once I had parked the car I couldn't find my phone. Again. I was approaching complete strangers in the parking lot asking them to borrow their phones to call Fran.



For a second, I was thinking ahead and thought you were asking complete strangers if they had seen your phone. 



franandaj said:


> I had failed to put our DME tags on our luggage.



 Rookie mistake!



franandaj said:


> Don't these look delicious?



 And good for you!



franandaj said:


> The bus driver tried to take what would have been the normal route from that resort to the Beach Club, however the road was blocked off just past the entrance to the Boardwalk with numerous emergency vehicles blocking the road







franandaj said:


> As the bellman was bringing in the groceries there was a story on the news about how the Skyliner had an accident and suffered a shut down, they didn't report too many details, but the bellman couldn't help but chuckle and commented, "Already?"



Almost like he was expecting an accident...



franandaj said:


> There were three choices of pizza, which one do you think we got?



The only correct choice!


----------



## juniorbugman

I'm here to read along.  Probably won't comment much but I do read your reports.


----------



## DnA2010

franandaj said:


>



You 3 are so coordinated in this pic!



franandaj said:


>



Hi there Fran!



franandaj said:


>



Especially love orange kitties  



franandaj said:


> I don't like cilantro



I will always take your share 


franandaj said:


> We will be back at WDW the first week in February and will be home by Valentine's Day.



Sounds like a good time to go to me 



franandaj said:


> Again. I was approaching complete strangers in the parking lot asking them to borrow their phones



Sounds like us when I have issues getting my US sim fired up



franandaj said:


>



yum yum (as long as no raisins in there) 



franandaj said:


> Later it would become clear exactly what had happened.



Yes! I remember seeing pics come online  and being like holy crap A&F just got there!



franandaj said:


>



dang that looks really good!



franandaj said:


> You see my tub has been down for months now.



That would be brutal for me too!


----------



## tammy

Hi Alison!  Yay!!  Another fun trip report.  I've been following you for a long time and I don't think I knew you guys met in band.  See, you learn something new everyday


----------



## chunkymonkey

OK I have found your TR!! LOL. I forget that you write them on the DVC TRs, but as you said, I am a smart girl and found it by myself, buahaha. (and I'm usually bad with directions!)



franandaj said:


> We are DVC members and owners at (in contract order) Saratoga Springs, Villas at the Grand Californian (twice), Beach Club Villas, Boulder Ridge, and just recently Bay Lake Tower. I also found a 30 point contract at Boulder Ridge so we officially are members of the 1000 point club.


DANG!!! OK Now I know who to rent points from. But it makes sense for you guys when you have to do the 1-BR all the time to get more points. Our 100 points a year barely covers 5 nights at the POLY! We can extend to a little over a week if we stay at better valued resorts if there is availability!


franandaj said:


> I do have to admit to one thing before we move forward. Only five nights of this trip were spent at Disney. This ended up not sitting very well with Fran. Going into this trip, we were working with the premise that we would not be going to WDW in 2020. I don't know at what point she made the decree, but before we left Disney property it had been established that we would be coming back for an 8-10 night trip at some point soon. Turns out with all our travel plans in 2020 it either had to be in Jan-Feb, or Nov-Dec. We had not even been home for 10 days from this trip when we pulled the plug. We will be back at WDW the first week in February and will be home by Valentine's Day.


Ooooh sounds wonderful! I wonder if I can squeeze in a trip then! Right now we're set for a long weekend in March for Flower and Garden but I also want to go earlier in the year as I love festival of the Arts! 



franandaj said:


> Don't these look delicious?



Oh yes, they do!!



franandaj said:


>



That actually looks good for room service pizza! I was scared that they would be pale and bland but that does look tasty.


----------



## pooh'smate

Thanks for the bat signal. I can't remember if I introduced myself by my Disboard name or not but it was really nice to meet you on that Monday we did the tour together. I am Jessica


----------



## franandaj

dizneeat said:


> Wouldn't miss an Alison TR. Now going back to read about your first day.





Glad to see you here!



pkondz said:


> Here!



 



pkondz said:


> Hi Alison, I'm pkondz.



Hi Pkondz!  



pkondz said:


> That's fairly comprehensive.



I thought so.



pkondz said:


> Hi, Fran!



She doesn't talk much around here. 



pkondz said:


> And congrats on the recent anniversary.
> 
> Oops! something just came up so will finish commenting later.
> But... here!



OK. See ya in a few....



DnA2010 said:


> Yess!!! I think I made the first page too!!



 

Yes you did! Not hard anymore, but you took the Bronze spot.



Steppesister said:


> HI THERE!



 

Yay! Liesa!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> She doesn't talk much around here.


----------



## EJ4Disney

Yea! I can’t wait to read another of your TR’s. I really miss talking to you.


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> That's a photo of mischievous, right there.



He loves that trash can when it's just been emptied!



pkondz said:


> Oh, no! And I just sent you a whole case from our garden!!



How can you have a garden when you are blanketed with snow?



pkondz said:


> Nice! When are your dates and where are you staying?



Feb. 3 - 13 at SSR. It was the only one with full availability in an accessible room.



pkondz said:


> "leaving carnage behind us"...



That was later....



pkondz said:


> Oh, no! Again! This isn't the best drive to the airport!



Yeah, I need a way to attach my phone to me....



pkondz said:


> Oh, poop! That's the best part about traveling to Disney!



I know! I can't believe that I made such a rookie move!



pkondz said:


> Yumm! I'd do either of those. I'm not sure if I've ever had a cinnabon cinnamon roll before.



We've had this discussion....     And it appears that not everyone here thinks they are as good as Fran and I do!



pkondz said:


> Um... aren't the first row or two reserved for people with disabilities? Surprised the driver didn't kick them out.



Yeah, funny how that works... normally they have signs on the seats.



pkondz said:


> I like that!



At first I was complaining about always getting the same room. This was time #4. But one day when we were rushing back to the room and Fran needed to use the bathroom and she saw all the folks waiting at the elevator and we sped past them to our room, I saw the value in our 1st floor room.



pkondz said:


> Ah! That was then. Funny... I wasn't all that surprised either... growing pains, you know? But wouldn't hesitate to ride them.



You'd think with these kinds of systems in place all over the world, they would have it figured out. I did hear that the guests were incredibly well compensated. 



pkondz said:


> pfftt… such an easy question.



Veggie? Right?



pkondz said:


> That looks really good! Wow! I'm impressed.



It was really good. Lots of bacon chunks.



oufpat said:


> Love your trip reports!



 

Glad to have you here!



Steppesister said:


> They know the hands that feed them.



More like the hands that pet them. Jim feeds them but he just doesn't show them the attention we do. My little Panchito loves me and follows me all over the house putting her nose all up in my business.



Steppesister said:


> That was exceptional writing!



Well, thanks!  



Steppesister said:


> OH dear.



Yeah, her displeasure escalates rapidly.



Steppesister said:


> Nice!







Steppesister said:


> Well, that escalated quickly



Well, I began looking at rooms from my phone  the moment she said we needed to come back. SSR was the only place with full availability, but I thought maybe if I could look from my computer I could find something better. Once we got home I checked a bunch of options. I knew we had to go in Jan or Feb due to other vacation commitments, otherwise it would be November. So once we were home it made sense to pull the rip cord ASAP. I mean ADRs were already open!



Steppesister said:


> Crisis averted



At least one of them.



Steppesister said:


> Almost as bad as the rookie mistake I made on this trip.



  Can't wait to hear about that one!



Steppesister said:


> I know exactly what this was. What a night!



I was glad to be safely nested in our room.



afwdwfan said:


> You and your phone seem to be having some issues there! Keep track of that thing from now on!



 

I need it to be attached held to my body with some sort of tether!  



afwdwfan said:


> How convenient to roll into town the night of the skyliner incident. I'm glad it didn't affect you too much aside from a bit of a detour.



Yeah, we were on the fence about whether or not to try riding it. This made our decision for us, and may have made it permanently. 



rentayenta said:


> Here!
> 
> Great start! Looking forward to more.





Nice for you to stop by!


----------



## pooh'smate

All caught up. If you forget your DME tags you can give them your luggage claim tags and they will deliver them to your room. I have a friend who does it this way most of the time since she goes on last minute trips a lot. Those cinabon rolls looks awesome. There is only one place here I can get them and it is way over on the other side of the city so I don't have them as often as I would like.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> He loves that trash can when it's just been emptied!


Better than _before_ it's emptied!


franandaj said:


> How can you have a garden when you are blanketed with snow?


Greenhouse.


franandaj said:


> Feb. 3 - 13 at SSR. It was the only one with full availability in an accessible room.


Ah!
I don't think I've ever even _been_ there.


franandaj said:


> Yeah, I need a way to attach my phone to me....





franandaj said:


> We've had this discussion....  And it appears that not everyone here thinks they are as good as Fran and I do!


Well, I'd like to see for myself!


franandaj said:


> At first I was complaining about always getting the same room. This was time #4. But one day when we were rushing back to the room and Fran needed to use the bathroom and she saw all the folks waiting at the elevator and we sped past them to our room, I saw the value in our 1st floor room.





franandaj said:


> I did hear that the guests were incredibly well compensated.


I hadn't thought about that. Wonder what they got?
Surely not just an anytime FP...


franandaj said:


> Veggie? Right?


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> More like the hands that pet them. Jim feeds them but he just doesn't show them the attention we do. My little Panchito loves me and follows me all over the house putting her nose all up in my business.



Cats... LOL! 



franandaj said:


> Well, I began looking at rooms from my phone the moment she said we needed to come back. SSR was the only place with full availability, but I thought maybe if I could look from my computer I could find something better. Once we got home I checked a bunch of options. I knew we had to go in Jan or Feb due to other vacation commitments, otherwise it would be November. So once we were home it made sense to pull the rip cord ASAP. I mean ADRs were already open!



Of course you did!! And while ADRs are nice, a place to sleep is maybe even higher on the priority list!



franandaj said:


> I was glad to be safely nested in our room.


----------



## franandaj

irene_dsc said:


> Thanks for the bat signal!
> 
> Not the most auspicious start to the trip, but at least you got there!



  I'm glad you made it!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'm here!







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Mmm...dead cow. The only way to celebrate.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Congratulations! Do you get a coffee mug or something?



Ha! I wish. Pretty much I can go to the DVC forum and find the thread with the 1000 point club and proclaim myself a member. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That's some professional stinkeye



She specializes in that. And bites.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Love that shot!



He's so photogenic!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I know you don't like cilantro in your Grand Marnier souffles.



Yeah only in the chocolate ones.

 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I feel like she's justified here.



Well me too, but as Chairman of the Budget Committee I did not see it in our best financial interests to include a WDW trip in 2020. Unlike in your family, the Budget Committee is frequently overruled.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Funny how quickly things change...



Gotta strike while the iron is hot. Plus it wasn't a huge amount of arm twisting to get me to agree. Just a lot of point borrowing.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> For a second, I was thinking ahead and thought you were asking complete strangers if they had seen your phone.



That would have been difficult in the door pocket of the car!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Rookie mistake!



I know! I couldn't believe I did that!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> And good for you!



Totally!  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Almost like he was expecting an accident...



I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of people were...



Captain_Oblivious said:


> The only correct choice!







juniorbugman said:


> I'm here to read along.  Probably won't comment much but I do read your reports.







DnA2010 said:


> You 3 are so coordinated in this pic!



And this was just a random meeting too...



DnA2010 said:


> Hi there Fran!



As I told pkondz, she doesn't get around here much.....



DnA2010 said:


> Especially love orange kitties



These two are my babies!  I watched them get born!



DnA2010 said:


> I will always take your share



You can have it!



DnA2010 said:


> Sounds like a good time to go to me



I generally like that time of year.  Not too hot!



DnA2010 said:


> Sounds like us when I have issues getting my US sim fired up



Yeah, not fun.  Need to tether it to myself.



DnA2010 said:


> yum yum (as long as no raisins in there)



Nope.  No dead grapes here!



DnA2010 said:


> Yes! I remember seeing pics come online and being like holy crap A&F just got there!



Yeah, probably around the time we were landing.



DnA2010 said:


> dang that looks really good!



It was, I was surprised!



DnA2010 said:


> That would be brutal for me too!







tammy said:


> Hi Alison!  Yay!!  Another fun trip report.  I've been following you for a long time and I don't think I knew you guys met in band.  See, you learn something new everyday





I always say, "It's a good day if you learn something new!" No matter how silly or trivial it is!  



chunkymonkey said:


> OK I have found your TR!! LOL. I forget that you write them on the DVC TRs, but as you said, I am a smart girl and found it by myself, buahaha. (and I'm usually bad with directions!)



I figure we stay at a DVC resort, so why not do it there!



chunkymonkey said:


> DANG!!! OK Now I know who to rent points from. But it makes sense for you guys when you have to do the 1-BR all the time to get more points. Our 100 points a year barely covers 5 nights at the POLY! We can extend to a little over a week if we



Well except that I rented out all my points earlier this year, so I had to borrow a few hundred from 2020 to make this trip.  We will be caught back up by 2021 though!



chunkymonkey said:


> Ooooh sounds wonderful! I wonder if I can squeeze in a trip then! Right now we're set for a long weekend in March for Flower and Garden but I also want to go earlier in the year as I love festival of the Arts!



I've never been to the FotA, and based on your TRs, it looked fun. I'm looking forward to trying some if the fun stuff there!



chunkymonkey said:


> Oh yes, they do!!



 



chunkymonkey said:


> That actually looks good for room service pizza! I was scared that they would be pale and bland but that does look tasty.



It really was tasty! The crust was good and it had a lot of bacon. I would have liked mushrooms too, but I was happy to have anything that I didn't need to leave the room to eat!



pooh'smate said:


> Thanks for the bat signal. I can't remember if I introduced myself by my Disboard name or not but it was really nice to meet you on that Monday we did the tour together. I am Jessica



 

No! You did not introduce yourself with your Disboard name! I asked our host if she knew any of your names, but she couldn't remember, and didn't think either if you were online anymore. I would have loved to put two and two together at the time. 

You were the one with the graphic designer for a husband, right? I'm so awful with names unless I have a context. Well now I know we've met. And I know even more about you from our chats on the WFD thread.


----------



## franandaj

EJ4Disney said:


> Yea! I can’t wait to read another of your TR’s. I really miss talking to you.





Good to "see" you again!



pooh'smate said:


> All caught up. If you forget your DME tags you can give them your luggage claim tags and they will deliver them to your room. I have a friend who does it this way most of the time since she goes on last minute trips a lot.



Well, it worked out OK in the long run.  We had our bags when we got to the room and didn't have to wait a few hours. Had we eaten dinner at the airport, that would have eased the pain of how long it takes for the bags to arrive.



pooh'smate said:


> Those cinabon rolls looks awesome. There is only one place here I can get them and it is way over on the other side of the city so I don't have them as often as I would like.



I'm not even sure where there is one near me.  Probably at the closest mall.



pkondz said:


> Better than _before_ it's emptied!



Well, it's mostly recycling so it's not like it's dirty trash, but it's no fun to sit in it when all the papers crackle and make noises.



pkondz said:


> Ah!
> I don't think I've ever even _been_ there.



Unless you're staying there, most people don't go there.  But the Turf Club is a pretty good restaurant, mostly steaks and seafood.  I'm thinking about adding it to our restaurant mix since we're staying there.



pkondz said:


> Well, I'd like to see for myself!



As well you should.



pkondz said:


> I hadn't thought about that. Wonder what they got?
> Surely not just an anytime FP...



I heard they got several hundred in gift cards, a handful of anytime FP, and an offer to come back at a discount.



Steppesister said:


> Of course you did!! And while ADRs are nice, a place to sleep is maybe even higher on the priority list!



Just a little bit.  And not having to change rooms every other day is a bonus!


----------



## franandaj

Day 2

One thing that I failed to mention in the introduction is why this is considered a “bonus” trip.  Normally we don’t visit WDW more than once a year, and many of you know we went this March with my parents. Those of you who have been following along on my TRs know that we are part of a band which is part of an even larger Band Association which holds a conference every year in a city somewhere (usually) in America.  Well this year’s conference was held in Orlando, so we just tacked a few days onto the the trip in advance of the conference.  This is why we were only at Disney for five nights, which quickly became an issue for Fran, hence the quick return trip in February.

On this second day, I woke at 6:30AM and thought maybe it would be good to take another tub, I closed my eyes, and when my eyes opened again it was 8:30AM. Because Fran's scooter was on the fritz (see bonus features on last TR), and I didn't need a scooter for the band portion of our trip, we decided to rent a scooter for the four days at WDW. The delivery was scheduled for 9:30AM, but just after I woke up, the guy started texting me asking if I would be ready at 8:47AM. I rushed to get dressed and met him at the front of the hotel.  (See new policies for Disney stroller and scooter rental.) He apologized since he didn't get the memo that they had changed the time from 9AM to 9:30, but at least it was over with.

Since I was dressed, I couldn't go back to sleep after that. It's just a thing for me, once I'm up and dressed I'm good to start the day. Well I guess that depends on how tired I am cause let's just say that isn't the case 10 or so days later! (Foreshadowing) So I made coffee, and went to work on waking Fran up. It was around 10:20 when George was on the TV that she actually started to come to actual consciousness.  She will tell me all morning that she's awake, but then she goes right back to snoring. I gave her a piece of toast with Sunny cheese and some V8 and she actually sat up and did indeed start to wake up. I realized that my Point & Shoot camera had not been charged in months and was completely dead, so I put it on the charger.

I planned for this to be a slow morning. I mean our bodies thought it was 7:30 or so and rarely are we out of bed at that time. But I did want to be out of the room by noon, so we pressed ahead with the morning routine and we were actually on our way to DHS before noon! 

She prepared a collapsible cooler of Mtn Dew and asked if it wanted to bring any of my water bottles.  "I forgot to order any….remember, off my game? I was just going to keep refilling my thermal water bottle with ice and let it melt, or use water from the Britta pitcher."

"What about onstage? We don't have the Britta pitcher for that part of the trip?"

"Oops, maybe we'll need Pam to bring us some water."

Another one chalked up to off my game.

Because we both had scooters with solid batteries, we decided to take the path instead of the Friendship boats.

We passed then Yacht Club and I was following the path over the bridge. Fran turns to me and says, "We haven't gone this way before have we?" And that's when I realized that I was going to the Swan and Todd English's Bluezoo.

She looked at me and said, "What is the matter with you? You really are off your game!" I'd been trying to tell her, but she didn't want to believe me. I guess I've set the bar so high on previous trips there isn't any room left for error! 

After we got through security, Fran asked me if I had one of her bands to use both FP on the coaster. My FP for RnRC had opened at 11:50 and it was after noon. Uh, no. I left all the spare MBs in the room.  She just kind of rolled her eyes like, "when is the real Alison coming back?" She tried to give me her MB, but I reminded her that she needed it to get into the park before she could give it to me.

It was 12:30 when we entered the park and I went right to RnRC while she went shopping. I love this ride picture! I could see the two girls in front prepping for their poses (which were nearly identical to my own) while we were ready to launch. What I didn't know was the big buff guy next to me (he was really tall, I remember noticing that when they put him next to me), is practically crying like a little girl!





After my first ride. I found her at the exit of the ride and gave her my phone so that I wouldn't have to worry about it on the next ride. I did it a second time and I like my facial expression a little better in this one.





Then it was time for lunch.  We had a reservation for 50s Prime Time Cafe and we pretty much knew going in that we were going to order the onion rings and Fried Chicken. She also wanted to try the PB&J milkshake. Our server was really good. When she said we were splitting everything he brought our shakes in two cups. I was going to let her have most of it, but kudos to him for paying attention! 





Our chicken and onion rings arrived together, and we split the chicken onto the extra plate he had brought for us.









It was just the right amount of food. I could have eaten a few more mashed potatoes and corn, but I left full, but not overstuffed. 


It was just about time for our Star Tours FP, so we headed in that direction. Fran did a little bit of shopping in the dump store before we went on the ride. We got Vader, the Wookie planet, Admiral Akbar warned us about the Rebel Spy and we ended up taking the spy to Coruscant. Then we headed into Galaxy's Edge. I saw Chewie right off the bat.





For the most part Batuu East and Batuu West are nearly identical, but there are subtle differences. Like take for instance this entrance to the Marketplace. Batuu East.





Batuu West.









And inside the Marketplace, can you tell which is Batuu East and Batuu West?













And the Ronto Roasters guy...









We checked the menu at the restaurant.  Yep, same lackluster food as the one back home.  On our way down to the Cantina level we saw this rock outcropping over the ramp, and weren’t sure if we had the same one so I took a picture.  I’ll have to remember to look in a few weeks when we’re there.





And the wait for the Millennium Falcon: Smugglers Run was at a solid 50 minutes the entire time we were there.


This was interesting, that wall across the square that looks like it has iron doors, that’s an exit to Frontierland at home, but looks like it is closed in Batuu East.





In the shops, we found a few things that we hadn’t seen back home. I finally found a shirt that I liked, and we got a couple of other items before we headed to our Cantina reservation. We were seated at a table with other people. Every other time our tablemates have been cool or at least indifferent. This was something new. Some of the people asked for the check, and I remarked, "Huh, they don't make you pay first? At the one in Disneyland, they have you pay up front."

And this jerk replies, "Well I wouldn't trust people in California either." I don't know if I glared at him or not, but I thought it was uncomfortable until he and his companion finally left. He probably didn't care and I won't make any comments that would probably not be allowed due to restrictions on subject commentary on the DIS. But I certainly made them in my own mind.





We had decided in advance that we were only going to get one drink because we had planned to spend the good part of the evening at Trader Sam's and thought it was a good idea to pace ourselves. She got a Yub Nub, because why not get a souvenir? I got the Jedi Mind Trick, cause that's my favorite drink there.





It turns out that the Cantina is pretty much identical to the DL version. We had a second reservation later in the week that we canceled since we really didnt need to go back. It's a fun place to visit, but it's not a great place to hang out, relax and have a drink. Plus there's no food there either. Usually when I'm drinking, I prefer to have some food to go along with it.

We made our way out of the park traveling through Toy Story Land this time, so we made a full circle. Fran complained about the transition from TS land to SWGE. She said it was too abrupt and needed more corners. What do you think?

I do have to say that the way it's done in DL is pretty good, you do feel very isolated and in another world when you're there.

The wait for SDD was down to 75 minutes. That's 21% less than the last time I was here. I guess the MF:SR ride was taking off some of the pressure. On our way to the park exit we went through some shops, but didn't find anything we couldn't live without.

Since both scooters still had full batteries, we took the path back to the Beach Club instead of the Friendship boats. We beat them by miles. 


Next up: It’s Tiki Time!


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> On this second day, I woke at 6:30AM and thought maybe it would be good to take another tub, I closed my eyes, and when my eyes opened again it was 8:30AM.



Be carerful, Girl!! One of these days you're going to drown in there!



franandaj said:


> She looked at me and said, "What is the matter with you? You really are off your game!" I'd been trying to tell her, but she didn't want to believe me. I guess I've set the bar so high on previous trips there isn't any room left for error!



Wow!! Off your game! 



franandaj said:


> She also wanted to try the PB&J milkshake.



Sooooo good!!!



franandaj said:


> I could have eaten a few more mashed potatoes and corn,



Us too. So much that we ordered  more.



franandaj said:


> Yep, same lackluster food as the one back home.



I liked the hot dog, but it was too big and didn't look at the food in Docking Bay. 



franandaj said:


>



ON my last right there, they had the line snake through that door that was open. I didn't even notice where it went to. 



franandaj said:


> And this jerk replies, "Well I wouldn't trust people in California either." I don't know if I glared at him or not, but I thought it was uncomfortable until he and his companion finally left.



Well that was quite a blanket statement.  



franandaj said:


> We had a second reservation later in the week that we canceled since we really didnt need to go back. It's a fun place to visit, but it's not a great place to hang out, relax and have a drink. Plus there's no food there either. Usually when I'm drinking, I prefer to have some food to go along with it.


This. 

One and done. Interesting once, but no food, not relaxing to hang out with no pressure to leave, and tablemate roulette games. 



franandaj said:


> We made our way out of the park traveling through Toy Story Land this time, so we made a full circle. Fran complained about the transition from TS land to SWGE. She said it was too abrupt and needed more corners. What do you think?


YES!!!!!! The transition from Frontierland to SW:GE West is really done WELL! Textures and colors blend wonderfully. The one to ToyStory is... jarring. WAY too abrupt and NOT done well at all. She is right and it needs work. A lot of work.


----------



## rentayenta

Nice update.

What's Sunny cheese? 

Thank you for the East and West comparisons. I think I am over SWGE until the new ride opens. I agree about having food with drinks; food is social and they missed the mark in the cantina and in SWGE in general.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I heard they got several hundred in gift cards, a handful of anytime FP, and an offer to come back at a discount.


Hmmmm… not bad. Depending on the discount...


franandaj said:


> On this second day, I woke at 6:30AM


That's the Alison I know.


franandaj said:


> I closed my eyes, and when my eyes opened again it was 8:30AM.


No way! Really! 
But... good! You must've needed it.


franandaj said:


> the guy started texting me asking if I would be ready at 8:47AM


Eep! _Run!!!!!_


franandaj said:


> Since I was dressed, I couldn't go back to sleep after that. It's just a thing for me, once I'm up and dressed I'm good to start the day.


Yeah, I'm the same way. Once I'm up... I'm up.


franandaj said:


> Well I guess that depends on how tired I am cause let's just say that isn't the case 10 or so days later! (Foreshadowing)


dun dun dunnnnn...


franandaj said:


> George was on the TV


 


franandaj said:


> She will tell me all morning that she's awake, but then she goes right back to snoring.





franandaj said:


> "What about onstage? We don't have the Britta pitcher for that part of the trip?"
> 
> "Oops, maybe we'll need Pam to bring us some water."
> 
> Another one chalked up to off my game.


Yep. You're off your game...


franandaj said:


> We passed then Yacht Club and I was following the path over the bridge. Fran turns to me and says, "We haven't gone this way before have we?" And that's when I realized that I was going to the Swan and Todd English's Bluezoo.
> 
> She looked at me and said, "What is the matter with you? You really are off your game!"


She's right!


franandaj said:


> Uh, no. I left all the spare MBs in the room. She just kind of rolled her eyes like, "when is the real Alison coming back?


I'm not sure who's still sleepy at this point. 

 


franandaj said:


> I love this ride picture! I could see the two girls in front prepping for their poses (which were nearly identical to my own) while we were ready to launch. What I didn't know was the big buff guy next to me (he was really tall, I remember noticing that when they put him next to me), is practically crying like a little girl!



Love that!!


franandaj said:


> I did it a second time and I like my facial expression a little better in this one.


Oh? You look almost identical in both!


franandaj said:


> the onion rings and Fried Chicken.


Excellent choice. 


franandaj said:


> She also wanted to try the PB&J milkshake.


I've had it and really liked it. I haven't ordered it in a while since it's just too much food, then.
How did you guys like it?


franandaj said:


> When she said we were splitting everything he brought our shakes in two cups. I was going to let her have most of it, but kudos to him for paying attention!


Good waiter. 


franandaj said:


>


Nice shot!


franandaj said:


> For the most part Batuu East and Batuu West are nearly identical, but there are subtle differences. Like take for instance this entrance to the Marketplace. Batuu East.


Ah yes. You can tell, but... I can't tell which is which (without you having told us, I mean.)


franandaj said:


> And inside the Marketplace, can you tell which is Batuu East and Batuu West?


Nope!


franandaj said:


>


Nice effort. And that's a tough one to pull off.


franandaj said:


> And the wait for the Millennium Falcon: Smugglers Run was at a solid 50 minutes the entire time we were there.


Not bad. Considering SDD is longer.


franandaj said:


> And this jerk replies, "Well I wouldn't trust people in California either." I don't know if I glared at him or not, but I thought it was uncomfortable until he and his companion finally left.


Wow.
Yeah... sounds like a jerk.


franandaj said:


> I got the Jedi Mind Trick, cause that's my favorite drink there.


Good reason. 


franandaj said:


> Fran complained about the transition from TS land to SWGE. She said it was too abrupt and needed more corners. What do you think?


Hmm... I didn't particularly notice it at the time, but... looking back. Yeah... it's abrupt.


----------



## afwdwfan

franandaj said:


> The delivery was scheduled for 9:30AM, but just after I woke up, the guy started texting me asking if I would be ready at 8:47AM. I rushed to get dressed and met him at the front of the hotel. (See new policies for Disney stroller and scooter rental.) He apologized since he didn't get the memo that they had changed the time from 9AM to 9:30, but at least it was over with.


That's a little frustrating, but I'm glad it worked out ok.  Honestly, hard to fault the scooter company too much.  It has to be harder for them to hit their target time if they have to serve multiple guests at multiple resorts.  Disney's policy change makes the whole system more difficult.  


franandaj said:


> She looked at me and said, "What is the matter with you? You really are off your game!" I'd been trying to tell her, but she didn't want to believe me. I guess I've set the bar so high on previous trips there isn't any room left for error!


That says a lot when the expectation is perfection!    


franandaj said:


> What I didn't know was the big buff guy next to me (he was really tall, I remember noticing that when they put him next to me), is practically crying like a little girl!





franandaj said:


> We had decided in advance that we were only going to get one drink because we had planned to spend the good part of the evening at Trader Sam's and thought it was a good idea to pace ourselves. She got a Yub Nub, because why not get a souvenir? I got the Jedi Mind Trick, cause that's my favorite drink there.


Well, not only do you have to pace yourselves from the alcohol consumption standpoint, but probably more importantly, from budgetary constraints.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

franandaj said:


> I woke at 6:30AM and thought maybe it would be good to take another tub, I closed my eyes, and when my eyes opened again it was 8:30AM.



Sounds like my wife. 



franandaj said:


> She will tell me all morning that she's awake, but then she goes right back to snoring.



Sounds like my wife. 



franandaj said:


> We passed then Yacht Club and I was following the path over the bridge. Fran turns to me and says, "We haven't gone this way before have we?" And that's when I realized that I was going to the Swan and Todd English's Bluezoo.



Oh, man.  This is getting worrisome.



franandaj said:


> After we got through security, Fran asked me if I had one of her bands to use both FP on the coaster. My FP for RnRC had opened at 11:50 and it was after noon. Uh, no. I left all the spare MBs in the room.



Who are you and what have you done with Alison???



franandaj said:


> What I didn't know was the big buff guy next to me (he was really tall, I remember noticing that when they put him next to me), is practically crying like a little girl!







franandaj said:


> I did it a second time and I like my facial expression a little better in this one.



Looks identical to me.  Did you Photoshop yourself into another photo? 



franandaj said:


> We had a reservation for 50s Prime Time Cafe and we pretty much knew going in that we were going to order the onion rings and Fried Chicken. She also wanted to try the PB&J milkshake.



You pretty much have to order all 3.  Best stuff on the menu.



franandaj said:


> We got Vader



I don't believe you.  That scene doesn't really exist.



franandaj said:


> And inside the Marketplace, can you tell which is Batuu East and Batuu West?



Nope.  But maybe when I visit next in 2027, I'll be able to figure it out.



franandaj said:


> Every other time our tablemates have been cool or at least indifferent. This was something new. Some of the people asked for the check, and I remarked, "Huh, they don't make you pay first? At the one in Disneyland, they have you pay up front."
> 
> And this jerk replies, "Well I wouldn't trust people in California either."



Yikes.  I'm sure he had no idea you were from California.  Still, I can see why that would tick you off.



franandaj said:


> We had decided in advance that we were only going to get one drink because we had planned to spend the good part of the evening at Trader Sam's and thought it was a good idea to pace ourselves.



Definitely a good idea!



franandaj said:


> We made our way out of the park traveling through Toy Story Land this time, so we made a full circle. Fran complained about the transition from TS land to SWGE. She said it was too abrupt and needed more corners. What do you think?



I have no idea.  Will let you know in 2027.


----------



## franandaj

Steppesister said:


> Be carerful, Girl!! One of these days you're going to drown in there!



I'm more worried about me drowning in a nighttime tub. In the mornings I don't end up wanting to rustle myself out of bed.



Steppesister said:


> Wow!! Off your game!



I know! Totally!



Steppesister said:


> Sooooo good!!!







Steppesister said:


> Us too. So much that we ordered more.



I didn't know you could do that!



Steppesister said:


> I liked the hot dog, but it was too big and didn't look at the food in Docking Bay.



We split it on our preview day.  It hit the spot, but I didn't think it was worth $14.99  especially when we had the Chicken Dinner at Plaza Inn for like $18.99 or something close.



Steppesister said:


> ON my last right there, they had the line snake through that door that was open. I didn't even notice where it went to.



When we did the previews they had another gate there, and the inside one was open.  That was where they made the line go for people wanting to get into the Cantina.



Steppesister said:


> Well that was quite a blanket statement.



Yeah, I could say all kinds of things, but will keep my mouth shut being that there are rules about what you can't talk about on this forum.



Steppesister said:


> This.
> 
> One and done. Interesting once, but no food, not relaxing to hang out with no pressure to leave, and tablemate roulette games.



Yeah, I'm going twice this month, but only because we are going with people who haven't been and would like to see it.



Steppesister said:


> YES!!!!!! The transition from Frontierland to SW:GE West is really done WELL! Textures and colors blend wonderfully. The one to ToyStory is... jarring. WAY too abrupt and NOT done well at all. She is right and it needs work. A lot of work.



I told her and she was pleased that someone agreed with her!



rentayenta said:


> Nice update.
> 
> What's Sunny cheese?



Thanks!

Pasteurized Processed American Cheese Food.   We had a cat named Sunny who used to love it, but if we gave her a whole slice she would get diarrhea, so we only gave her a couple bites when we let her have it.  Funny thing is that she also liked cantaloupe.



rentayenta said:


> Thank you for the East and West comparisons. I think I am over SWGE until the new ride opens. I agree about having food with drinks; food is social and they missed the mark in the cantina and in SWGE in general.



I am and am not.  I'm looking forward to riding the ride again this week.  Especially with new people.  And I won't mind going to the Cantina again, although it will be interesting to see what sort of table mates we end up with, after being seated with a total jerk.  Everyone in Cali has been fun or indifferent, but never rude.


----------



## cruisehopeful

Glad to read another one of your reports. You two are living the Disney life and I enjoy living it vicariously.


----------



## DnA2010

What the heck I totally did replies for the last update and they aren't here


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> No way! Really!
> But... good! You must've needed it.



I think I did. We were really stressed leading up to this trip and I think if we had done the Disney portion after the band part we would have ended up sleeping the entire time at Disney. As it is it just got us unstressed enough to make it through the band part.



pkondz said:


> Yeah, I'm the same way. Once I'm up... I'm up.



I don't know how people put clothes on, do stuff and then say, "Oh but I have to go back and take a shower before I'm ready."  I take the shower before i put the clothes on and I'm ready. I don't go anywhere half ready. It doesn't make sense.



pkondz said:


> Yep. You're off your game...



And it goes on and on. 



pkondz said:


> I'm not sure who's still sleepy at this point.



It wasn't sleepyness!



pkondz said:


> Oh? You look almost identical in both!



Same pose but i liked the second facial expression at little better it was more pronounced.



pkondz said:


> Excellent choice.



I should have taken that as foreshadowing. 



pkondz said:


> I've had it and really liked it. I haven't ordered it in a while since it's just too much food, then.
> How did you guys like it?



I thought it was OK, but I shouldn't really eat ice cream if I plan to stay awake, plus she likes peanut butter a lot more than I do.



pkondz said:


> Ah yes. You can tell, but... I can't tell which is which (without you having told us, I mean.)



I probably can tell now if someone showed me both, but only a few areas, most are completely identical.



pkondz said:


> Wow.
> Yeah... sounds like a jerk.



Yeah, I had to keep my mouth shut about what I wanted to say.  However while in line for the Cantina this past weekend, when I told that story along with what I _would've_ said, it made us friends in the line!  



pkondz said:


> Hmm... I didn't particularly notice it at the time, but... looking back. Yeah... it's abrupt.



I didn't notice either, but Fran didn't like it at all, and kept saying so.



afwdwfan said:


> That's a little frustrating, but I'm glad it worked out ok. Honestly, hard to fault the scooter company too much. It has to be harder for them to hit their target time if they have to serve multiple guests at multiple resorts. Disney's policy change makes the whole system more difficult.



Well actually this company wasn't affected by the new rules because they always met their guests with the scooters.  He went over all the operations, and I'm glad he did!  This one had a USB charging port on it and I never would have known, if it had just been dropped off at the Bell desk.



afwdwfan said:


> That says a lot when the expectation is perfection!



  It doesn't leave much of a margin for error.



afwdwfan said:


> Well, not only do you have to pace yourselves from the alcohol consumption standpoint, but probably more importantly, from budgetary constraints.



Well, not so much budgetary, I mean, sort of.  Fran constantly overrides the budget committee, or she doesn't even consult.   



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sounds like my wife.





Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sounds like my wife.



Uh....this is getting creepy....   



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Oh, man. This is getting worrisome.



You're telling me!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Who are you and what have you done with Alison???



Yeah, pretty much that's going on for quite a bit of the trip!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Looks identical to me. Did you Photoshop yourself into another photo?



No, my tongue position is more Gene Simmons like in the second picture.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> You pretty much have to order all 3. Best stuff on the menu.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> I don't believe you. That scene doesn't really exist.



You may or may not believe that.....this isn't the scene you're looking for....



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Nope. But maybe when I visit next in 2027, I'll be able to figure it out.



Well, perhaps you can come out here and not have to worry since our transitions are all seamless.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Yikes. I'm sure he had no idea you were from California. Still, I can see why that would tick you off.



And the way he said it immediately let me know several other things about him.....



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Definitely a good idea!



Yeah, cause wait until you see the next chapter!  Ha ha ha!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I have no idea. Will let you know in 2027.


----------



## franandaj

cruisehopeful said:


> Glad to read another one of your reports. You two are living the Disney life and I enjoy living it vicariously.





Well this is a short one, but still packed with fun!



DnA2010 said:


> What the heck I totally did replies for the last update and they aren't here



Ugh, you sure it wasn't the other TR?


----------



## franandaj

OK, so I just got back from a lovely long weekend out at the Grand Californian and DL/DCA.  The funny thing is that we spent almost as long as we were at WDW for this last trip out there, but I’ll not have nearly as many photos or stories when I get around to that trip in the bonus features!

I had hoped to post this update before we left, but as it is we barely made it out there our first day and it was much more hectic and exhausting than I had imagined it would be!  But now back to the TR!          

We had just returned from our afternoon at Hollywood Studios and Batuu East.  Back in the room I changed into more Tiki appropriate attire and embarked on our next leg of the journey.

Originally the plan had been to spend day #2 at Epcot, but due to a bit of pixie dust which was bestowed upon us, we had a change in plans. Now the next events were only influenced by the change of plans, but suffice to say we were not going to be heading to Epcot the next day, so desperate measures had to be taken.

The week before a Minnie Dirndl was released at the Germany pavilion and I wanted it, so we made our way through Epcot to the Monorail. First we stopped at the Belgium booth for some waffles, because this is one of my favorite booths at the F&W Festival. Plus we didn't want to arrive hangry at Trader Sam's.  We got the waffle with Berry Compote.





And the waffle with chocolate sauce. 





We went to Germany next and found my dress.





Then we got some caramels from Karamel Kuche. Four marshmallow swirls, 





four milk chocolate salted caramel, and caramel corn





and a chocolate and caramel covered apple (which they cut for us, something they won't do at DL. Sure they give you a plastic knife that snaps to pieces when you try…ok rant over)





Then we were on our way to the monorail.  We got off at the TTC and despite all the construction were able to find our way to the Poly and eventually Trader Sam's. We didn't have to take a pager or give them our cell phone number. They were letting people into the bar, with the caveat that you could join folks at their tables or just stand around with a drink. 

Being that we are adept table stalkers, a skill we acquired at our own Trader Sam's which is about ⅓ the size of the WDW version, we noticed a couple seated underneath the goddess who had a credit card out, and we lurked near their table. They must have taken pity on Fran cause they got up and let us have the table even though they weren't done signing the check. Sorry about the blurry picture.





Fran started off with a Krakatoa Punch.









I had the Dark and Stormy ungraded to a Category 5, which meant extra and premium rum. Boy did this one have a kick! Both us said Wow! With our first taste.





We also ordered some pan fried dumplings. These were really extra good this time. 





We also ordered the chicken in lettuce cups, which were super good as well.





Fran finished her drink really quickly and ordered a Shrunken Zombie Head. My drink was really strong so I was nursing it.





Eventually I finished my Dark and Stormy and ordered a pearl. 





Fran was still hungry so she got an order of Kalua Pork Tacos. I didn't like these at all, so we won't get them in the future.





She decided she would finish up with a HippopotoMaiTai. But she went off to the restroom and I ended up finishing it off for her.





We looked at the gift store and she found some stuff that she wanted. No idea what, some shirts, tiki mugs, something like that. Then we headed off to the monorail. As we passed the gates to the MK the fireworks were going off. It was a Halloween party night and seeing them from outside the gates made us excited to see them from inside the party two nights later. 


As we made our way to the bus stop we started to feel drops on us. As we got closer to the covered waiting area the drops got more intense. As we sat and waited for the bus, the rain became a full on deluge. Luckily it was short lived and the rain was over by the time we got to the Beach Club and we made it back to the room nice and dry. Again I lounged in the tub before settling off to sleep.


----------



## DnA2010

franandaj said:


> He apologized since he didn't get the memo that they had changed the time from 9AM to 9:30, but at least it was over with.



Well at least he seemed like a nice guy hey!



franandaj said:


> I'd been trying to tell her, but she didn't want to believe me. I guess I've set the bar so high on previous trips there isn't any room left for error!



You do plan (and execute!) excellent trips!  No wonder she wasn't believing. 




franandaj said:


>



This Is Awesome!
That guy! 


franandaj said:


>



Then there is this guy "hmmmm" he's thinking




franandaj said:


> She also wanted to try the PB&J milkshake.



I think I'd like it as a PB&C - aka and chocolate!



franandaj said:


>



Which chicken is better? WDW or DL?



franandaj said:


>


This picture- I can't put my finger on it- like why are none of those peops looking at Chewie?



franandaj said:


> this jerk replies, "Well I wouldn't trust people in California either."



What a jerk indeed. I hope you did glare. 



franandaj said:


> Usually when I'm drinking, I prefer to have some food to go along with it.


Me too!


Fun comparison of GE West and GE East! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lesley Wake

franandaj said:


> We checked the menu at the restaurant. Yep, same lackluster food as the one back home. On our way down to the Cantina level we saw this rock outcropping over the ramp, and weren’t sure if we had the same one so I took a picture. I’ll have to remember to look in a few weeks when we’re there.


I'm pretty sure it is there - I know I've seen it and I haven't been to the Eastern Outpost yet! 


franandaj said:


> This was interesting, that wall across the square that looks like it has iron doors, that’s an exit to Frontierland at home, but looks like it is closed in Batuu East.


My friend who works at DHS-MFSR was very thrown off when walking around DL's version and the gate not being there!


franandaj said:


> And this jerk replies, "Well I wouldn't trust people in California either." I don't know if I glared at him or not, but I thought it was uncomfortable until he and his companion finally left. He probably didn't care and I won't make any comments that would probably not be allowed due to restrictions on subject commentary on the DIS. But I certainly made them in my own mind.


Argh! I had a guy on my Disney cruise who said some bad things about California and how everyone was leaving... sure, ok. I'm glad you aren't interested in moving here! 


franandaj said:


> OK, so I just got back from a lovely long weekend out at the Grand Californian and DL/DCA. The funny thing is that we spent almost as long as we were at WDW for this last trip out there, but I’ll not have nearly as many photos or stories when I get around to that trip in the bonus features!


It's too bad we couldn't meet up! It ended up being a 45 minute delay before we made it thru the line (despite having a 2pm reservation). Then, when we did the game, my friend's battery pack died and my interface was being super glitchy so we had to restart about 1/2 through! Another day though!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I think I did. We were really stressed leading up to this trip and I think if we had done the Disney portion after the band part we would have ended up sleeping the entire time at Disney. As it is it just got us unstressed enough to make it through the band part.





franandaj said:


> I don't know how people put clothes on, do stuff and then say, "Oh but I have to go back and take a shower before I'm ready." I take the shower before i put the clothes on and I'm ready. I don't go anywhere half ready. It doesn't make sense.


Wait... put clothes on and _then_ have a shower? (No, not being facetious. I know they take them off before the shower, but... that makes no sense.)


franandaj said:


> I thought it was OK, but I shouldn't really eat ice cream if I plan to stay awake, plus she likes peanut butter a lot more than I do.


Ice cream makes you sleepy?


franandaj said:


> Yeah, I had to keep my mouth shut about what I wanted to say. However while in line for the Cantina this past weekend, when I told that story along with what I _would've_ said, it made us friends in the line!


Hmmm... now I'm _really_ curious. 


franandaj said:


> OK, so I just got back from a lovely long weekend out at the Grand Californian and DL/DCA.


Good! Glad it was a nice time. 
Saw some of it on Liesa's TR. 


franandaj said:


> as it is we barely made it out there our first day and it was much more hectic and exhausting than I had imagined it would be!


Oh dear... sorry to hear that. What happened?


franandaj said:


> Back in the room I changed into more Tiki appropriate attire





franandaj said:


> The week before a Minnie Dirndl was released at the Germany pavilion and I wanted it


ooohhhh… I would've gotten one for Elle (the one you _didn't_ meet). She'd love that.


franandaj said:


> We got the waffle with Berry Compote.


Yum. I had that on my list but ran out of time and tummy room.


franandaj said:


> We went to Germany next and found my dress.


Great! How does it fit?


franandaj said:


> Four marshmallow swirls,


What is that? _How_ was that?


franandaj said:


> a chocolate and caramel covered apple (which they cut for us, something they won't do at DL.


Why ever not???


franandaj said:


> They were letting people into the bar, with the caveat that you could join folks at their tables or just stand around with a drink.


Really? What if the people at their tables didn't want company?


franandaj said:


> our own Trader Sam's which is about ⅓ the size of the WDW version


Ah! Didn't know this. Only been to yours.


franandaj said:


>


Like that photo. 


franandaj said:


> I had the Dark and Stormy ungraded to a Category 5, which meant extra and premium rum.


I think you know what I'm gonna say here...


franandaj said:


> We also ordered some pan fried dumplings. These were really extra good this time.


Look good, too!


franandaj said:


>


Oh, cool! Never seen that one before. But... rum, I presume.


franandaj said:


> Fran was still hungry so she got an order of Kalua Pork Tacos. I didn't like these at all, so we won't get them in the future.


Did she like them at least?


franandaj said:


> As we passed the gates to the MK the fireworks were going off. It was a Halloween party night and seeing them from outside the gates made us excited to see them from inside the party two nights later.


I bet!


franandaj said:


> As we got closer to the covered waiting area the drops got more intense. As we sat and waited for the bus, the rain became a full on deluge. Luckily it was short lived and the rain was over by the time we got to the Beach Club and we made it back to the room nice and dry.


Timing is everything.


----------



## jedijill

I could use a night at Trader Sams right now!  Everything looked great!

Jill in CO


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

franandaj said:


>



That's a cute one.



franandaj said:


> Being that we are adept table stalkers, a skill we acquired at our own Trader Sam's which is about ⅓ the size of the WDW version, we noticed a couple seated underneath the goddess who had a credit card out, and we lurked near their table.



Man, that is some professional-level table-stalking right there.



franandaj said:


> I had the Dark and Stormy ungraded to a Category 5, which meant extra and premium rum. Boy did this one have a kick! Both us said Wow! With our first taste.



Sounds like this is the drink Liesa needs!



franandaj said:


> Then we headed off to the monorail. As we passed the gates to the MK the fireworks were going off. It was a Halloween party night and seeing them from outside the gates made us excited to see them from inside the party two nights later.



I always enjoy seeing the fireworks going off from the MK resorts.


----------



## DVCjj

I can't tell you how excited I was to see another Franandaj trip report.  
Love your adventures.
Love your kitties (adore kitties).
Love your food pics.
Love your pics of you and Fran.
Love everything about your trip reports.
I have a million things to do today as I'm leaving for DW in a matter of days and I'm instead reading your trip report.


----------



## DnA2010

franandaj said:


>



Very nice!



franandaj said:


> Karamel Kuche. Four marshmallow swirls,



Love caramel and marshmallow together so I think I'd love these guys!



franandaj said:


> and a chocolate and caramel covered apple (which they cut for us, something they won't do at DL. Sure they give you a plastic knife that snaps to pieces when you try…ok rant over)



Yumm! I'd like to find one of these at DL, but I'd like it cut too!



franandaj said:


> Being that we are adept table stalkers



An excellent skill to have, along with parking stall stalking 



franandaj said:


> We also ordered the chicken in lettuce cups, which were super good as well.



Those indeed look super good!



franandaj said:


> HippopotoMaiTai.





franandaj said:


>



Yum! D is a big Mai Tai guy! 


Fun times ahead!


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> desperate measures had to be taken.



Desperate times....



franandaj said:


> Sure they give you a plastic knife that snaps to pieces when you try…ok rant over)



A perfectly reasonable rant....



franandaj said:


> They were letting people into the bar, with the caveat that you could join folks at their tables or just stand around with a drink.



Now that's something I'd not heard of before. Huh. 



franandaj said:


> We also ordered some pan fried dumplings. These were really extra good this time.



I love those! Kari got and order and I helped myself to one. 

She wasn't even in the bathroom. 



franandaj said:


> My drink was really strong so I was nursing it.



The best way to treat a strong drink! 



franandaj said:


> She decided she would finish up with a HippopotoMaiTai. But she went off to the restroom and I ended up finishing it off for her.



  


Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sounds like this is the drink Liesa needs!


Except for what you pay for a regular one IT SHOULD BE THIS IN THE FIRST PLACE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

Very late to the party but happy to catch up. Adore your Mickey dress in your intro photo -- so cute.  And gosh, I wish I could pull off the dress from Germany - I love it!  I've only been to Trader Sam's once and it was a few years ago now … you have me wanting to try it again.


----------



## Steppesister

Awesome to see you on the Boards, @2xcited2sleep


----------



## afwdwfan

franandaj said:


> Being that we are adept table stalkers, a skill we acquired at our own Trader Sam's which is about ⅓ the size of the WDW version, we noticed a couple seated underneath the goddess who had a credit card out, and we lurked near their table.


Well played!  I'm glad you didn't have to wait too long.  


franandaj said:


> She decided she would finish up with a HippopotoMaiTai. But she went off to the restroom and I ended up finishing it off for her.


Remind me to never leave you unattended with my unfinished drink.    


franandaj said:


> As we made our way to the bus stop we started to feel drops on us. As we got closer to the covered waiting area the drops got more intense. As we sat and waited for the bus, the rain became a full on deluge. Luckily it was short lived and the rain was over by the time we got to the Beach Club and we made it back to the room nice and dry.


Gotta love those typical quick Florida showers.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Joining in!  I’m loving all the drinks.  There has been a lack in fun cocktails my last two short trips and I’m enjoying living through you!


----------



## franandaj

DnA2010 said:


> Well at least he seemed like a nice guy hey!



He was very nice.  It wasn't his fault he was early and he did get me up and moving.



DnA2010 said:


> You do plan (and execute!) excellent trips! No wonder she wasn't believing.



We'll see how this next one goes, we are pretty much completely winging it!



DnA2010 said:


> This Is Awesome!
> That guy!



I know, right?



DnA2010 said:


> Then there is this guy "hmmmm" he's thinking



He's not sure what he's in for!



DnA2010 said:


> I think I'd like it as a PB&C - aka and chocolate!



That might be good.  She is a bigger peanut butter fan than I.



DnA2010 said:


> Which chicken is better? WDW or DL?



I'd have to say DL, but that's because it has all the trimmings.  I also know how it is prepared and it's actually healthier.



DnA2010 said:


> This picture- I can't put my finger on it- like why are none of those peops looking at Chewie?



Perhaps they see a wookie every day.



DnA2010 said:


> What a jerk indeed. I hope you did glare.



I probably did, without even knowing it.



DnA2010 said:


> Me too!
> 
> 
> Fun comparison of GE West and GE East! Thanks for sharing!



Yay for food and drink and Batuu East and West!


----------



## franandaj

Lesley Wake said:


> I'm pretty sure it is there - I know I've seen it and I haven't been to the Eastern Outpost yet!



I checked when we were there in November, and there is a similar rock, not quite identical, but close!



Lesley Wake said:


> My friend who works at DHS-MFSR was very thrown off when walking around DL's version and the gate not being there!



Yeah, there are a few things that subtley different.



Lesley Wake said:


> Argh! I had a guy on my Disney cruise who said some bad things about California and how everyone was leaving... sure, ok. I'm glad you aren't interested in moving here!



Yeah, evidently the population is shrinking.  People are moving due to high cost of living, political climate, etc.  I say, "Good!  More space on the freeway for me!"



Lesley Wake said:


> It's too bad we couldn't meet up! It ended up being a 45 minute delay before we made it thru the line (despite having a 2pm reservation). Then, when we did the game, my friend's battery pack died and my interface was being super glitchy so we had to restart about 1/2 through! Another day though!



Oh, geez.  Yeah Liesa and I were practically falling asleep in our drinks and both of us took a nap when we got back to the room!  



pkondz said:


> Wait... put clothes on and _then_ have a shower? (No, not being facetious. I know they take them off before the shower, but... that makes no sense.)



I won't point any fingers....but I know people who put on clothes, just to run around the house or elsewhere and then once they're ready to "get ready" they take a shower.  I don't get it either.  When I get out of bed (I don't take a shower every day since I don't do enough to make myself dirty every day), I put my clothes on and I'm dressed for the day.  The only exception is when I'm going out to somewhere fancy and in the afternoon I change into something nicer than every day wear.



pkondz said:


> Ice cream makes you sleepy?



Yes, unfortunately.  If it eat it in the middle of the day, it makes me sluggish and drowsy.  So I have to pretty much only eat it right before going to bed.



pkondz said:


> Hmmm... now I'm _really_ curious.



Just something about his potential political convictions, which are not allowed to be discussed here.



pkondz said:


> Good! Glad it was a nice time.
> Saw some of it on Liesa's TR.



Maybe I'll get to some of it in my bonus features, if I ever get caught back up!



pkondz said:


> Oh dear... sorry to hear that. What happened?



Life.  I looked back at our text messages from that day and I'm not exactly sure what kept us behind.  I know that we had eBay items to get ready and mail, and at 4PM I was putting the suitcases in the car, so I must guess that we were still packing that day.



pkondz said:


>



Well not quite...my midriff doesn't look like that, and I doubt anyone wants to see my legs.



pkondz said:


> ooohhhh… I would've gotten one for Elle (the one you _didn't_ meet). She'd love that.



Too bad they didn't have it when you were there.



pkondz said:


> Yum. I had that on my list but ran out of time and tummy room.



I think that's my favorite sweet treat.



pkondz said:


> Great! How does it fit?



Actually I haven't worn it yet.  As soon as we got back, life got crazy and then the weather got cold.



pkondz said:


> What is that? _How_ was that?



Oh, the marshmallow swirls are my favorite from there!  I wish we had something like that in California!



pkondz said:


> Why ever not???



I have no earthly idea.  When you ask them, they say they are not allowed to do it and hand you a plastic knife, which breaks in two with the first time you try and cut it.  We actually got one yesterday and brought it home and I sliced it up with my handy dandy apple slicer.



pkondz said:


> Really? What if the people at their tables didn't want company?



Leave.   



pkondz said:


> Ah! Didn't know this. Only been to yours.



It's pretty large in comparison.



pkondz said:


> Like that photo.



Thanks!



pkondz said:


> I think you know what I'm gonna say here...



Rum.  Why is it always Rum?   



pkondz said:


> Look good, too!



Hmmm.....now I want some of those too.  I don't have those in my freezer.



pkondz said:


> Oh, cool! Never seen that one before. But... rum, I presume.



Of course.



pkondz said:


> Did she like them at least?



She liked them, but she wouldn't want to eat a whole order by herself.



pkondz said:


> I bet!



And it didn't disappoint!



pkondz said:


> Timing is everything.







jedijill said:


> I could use a night at Trader Sams right now! Everything looked great!



And we had one!


----------



## franandaj

Captain_Oblivious said:


> That's a cute one.



I liked it!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Man, that is some professional-level table-stalking right there.



You gotta do what you gotta do.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sounds like this is the drink Liesa needs!



I'm sure it would knock her socks off!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I always enjoy seeing the fireworks going off from the MK resorts.



Also a good place to view them!



DVCjj said:


> I can't tell you how excited I was to see another Franandaj trip report.



Yay!   



DVCjj said:


> Love your adventures.



Thanks!  Me too!  Usually.... 



DVCjj said:


> Love your kitties (adore kitties).



Me too!  They brighten my day every day!



DVCjj said:


> Love your food pics.
> Love your pics of you and Fran.
> Love everything about your trip reports.



Wow! Well thanks!



DVCjj said:


> I have a million things to do today as I'm leaving for DW in a matter of days and I'm instead reading your trip report.



I know the feeling!  I hope you had a good trip since it's been nearly a month since you posted!



DnA2010 said:


> Very nice!



Thanks!



DnA2010 said:


> Love caramel and marshmallow together so I think I'd love these guys!



They are the best!  As I said above, I wish they had something like this here!



DnA2010 said:


> Yumm! I'd like to find one of these at DL, but I'd like it cut too!



Yeah, they have them all over, but way too hard to eat without a proper knife.



DnA2010 said:


> An excellent skill to have, along with parking stall stalking



That one I'm not so good at.  I usually just pick one far away and walk, or leave the place and get what I needed elsewhere.  Either that or Fran drops me off and drives around the block to get me.



DnA2010 said:


> Those indeed look super good!



And they were!



DnA2010 said:


> Yum! D is a big Mai Tai guy!



It depends on how they are made.  Evidently the Classic Mai Tai is not meant to be sweet, and when made this way it's pretty sour.  I liked this one thought, just sweet enough.



DnA2010 said:


> Fun times ahead!



We'll have to do it again sometime, minus the drama!


----------



## franandaj

Steppesister said:


> Desperate times....











Steppesister said:


> A perfectly reasonable rant....



Thanks!  I've gotten over it, we brought one home last night....



Steppesister said:


> Now that's something I'd not heard of before. Huh.



I think the time before when we were there, they were just starting to institute that policy, but hadn't quite got the wording down to explain it properly to guests.



Steppesister said:


> I love those! Kari got and order and I helped myself to one.
> 
> She wasn't even in the bathroom.



According to @pkondz waiter at Prime Time "girl's food tastes better off someone else's plate".



Steppesister said:


> The best way to treat a strong drink!



I had no choice, this one was strong!



Steppesister said:


> Except for what you pay for a regular one IT SHOULD BE THIS IN THE FIRST PLACE!!!!!!!!!



This was really really strong, like a lightweight would have been on the floor strong!


----------



## franandaj

2xcited2sleep said:


> Very late to the party but happy to catch up. Adore your Mickey dress in your intro photo -- so cute.  And gosh, I wish I could pull off the dress from Germany - I love it!  I've only been to Trader Sam's once and it was a few years ago now … you have me wanting to try it again.





I'm so glad you made it here!   I hope you've had a chance to make it to Trader Sam's! If not, you can always join Fran and I.  I hope you saw that we are coming back in early February, this time we are not making a ton of plans, we are just going to see how things go by just winging it!


----------



## franandaj

afwdwfan said:


> Well played! I'm glad you didn't have to wait too long.



Me too.  Nothing fun about standing around a bar, being a vulture for seating.



afwdwfan said:


> Remind me to never leave you unattended with my unfinished drink.



Yeah, not usually a good idea, unless it's beer or scotch.



afwdwfan said:


> Gotta love those typical quick Florida showers.



There's a lot of those in this TR.


----------



## franandaj

Dis_Yoda said:


> Joining in!  I’m loving all the drinks.  There has been a lack in fun cocktails my last two short trips and I’m enjoying living through you!



 

I've been woefully behind for the last two months!  Hoping to get an update in this weekend, and catch up on your TR as well as a few others!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I won't point any fingers....but I know people who put on clothes, just to run around the house or elsewhere and then once they're ready to "get ready" they take a shower. I don't get it either. When I get out of bed (I don't take a shower every day since I don't do enough to make myself dirty every day), I put my clothes on and I'm dressed for the day. The only exception is when I'm going out to somewhere fancy and in the afternoon I change into something nicer than every day wear.


Welll…. I suppose I can see that. I might do that if I have chores to do and places to go later in the day.


franandaj said:


> Yes, unfortunately. If it eat it in the middle of the day, it makes me sluggish and drowsy. So I have to pretty much only eat it right before going to bed.


So if I offer you ice cream mid-day, you know I'm just trying to take advantage of you.


franandaj said:


> Just something about his potential political convictions, which are not allowed to be discussed here.


copy


franandaj said:


> Life. I looked back at our text messages from that day and I'm not exactly sure what kept us behind. I know that we had eBay items to get ready and mail, and at 4PM I was putting the suitcases in the car, so I must guess that we were still packing that day.


life happens. 


franandaj said:


> Well not quite...my midriff doesn't look like that, and I doubt anyone wants to see my legs.


You don't have a belly button?


franandaj said:


> I think that's my favorite sweet treat.


Really!


franandaj said:


> Actually I haven't worn it yet. As soon as we got back, life got crazy and then the weather got cold.


Define... "cold"...


franandaj said:


> Leave.


 Yes, I can see that.


franandaj said:


> Rum. Why is it always Rum?


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Welll…. I suppose I can see that. I might do that if I have chores to do and places to go later in the day.



You also have weird days.  Mine pretty much have the same hours to each day.



pkondz said:


> So if I offer you ice cream mid-day, you know I'm just trying to take advantage of you.



You're into corpse-like women?  I learn something new every day!  



pkondz said:


> You don't have a belly button?



I don't have an hourglass figure under my clothes, more like a stopwatch.  



pkondz said:


> Define... "cold"...



Winnipeg in Summer?   

It's getting down in the 30s at night here!


----------



## franandaj

So it seems that every chapter here I am prefacing with why I’ve been AWOL, but this time it’s been worse than before!  You see I had that lovely little 4 day weekend at the Grand, that I may write about someday.  However upon returning, I had to begin preparing the nightmare we call home, into something where my parents could stay comfortably for a week. We concentrated on three key areas, the bedroom in which they would be staying, the table where we would be dining, and the portion of the living room where they like to sit.  It took all week, but we got those areas clean.

We had purchased tickets to a show out in Palm Springs (months before) for the night before my parents arrived, and had also reserved a hotel room (since it’s kind of a long way there and back). We had a late lunch, went to the show at 5PM, and were in bed asleep by 8PM that night from the sheer exhaustion of the week before. It worked out to our advantage because we actually got a good night of sleep, and were on the way home by 8AM the next morning.

We had a nice week with my parents, cooked up at storm, and had some good food, and fun time. Once they left, it was only three days until my next DIS friend would be arriving (well two, but we weren’t meeting up until Thursday.) We had two days out at Disney filled with fun!

However, that week was incredibly hectic.  We had two band rehearsals that week, it was also Tiki mug release week, thank goodness there were not four hour long lines! And then after the days at Disney we had a Christmas concert to play.

All the while, our eBay store was going crazy!  For the second year in a row, we are selling off our Christmas ornaments, and Christmas music from our old music store. Some days I’ve been shipping a dozen orders!

The following week another DIS friend came to town, but we had to catch up on eBay before we could head out to Disney, and we barely got caught up!  We had a blast at the various bars and lounges there, and our time was over too quickly again.

And then the last week was somewhat lost to fighting off a cold, and still more eBays.  Fran was hit hard with the cold and while she slept most of the week, I was working on keeping well, and shipping out all our music and trinkets. Friday I finally caught up, and she decided to help me out by driving me to the Post Office and FedEx.  Mostly because she had been cooped up in the house all week.

As I came out of the FedEx office dropping off the final packages, Fran says to me, “You’re not caught up anymore. Someone just bought four pieces of music.”

While our bank account is enjoying the additional funds, it’s tiring to be packing up stuff at this pace. As I write this I have at least a dozen items which need to go out.  Whether they go tomorrow or the next day remains to be seen, they’re not getting them by Christmas at this point.

This holiday season has not seemed like holidays to me. I haven’t put up any decorations, I haven’t baked any of my traditional holiday goodies, the most I’ve done is worn my Disney holiday T-shirts!

Well, let’s hope that life mellows out soon, and that the vacant apartments get rented!  No one wants to move over Thanksgiving, Christmas and New Years, so hopefully we see some movement there in the New Year!


Happy Hanukkah to those who celebrate!  Merry Christmas to all who deem it appropriate!  And if Kwanzaa or Festivus are your things, then enjoy those!


On with the Trip Report!


Day 3


No problems sleeping so far this trip! I woke up at 7:30, which was a little later than I had actually wanted. We needed to be on our way by 9AM, so I had to hop in the shower and go, go, go! We targeted being out the door by 9AM, and we were on the way at 9:14, not too bad! Just as we were approaching the bus stop a MK bus was pulling up. 

We put the tillers to the rubber and luckily the attendant was able to let the driver know before the bus filled up and we were able to be loaded on. It wasn't even full, so no one glared at us for taking up seats on the bus.

At MK we breezed through security and were on the Resort monorail in no time. Soon we were at our destination checking in for breakfast, and it was only a matter of time until Strawberry soup!

When we were seated, the Mad Hatter was at the table nextdoor and as he was going to approach Pooh came to the table, so we took a few shots. 









I got Fran a bowl of strawberry soup and went back for my first plate. 





A breakfast burrito, some bacon, and a Mickey waffle. While I was gone, the Mad Hatter came by and Fran asked him to come back since she knew I wanted pictures with him.





Fran went up to get some breakfast and the characters started coming in rapid succession.  First Mary Poppins. I tried to take a selfie with her, but I suck at selfies. 





One of the CMs saw me struggling and came to the rescue and got my picture with Miss Poppins.





No sooner had I sat down to enjoy my breakfast when Alice showed up. This time the CM was ready for me and came rushing over to take my picture with Alice. 









Then the Mad Hatter showed up and started giving me a hard time about where Fran was. Right then she walked up with her full plate. I snatched it away from her and put it on the table. This was the third time that the Mad Hatter had come back and by now they were old chums.





We got some shots with her and Alice, and the Mad Hatter suggested that they become girlfriends. At which point I thrust my wedding ring into his face and said something like "Take note of this!"





To which he exclaimed, "You're married! Well congratulations!" And gave me a big hug. Then he muttered something to the effect of, "well I didn't really mean girlfriends like that anyways." And then we took a few pictures.









In all the commotion I didn't get a picture of her plate of food. Here, use this one from a previous trip.





Or this





You get the idea, she likes to pile it on. After that I went to get my fruit course. A little strawberry soup and watermelon. Sadly I was getting pretty full, I let her have about half the soup and I just left one piece of melon on the plate. 





I had to finish off my breakfast with the bread pudding, and I heard them call for a new tray of it just as I walked up to the counter. Fran asked me to get her a biscuit with some gravy.





So I brought that back to the table and by the time I got back to the buffet they were just putting out a new tray of the stuff. I love this bread pudding with the vanilla sauce!





We stopped for a picture with Tigger and then were on our merry way.













Now originally we had planned to spend this afternoon at Epcot, but less than a week before this day I received a message from someone whom introductions had been made through a mutual friend. Fran and I were invited to join in on a VIP tour that was already planned. We were going to be starting with Galaxy's edge and then going to AK and MK. Well I'm certainly not going to turn down such a generous invitation! I scrapped the plans for Epcot and immediately got on board with the new plans! We headed to the bus stop after breakfast just to see a completely full bus to Hollywood Studios. There was a family with a disabled child in a stroller on oxygen that was unable to board since the bus was so full. So we waited.

The next bus arrived, and since they couldn't take three of us, we asked if they could send another one along. We waited and 10 more minutes went by. We were starting to think we needed to text our host that we were probably going to be late when all of a sudden an empty bus for the studios pulled up. When we arrived at the Studios, you could see the now out-of-commision Skyliner.





We were going through security 10 minutes before the tour was supposed to start. Just as we were going up Hollywood Blvd our new friends met us in the street and we all exchanged pleasantries. 


Soon we were off to our first stop which was Batuu. I parked my scooter outside the ride and Fran rode hers inside the ride. When we rode the Falcon, there were six of us in the group so we got our own team.  For my very first time, we got two canisters of coaxium! This was my first time to get two, I only found out that you can get a second one a few weeks ago when we rode it with Su-Lynn.

Our guide told us some neat facts about the stuff on the wall here.  I thought it was cool that although it was the same area as the one in Batuu West it was different.  East:





West:





Next we went on to ride Slinky Dog Dash. I even convinced Fran to ride it. While in line, she wanted me to take a picture of the Slinky Cat.













It may have been a little too intense for her as the banked turns really bothered her, even if it didn't go upside down or anything. She doesn’t look as happy as I do, more queasy.





Next we went on TSMM. She was amused that the outlets in Andy’s room are not grounded.





While I tried my best, I just can't seem to rise from beaverdom. 





As we approached the ride exit we saw a crowd gathered not wanting to go outside. 


It was raining.


Hard.


And I think I’m going to leave it off right there.


Be back again soon….Hopefully.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> You also have weird days. Mine pretty much have the same hours to each day.





franandaj said:


> You're into corpse-like women? I learn something new every day!


Ew! When you put it that way... 


franandaj said:


> I don't have an hourglass figure under my clothes, more like a stopwatch.





franandaj said:


> Winnipeg in Summer?


Holy smokes! You consider 85F cold???


franandaj said:


> It's getting down in the 30s at night here!


We got up to 30s yesterday! I don't remember that _ever_ happening in December!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> We concentrated on three key areas, the bedroom in which they would be staying, the table where we would be dining, and the portion of the living room where they like to sit. It took all week, but we got those areas clean.


but I bet it felt good to have it all done.


franandaj said:


> We had a nice week with my parents, cooked up at storm, and had some good food, and fun time.


Good! 


franandaj said:


> Some days I’ve been shipping a dozen orders!


Wow! I had no idea you guys were that busy.


franandaj said:


> Fran was hit hard with the cold


Sorry to hear that. How is she feeling now? How are _you_?


franandaj said:


> As I came out of the FedEx office dropping off the final packages, Fran says to me, “You’re not caught up anymore. Someone just bought four pieces of music.”



No rest for the wicked.


franandaj said:


> This holiday season has not seemed like holidays to me. I haven’t put up any decorations, I haven’t baked any of my traditional holiday goodies, the most I’ve done is worn my Disney holiday T-shirts!


I get that. Doesn't feel like holidays for me either.
Personal reasons.


franandaj said:


> I woke up at 7:30, which was a little later than I had actually wanted.


That is late for you.


franandaj said:


> We targeted being out the door by 9AM, and we were on the way at 9:14, not too bad!


Not bad!


franandaj said:


> Just as we were approaching the bus stop a MK bus was pulling up.


But of course. That's how it works, no?


franandaj said:


> It wasn't even full, so no one glared at us for taking up seats on the bus.


Okay... so do people _really_ glare at you for taking up seats??
This just... I haven't seen it (then again, I haven't been actively looking for it, but...)


franandaj said:


> it was only a matter of time until Strawberry soup!


I feel that should be your motto in all things in all times.

Stuck in line at the store "It's only a matter of time until Strawberry soup!"
In traffic... post office... DMV...


franandaj said:


> First Mary Poppins. I tried to take a selfie with her, but I suck at selfies.


You're better at them than I am.


franandaj said:


> One of the CMs saw me struggling and came to the rescue and got my picture with Miss Poppins.


Nice of him/her.


franandaj said:


>


Awww. 


franandaj said:


>





franandaj said:


> We got some shots with her and Alice, and the Mad Hatter suggested that they become girlfriends. At which point I thrust my wedding ring into his face and said something like "Take note of this!"





franandaj said:


> To which he exclaimed, "You're married! Well congratulations!" And gave me a big hug.


Nice save, there.


franandaj said:


>


 


franandaj said:


> Fran asked me to get her a biscuit with some gravy.


I just haven't gotten into that. I've tried making it and... just... not my thing.


franandaj said:


> I love this bread pudding with the vanilla sauce!


Now _that_ looks good.


franandaj said:


> Fran and I were invited to join in on a VIP tour that was already planned.


Nice!!


franandaj said:


> We were starting to think we needed to text our host that we were probably going to be late when all of a sudden an empty bus for the studios pulled up.


Phew!


franandaj said:


> When we rode the Falcon, there were six of us in the group so we got our own team.


Perfect. 


franandaj said:


> For my very first time, we got two canisters of coaxium!


I didn't know you got... anything. Only ridden once and only as an engineer... technically, I feel that I have _yet_ to ride it.


franandaj said:


> Our guide told us some neat facts about the stuff on the wall here. I thought it was cool that although it was the same area as the one in Batuu West it was different.


I wouldn't have noticed the differences without the photos side by side.


franandaj said:


> It may have been a little too intense for her as the banked turns really bothered her, even if it didn't go upside down or anything. She doesn’t look as happy as I do, more queasy.


 Sorry to hear that.


franandaj said:


> Next we went on TSMM. She was amused that the outlets in Andy’s room are not grounded.


 Only Fran would notice that. Observant!


franandaj said:


> While I tried my best, I just can't seem to rise from beaverdom.


Not. Going. To. Say. Anything...


franandaj said:


> It was raining.
> 
> 
> Hard.


Oh, no...


----------



## DnA2010

Yay for updates and I'm at work so they are so much easier to do on my PC...




franandaj said:


> That might be good. She is a bigger peanut butter fan than I.


I quite like it, when I was a kid, it was pretty much the only sandwich that existing in our world



franandaj said:


> They are the best! As I said above, I wish they had something like this here!



They should open a Karamell Kuche in DL 



franandaj said:


> It depends on how they are made. Evidently the Classic Mai Tai is not meant to be sweet, and when made this way it's pretty sour. I liked this one thought, just sweet enough.



Sounds pretty spot on   


franandaj said:


> We'll have to do it again sometime, minus the drama!



Indeed, - the drama...



franandaj said:


> asleep by 8PM that night from the sheer exhaustion of the week before. It worked out to our advantage because we actually got a good night of sleep



Nothing like sheer exhaustion to force sleep...



franandaj said:


> We had two days out at Disney filled with fun!





franandaj said:


> This holiday season has not seemed like holidays to me.



We got a tree, but that's about it..didn't get much else up for decorations, I've done no baking but my MIL does lots so we are lucky there



franandaj said:


> vacant apartments get rented!



fingers crossed some decent people show up soon.



franandaj said:


>



Yumm I like the look of that breakfast burrito



franandaj said:


>



Awww! you two!



franandaj said:


>



This picture totally cracks me up! 



franandaj said:


>


yuummmm! my little one talked me into a watermelon from Costco the other day and it's totally crap  



franandaj said:


>



Biscuits and sauisage is an American thing I like having when I'm in the states 



franandaj said:


> Fran and I were invited to join in on a VIP tour that was already planned. We were going to be starting with Galaxy's edge and then going to AK and MK. Well I'm certainly not going to turn down such a generous invitation!



Very cool, and def not an invitation to turn down  



franandaj said:


> For my very first time, we got two canisters of coaxium!



D and I rode the Falcon 3 or 4 times in a row at closing on the last night of our trip as we wanted to try all the roles, I THINK we got 2 once, but I need to ask him now...



franandaj said:


>



In her happy place 



franandaj said:


>



No so much...


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Holy smokes! You consider 85F cold???



I thought that temperatures didnt get above the 60s up there. Then again on the prairie i guess it could get hot. We just barely saw the 70s when Jill was here. I've actually had to *wear a jacket* a few times! And not as a fashion accessory!


You do hear the sarcasm dripping from those sentences....right?



pkondz said:


> We got up to 30s yesterday! I don't remember that _ever_ happening in December!



I. Can't. Even. Imagine.

We just expect every day to be sunny and warm and get annoyed on the days where it rains or is overcast.



pkondz said:


> but I bet it felt good to have it all done.



Except the place was trashed again in less than a week.



pkondz said:


> Wow! I had no idea you guys were that busy.



Even today I've probably got a dozen things that need to go out.



pkondz said:


> Sorry to hear that. How is she feeling now? How are _you_?



She's still sick and coughing. I'm doing much better.



pkondz said:


> I get that. Doesn't feel like holidays for me either.
> Personal reasons.







pkondz said:


> That is late for you.



I know. At least on vacation!



pkondz said:


> Not bad!



We usually run 1/2 an hour late so we build that into our timing.



pkondz said:


> But of course. That's how it works, no?



Not for us....



pkondz said:


> Okay... so do people _really_ glare at you for taking up seats??
> This just... I haven't seen it (then again, I haven't been actively looking for it, but...)



Perhaps it's our imagination, but I hear the exasperated sighs from people waiting for the bus when the driver let's all the other passengers off and then people try to go on and he shuts the doors saying, "I've got to get them loaded first."  Then I probably just imagine those people who were annoyed keep staring and glaring.



pkondz said:


> I feel that should be your motto in all things in all times.
> 
> Stuck in line at the store "It's only a matter of time until Strawberry soup!"
> In traffic... post office... DMV...



No, because one can only say that if its imminent.



pkondz said:


> You're better at them than I am.



Not by a lot.



pkondz said:


> I just haven't gotten into that. I've tried making it and... just... not my thing.



Fran likes it more than I do. It has to be really good gravy and tasty sausage for me to like it. And fluffy biscuits.



pkondz said:


> I didn't know you got... anything. Only ridden once and only as an engineer... technically, I feel that I have _yet_ to ride it.



Engineer is my favorite position. No pressure. I would try pilot again, but only if I was riding with nice people who wouldn't yell at me!



pkondz said:


> I wouldn't have noticed the differences without the photos side by side.



I noticed the difference in the Marketplace the day before. Since I took all my pictures on the phone, I could compare them with my previous photos I had taken back in June at Batuu West and started to realize that there were definitely subtle differences. 



pkondz said:


> Only Fran would notice that. Observant!



That is a Fran kind of thing to notice!  



pkondz said:


> Not. Going. To. Say. Anything...



Well a couple times when Jill and I rode together, we unlocked the secrets and got pus...er kitties.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I thought that temperatures didnt get above the 60s up there. Then again on the prairie i guess it could get hot. We just barely saw the 70s when Jill was here. I've actually had to *wear a jacket* a few times! And not as a fashion accessory!


Wow!


franandaj said:


> You do hear the sarcasm dripping from those sentences....right?





franandaj said:


> I. Can't. Even. Imagine.


I know! So nice and warm!


franandaj said:


> We just expect every day to be sunny and warm and get annoyed on the days where it rains or is overcast.


We expect every day to be sunny.
The warm part... not so much.


franandaj said:


> Except the place was trashed again in less than a week.





franandaj said:


> She's still sick and coughing. I'm doing much better.


Tell her I hope she's feeling better soon.


franandaj said:


> Perhaps it's our imagination, but I hear the exasperated sighs from people waiting for the bus when the driver let's all the other passengers off and then people try to go on and he shuts the doors saying, "I've got to get them loaded first." Then I probably just imagine those people who were annoyed keep staring and glaring.


Rude. I hope that's not often the case.


franandaj said:


> No, because one can only say that if its imminent.


Are you _sure_?


franandaj said:


> Fran likes it more than I do. It has to be really good gravy and tasty sausage for me to like it. And fluffy biscuits.


Hmmm... I may have had none of that.


franandaj said:


> Engineer is my favorite position. No pressure. I would try pilot again, but only if I was riding with nice people who wouldn't yell at me!


If I get engineer again, I'm ignoring it and watching the ride.


franandaj said:


> Well a couple times when Jill and I rode together, we unlocked the secrets and got pus...er kitties.


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> Oh, geez. Yeah Liesa and I were practically falling asleep in our drinks and both of us took a nap when we got back to the room!



That was BAD! Holy cow I've not hit a wall like that in a long time!



franandaj said:


> Thanks! I've gotten over it, we brought one home last night....



YAY!! I have bad news... about that rotten Hatbox? 




franandaj said:


> According to @pkondz waiter at Prime Time "girl's food tastes better off someone else's plate".



LOL!! I"m sure it does. 



franandaj said:


> This was really really strong, like a lightweight would have been on the floor strong!



Why be on the floor when you can be in a shop buying sweatshirts?!



franandaj said:


> I had that lovely little 4 day weekend at the Grand, that I may write about someday.



Yes, yes you did!



franandaj said:


> However upon returning, I had to begin preparing the nightmare we call home, into something where my parents could stay comfortably for a week. We concentrated on three key areas, the bedroom in which they would be staying, the table where we would be dining, and the portion of the living room where they like to sit. It took all week, but we got those areas clean.



You always seem to pull it off and I'm sure it was a nice visit with loved people.  



franandaj said:


> We had purchased tickets to a show out in Palm Springs (months before) for the night before my parents arrived, and had also reserved a hotel room (since it’s kind of a long way there and back). We had a late lunch, went to the show at 5PM, and were in bed asleep by 8PM that night from the sheer exhaustion of the week before. It worked out to our advantage because we actually got a good night of sleep, and were on the way home by 8AM the next morning.



That actually sounds like a VERY nice little getaway! Love this!



franandaj said:


> All the while, our eBay store was going crazy! For the second year in a row, we are selling off our Christmas ornaments, and Christmas music from our old music store. Some days I’ve been shipping a dozen orders!



Nice!! 



franandaj said:


> Mostly because she had been cooped up in the house all week.


Any outing is a nice diversion after being cooped up! 



franandaj said:


> This holiday season has not seemed like holidays to me. I haven’t put up any decorations, I haven’t baked any of my traditional holiday goodies, the most I’ve done is worn my Disney holiday T-shirts!



Not for me either. Just not feeling well enough to entertain like I like to. Well, just a lot of stuff... 


franandaj said:


> Happy Hanukkah to those who celebrate! Merry Christmas to all who deem it appropriate! And if Kwanzaa or Festivus are your things, then enjoy those!



And to you as well, Alison! 



franandaj said:


> One of the CMs saw me struggling and came to the rescue and got my picture with Miss Poppins.



Aww, there we go!



franandaj said:


>



I Love this one!



franandaj said:


> We got some shots with her and Alice, and the Mad Hatter suggested that they become girlfriends. At which point I thrust my wedding ring into his face and said something like "Take note of this!"



Okay that right there is pretty hilarious. 



franandaj said:


> To which he exclaimed, "You're married! Well congratulations!" And gave me a big hug. Then he muttered something to the effect of, "well I didn't really mean girlfriends like that anyways." And then we took a few pictures.



Nice save. Sort of. LOL!



franandaj said:


> We were going through security 10 minutes before the tour was supposed to start. Just as we were going up Hollywood Blvd our new friends met us in the street and we all exchanged pleasantries.



PHew! That was a close one. 



franandaj said:


> For my very first time, we got two canisters of coaxium!



YAY!!!


----------



## Flossbolna

Well, 2 months later I am finally here... But we did get to spend some quality time together in the meantime! Now off to read more! Merry Christmas!!


----------



## skier_pete

I'm not sure why but the pictures aren't loading for me. I'll have to try at home and see what happens. Anyone else having this problem? I am excited to hear about your VIP tour. I hear you can actually get THREE containers of Coaxium, but have never done it myself.


----------



## pkondz

********** said:


> I'm not sure why but the pictures aren't loading for me. I'll have to try at home and see what happens. Anyone else having this problem? I am excited to hear about your VIP tour. I hear you can actually get THREE containers of Coaxium, but have never done it myself.


I saw them earlier, but not now.


----------



## franandaj

DnA2010 said:


> Yay for updates and I'm at work so they are so much easier to do on my PC...



Yeah, they're much easier to do on the computer as opposed to the phone!   



DnA2010 said:


> I quite like it, when I was a kid, it was pretty much the only sandwich that existing in our world



I never liked the jelly/jam part of the equation.  I made mine with butter and peanut butter.



DnA2010 said:


> They should open a Karamell Kuche in DL



They absolutely should!



DnA2010 said:


> Sounds pretty spot on







DnA2010 said:


> Nothing like sheer exhaustion to force sleep...



pretty much, I couldn't even keep my eyes open by the time I crawled into bed.



DnA2010 said:


> We got a tree, but that's about it..didn't get much else up for decorations, I've done no baking but my MIL does lots so we are lucky there



Well at least now I don't have to worry about taking down the lights..  



DnA2010 said:


> fingers crossed some decent people show up soon.



Yeah, really we are losing a ton every day it's not rented.



DnA2010 said:


> Yumm I like the look of that breakfast burrito



I like it too!  Going to make myself another one in just about 45 days.



DnA2010 said:


> Awww! you two!



Aren't we a little matched set?  



DnA2010 said:


> This picture totally cracks me up!



I think she's having a good time!



DnA2010 said:


> yuummmm! my little one talked me into a watermelon from Costco the other day and it's totally crap



Yeah, winter watermelon is not a good idea.



DnA2010 said:


> Biscuits and sauisage is an American thing I like having when I'm in the states



It's only good though if you have fresh biscuits and good gravy.



DnA2010 said:


> Very cool, and def not an invitation to turn down



We had a lot of fun!



DnA2010 said:


> D and I rode the Falcon 3 or 4 times in a row at closing on the last night of our trip as we wanted to try all the roles, I THINK we got 2 once, but I need to ask him now...



It was exciting to get it the first time.



DnA2010 said:


> In her happy place





DnA2010 said:


> No so much...



  Yeah , I can laugh at it now!


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> I know! So nice and warm!



   Today has been in the 50s all day.  



pkondz said:


> We expect every day to be sunny.
> The warm part... not so much.



Southern California = warm  Today, not so much.



pkondz said:


> Tell her I hope she's feeling better soon.



She says, "Thanks."



pkondz said:


> Rude. I hope that's not often the case.



It happens enough that we try to avoid looking at the other passengers.



pkondz said:


> Are you _sure_?







pkondz said:


> Hmmm... I may have had none of that.



Makes all the difference!



pkondz said:


> If I get engineer again, I'm ignoring it and watching the ride.





Steppesister said:


> That was BAD! Holy cow I've not hit a wall like that in a long time!



Yeah, rarely do I actually sleep during the day!



Steppesister said:


> YAY!! I have bad news... about that rotten Hatbox?



Uh, oh.



Steppesister said:


> Why be on the floor when you can be in a shop buying sweatshirts?!



You know, I've never had a drunk sweatshirt buying experience.



Steppesister said:


> Yes, yes you did!



But I didn't come home at all relaxed.



Steppesister said:


> You always seem to pull it off and I'm sure it was a nice visit with loved people.



It's lucky that they have come to have low expectations for my cleaning ability.



Steppesister said:


> That actually sounds like a VERY nice little getaway! Love this!



Now this we did come back from feeling refreshed.  And we got to eat at two of our favorite restaurants.



Steppesister said:


> Any outing is a nice diversion after being cooped up!



She's had a lot of that this week.



Steppesister said:


> Not for me either. Just not feeling well enough to entertain like I like to. Well, just a lot of stuff...



Perhaps a New Year will bring New Luck!



Steppesister said:


> And to you as well, Alison!







Steppesister said:


> Aww, there we go!



 



Steppesister said:


> I Love this one!



Seems to be a consensus among the readers.



Steppesister said:


> Okay that right there is pretty hilarious.



We were laughing pretty hard.  I think he enjoyed us.  I forgot to mention in the chapter that the waitress remembered waiting on us before.  I guess we're sort of infamous.



Steppesister said:


> Nice save. Sort of. LOL!







Steppesister said:


> PHew! That was a close one.



I know!  We almost missed that one!



Flossbolna said:


> Well, 2 months later I am finally here... But we did get to spend some quality time together in the meantime! Now off to read more! Merry Christmas!!



 

I'm glad you could finally make it over here!  You've been a little bit busy though, so I understand!


----------



## franandaj

********** said:


> I'm not sure why but the pictures aren't loading for me. I'll have to try at home and see what happens. Anyone else having this problem? I am excited to hear about your VIP tour. I hear you can actually get THREE containers of Coaxium, but have never done it myself.



For the past week, Photobucket has been having issues.  Other people's TRs have had picture problems, now it seems that mine is having issues now.  But for now, they are back for me.

Yes, the last time I rode it, we did really well and almost got the third one!



pkondz said:


> I saw them earlier, but not now.



Ugh, well I see them now.


----------



## skier_pete

Well, I'm seeing the pictures now!


----------



## franandaj

********** said:


> Well, I'm seeing the pictures now!



That's good!


----------



## franandaj

OK Folks, so I came to a realization this evening.  I leave on my next trip in less than 5 weeks and this TR has about 8 more chapters.  So guess what?  I need to post updates every 5 days or so to catch up before I leave on the next trip. So even though some folks are not caught up, here comes the next update!  

You’ll recall that we were stuck at the exit of TSMM with the rain pouring outside, and many guests just standing there not wanting to go out into the rain.


Our plan was to go back to Batuu and ride MF:SR one more time. Luckily Fran and I each had umbrellas in our scooter bags as did most of the others in our group. So we made a mad dash back to Galaxy’s Edge. However even with the umbrellas we didn’t stay completely dry. My dress was soaked all down the back, but I did keep the tiller of the scooter and my purse dry. By the time we got to the ride, the rain had let up a little bit.

This time a couple people in our party sat this one out. Since Fran was one of them and I didn't want to leave my scooter sitting outside, lest the rain come back, I rode it through the queue.

I don't like clogging up the queues with too many scooters if I can avoid it. Mostly I need the scooter for distance, cause we've found that one or two full days of walking causes my shin splints to flare up and I'm practically crippled for the next few days.

This time I was the gunner, that wasn't a bad position to hold either. The Engineer has a little less responsibility and spends less time pushing buttons, but neither of those positions has as much pressure as the pilot.

After we finished the ride, we looked for the Miniature Millennium Falcon and actually spotted it!





It’s on this side of the ship.





And in case you can’t figure out where it is, I’ve circled it for you.





And if you’re wondering.  Don’t bother looking for it at Batuu West, there isn’t one.

Then we went over to RnRC. Just a few of us rode this one, but it was awesome, I got to sit in the front row.





Then it was time for ToT. I was so glad that others on the tour wanted to ride this because Fran was very disappointed that we didn't have FP+ for this ride. Because all the best rides in DHS are now Tier 1 FP, I booked SDD and RnRC for the two days we had planned to be at DHS. She didn't tell me she wanted to ride ToT, so I didn't make it a priority  Luckily we got to ride as part of this tour.





Then we were off to another park. This is a very interesting aspect of a WDW VIP tour. The guides must be Jacks of all Trades, not only do they have to guide, they have to drive. They had two vehicles set up for us backstage. One was a Suburban or an Escalade for the regular people. Then they had a van that could take two scooters, complete with a lift and everything. No pictures were allowed backstage, but there was nothing stopping me from taking a picture while we were on the road from DHS to AK.





Once at AK we briefly entered the park at the Rainforest Cafe entrance to scan our bands make it official that we were in the park. Then we darted backstage again to take the shortcut to Pandora. Soon we were on our way to link up with our Avatar to ride an Ikran. Because Fran can't ride the ride, she had no idea what it was like, so the guide made arrangements for her to go through the preshow sharing a number with me. When we got to the actual ride room, she exited and her scooter was waiting for her while we went on the ride. As always it was exhilarating and so much fun!

By this time it was 5:15 and we had a dinner reservation with Scott & Vinny for later that evening. Originally the reservation was for 6:30 but I was able to move it back an hour when we got the tour invitation. I had been calculating the time in the van and realized that if we wanted to go back to the room and change we better leave now.  We bade goodbye to our new found friends and hope that sometime in the future we could meet up again!

Fran wondered if she could just go to dinner as is, in shorts and a polo. I really wanted to get out of my damp dress, so we texted them to see if it was OK to come as we are. Then I noticed that Jaleo is a signature and decided we better change. 

We boarded the bus to BC about 5:35 and as we left the bus stop the rain started coming down HARD! I hoped it would let up so we wouldn't be drenched rats at dinner.

As we were on approach to the BCV, Scott texted me that both of them were wearing shorts. So when we got off the bus, we decided not to go to the room, but just wait for a bus to DS and go shopping at WoD.

Just as the bus pulled up it started pouring again, and the place for disabled boarding was uncovered so we whipped the umbrellas back out and kept ourselves from getting drenched.

By the time we got to DS the rain had let up. We still had an hour before our dinner reservation so if we went to WoD now we wouldn't have to go after dinner. 

I'm not sure that she found anything she wanted here, but my Disney dish towels have been looking rather tired, so I got a few of those, a sippy cup and some plastic straws. She did get a couple rice krispie treats, and we headed off to dinner.

The restaurant was very nice and we were there on the last day of Magical dining. 





They were offering a five course meal for $35pp. It didn't take much thought to decide that is what we each wanted!





The server told us that Gin and Tonic is a very popular drink in Spain. I'm not a Gin fan, but recently when I've tried Gin drinks and they've been made with good Gin, they have actually been quite delightful, so I decided to give it a go and it was quite good. They had several versions on the menu, and I have no idea which one I got..









I’m not sure who got this drink, maybe both Fran and Vinny.  They liked it a lot.





They brought out my chicken croquettes. 





I was waiting until they brought the Gazpacho for everyone else, so as not to be rude and eat while no one else had food. And then it happened.


We were just sitting there talking when all of a sudden Scott starts to panic a bit and he immediately called out "Someone went down over here!" I turned around to see a guy on the floor having a seizure. The staff reacted excellently and were immediately on top of it. They brought him water, cold compresses, a pillow for his head, and tried to keep him as comfortable until the paramedics arrived. There was a small interruption in our service, but pretty soon after the rest of the table got their gazpacho. This was so tasty, and I'm not even the fan, Fran is the one who really loves the stuff. It was creamy and spicy in just the right amounts.





And in case you’re curious, this is what the inside of my chicken croquettes looked like.





Then we got the fried bacon wrapped dates. I'd never had them breaded before they were good, but I think I like them better baked or broiled. 









Fran ordered these peppers as her 2nd course and i didnt care for the taste of the peppers, plus there was not enough goat cheese in the mushroom mixture.





Fran got this as her second drink.  I think it was some kind of margarita.





Our first third course was these potatoes, they were really tasty and filling, but the red sauce on the bottom of the bowl was also a little spicy.





The second third course was Cipollini Asada. It was tasty but not OMG like the potatoes. 









The first "main course" was garlic shrimp. There was shaved garlic in there, it was very tasty and the crusty bread was perfect for sipping up all the melted butter. 





When the paella arrived we were both pretty full and we agreed this dish would travel better than the shrimp so we finished that off and took a stab at this one, but just couldn't finish it all.





When dessert arrived, for some reason they thought that we had a birthday in our party so Scott and I both got candles on our dessert. This chocolate custard was very tasty.





I much preferred it over the bite of Flan that Fran ordered.





When the check came the manager presented it to our table. She apologized for the commotion and then took 50% off our bill, alcohol and all!  She really didn't need to do that as it really didn't interrupt our dinner much at all.  Plus, we didn't need a reservation at all.  The place was pretty empty most of the time we were there.  I think I'd like to go back there in February and we could probably just do it as a walk up, but it's definitely on my "go back" list!

We said goodbye to Scott & Vinny until next time and made our way back to the bus. We had discussed stopping in a couple stores on the way out, but in the end we were just too tired and wanted to go to bed. We waited a short time for a bus, but it wasn't raining or cold so the time passed quickly and pretty soon we were back at the hotel. Fran went right to bed while I made sure all the electronics were plugged in, tablets, phones, scooters, etc. I took a bath and was asleep as soon as my head hit the pillow.


----------



## rentayenta

Great update! The food looks delicious. 

I can't believe your next trip is so soon!


----------



## DnA2010

Update and I'm at work, so here's my reply already!




franandaj said:


> I never liked the jelly/jam part of the equation. I made mine with butter and peanut butter.



I actually am not into the jelly/jam part either, either plain peanut butter, or (I know this is SUPER weird) peanut butter and cheese...



franandaj said:


> It was exciting to get it the first time.



So I asked D, as we did get 2! one of our runs we had 2 super experienced pilots and we got 2 apparently. 



franandaj said:


> After we finished the ride, we looked for the Miniature Millennium Falcon and actually spotted it!



I couldn't even believe this when you showed me, it's soo cute!



franandaj said:


> And if you’re wondering. Don’t bother looking for it at Batuu West, there isn’t one.





franandaj said:


>



Another Fran ride pic, yay!! 



franandaj said:


> The guides must be Jacks of all Trades, not only do they have to guide, they have to drive.



Skills for sure!!



franandaj said:


> Then we darted backstage again to take the shortcut to Pandora. Soon we were on our way to link up with our Avatar to ride an Ikran.



Pandora just sounds sooo well done!



franandaj said:


> I hoped it would let up so we wouldn't be drenched rats at dinner.



Ugg I know the feeling of dashing back to a hotel to try to get remotely presentable well...



franandaj said:


> he server told us that Gin and Tonic is a very popular drink in Spain. I'm not a Gin fan, but recently when I've tried Gin drinks and they've been made with good Gin, they have actually been quite delightful



You know I'm a big gin fan, good gin= especially good drinks indeed



franandaj said:


>



I love Fever tree tonics- they make a few nice ones



franandaj said:


> This was so tasty, and I'm not even the fan



I'm not really a fan of it either tbh...I'm not a huge cold soup fan unless they are fruit based...



franandaj said:


>



Mmm I think I'd like those fried up




franandaj said:


>



This doesn't look very appealing to me.



franandaj said:


>



white choc?
Still dreaming of that dessert we had - that huge brownie cake and peppermint canolli I think it was?




franandaj said:


> She apologized for the commotion and then took 50% off our bill, alcohol and all!



Wow, that's very kind indeed!


----------



## franandaj

rentayenta said:


> Great update! The food looks delicious.
> 
> I can't believe your next trip is so soon!



It was very delicious! I hope to go back again!

I know, I can't believe it's coming up so quickly!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Today has been in the 50s all day.


I won't see those temps for a few months yet.


franandaj said:


> Southern California = warm  Today, not so much.​


Lies!!!


franandaj said:


> She says, "Thanks."


Tell her "Your welcome."

I can keep this up all day!!!


franandaj said:


> It happens enough that we try to avoid looking at the other passengers.


This ticks me off. There's no way in hell you should feel self-conscious or be made to feel that way.
I want to go with you one day. 
I'll stare right back. "You're probably thinking you're so lucky to have two good legs to walk on and are over-joyed that Disney takes such good care of people who aren't as fortunate as you are. Right?"

Sorry.... I'm really ticked off about that.


----------



## pooh'smate

Just catching up and wanted to say that it was a pleasure to meet you both. I am the person sitting next you on RRC. Also what is up with my arms on TOT? We had such a fun day even though we got soaked even with umbrellas. We tried to fit Jaleo in our plans and I am sad we weren't able to. It looks delicious.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I leave on my next trip in less than 5 weeks and this TR has about 8 more chapters. So guess what? I need to post updates every 5 days or so to catch up before I leave on the next trip.


Go! Go! Go!


franandaj said:


> My dress was soaked all down the back,


Oh, no. Ugh... that couldn't have been comfortable.


franandaj said:


> This time I was the gunner, that wasn't a bad position to hold either. The Engineer has a little less responsibility and spends less time pushing buttons, but neither of those positions has as much pressure as the pilot.


Interesting observation. I'd like to try anything... anything other than engineer again.


franandaj said:


> After we finished the ride, we looked for the Miniature Millennium Falcon and actually spotted it!


 I had it pointed out to me.


franandaj said:


> And if you’re wondering. Don’t bother looking for it at Batuu West, there isn’t one.


Oh! Wonder why?


franandaj said:


> Because all the best rides in DHS are now Tier 1 FP,


 Soooo stupid.


franandaj said:


>


I love seeing Fran with that big smile!


franandaj said:


> Then they had a van that could take two scooters, complete with a lift and everything.


Wow! That's great!


franandaj said:


> Then we darted backstage again to take the shortcut to Pandora.


It never occurred to me that there'd be a backstage shortcut... but of course there would be.


franandaj said:


> Because Fran can't ride the ride, she had no idea what it was like, so the guide made arrangements for her to go through the preshow sharing a number with me. When we got to the actual ride room, she exited and her scooter was waiting for her while we went on the ride.


I wonder... why can't they have a slot with no Ikran. Like in a theatre where they don't have seats for wheelchairs?


franandaj said:


> Then I noticed that Jaleo is a signature


I've neve heard of this place. It's in BCV?


franandaj said:


> Just as the bus pulled up it started pouring again, and the place for disabled boarding was uncovered so we whipped the umbrellas back out and kept ourselves from getting drenched.


Smart to have those with you. 


franandaj said:


> They were offering a five course meal for $35pp.


Deal!


franandaj said:


> They brought out my chicken croquettes.


The dish they're on is really interesting!


franandaj said:


> We were just sitting there talking when all of a sudden Scott starts to panic a bit and he immediately called out "Someone went down over here!" I turned around to see a guy on the floor having a seizure. The staff reacted excellently and were immediately on top of it. They brought him water, cold compresses, a pillow for his head, and tried to keep him as comfortable until the paramedics arrived.


Oh dear. But sounds like it was handled well. 


franandaj said:


> Fran is the one who really loves the stuff. It was creamy and spicy in just the right amounts.


I like it too... and haven't had any in years.


franandaj said:


> Then we got the fried bacon wrapped dates. I'd never had them breaded before they were good, but I think I like them better baked or broiled.


I don't think I've ever eaten dates... fried, baked or broiled.


franandaj said:


> the crusty bread was perfect for sipping up all the melted butter.


Yum!


franandaj said:


> When the check came the manager presented it to our table. She apologized for the commotion and then took 50% off our bill, alcohol and all!


Really! Wow! Impressive.


----------



## jedijill

How fun to get invited to a VIP tour!  Too bad about the rain but it sounds like it didn't "dampen" your fun!  <insert rim shot here>  I've only heard good things about Jaleo!  Can't wait to try it...we need to put it on the list for the 2021 trip!  I hope the gentleman with the medical issue was ok but so nice of the restaurant to give you the discount...very good service.

Jill in CO


----------



## franandaj

DnA2010 said:


> Update and I'm at work, so here's my reply already!



Ugh, back at work so soon!



DnA2010 said:


> I actually am not into the jelly/jam part either, either plain peanut butter, or (I know this is SUPER weird) peanut butter and cheese...



OK, that sounds a little weird, but whatever floats your boat.



DnA2010 said:


> So I asked D, as we did get 2! one of our runs we had 2 super experienced pilots and we got 2 apparently.



Cool.  On my last trip, we almost got three.



DnA2010 said:


> I couldn't even believe this when you showed me, it's soo cute!



It's weird that we don't have one in DL.



DnA2010 said:


> Another Fran ride pic, yay!!



She did get on a few rides this trip!



DnA2010 said:


> Skills for sure!!



Some of the guides at DL, don't even drive their own cars, let alone Disney vehicles.



DnA2010 said:


> Pandora just sounds sooo well done!



It is, but I still question, why Avatar?



DnA2010 said:


> Ugg I know the feeling of dashing back to a hotel to try to get remotely presentable well...



At least we didn't end up needing to.



DnA2010 said:


> You know I'm a big gin fan, good gin= especially good drinks indeed



It's growing on me a little more.



DnA2010 said:


> I love Fever tree tonics- they make a few nice ones



I'd never heard of them, but it looked like a fancy bottle.



DnA2010 said:


> I'm not really a fan of it either tbh...I'm not a huge cold soup fan unless they are fruit based...



This was really good.  I would order a bowl if we go there next trip.



DnA2010 said:


> Mmm I think I'd like those fried up



They were a tiny bit dry.  They're usually juicier when they're baked.



DnA2010 said:


> This doesn't look very appealing to me.



This was my least favorite dish.  I would be happy with 3-4 different things, we really didn't need five.



DnA2010 said:


> white choc?
> Still dreaming of that dessert we had - that huge brownie cake and peppermint canolli I think it was?



I guess I took a bad picture.  I went back to Scott's FB page.  He got the same dessert as I did.  Here are his pictures.







DnA2010 said:


> Wow, that's very kind indeed!



She didn't have to do it, but it was nice.


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> I won't see those temps for a few months yet.



Yikes, I hope it's only a few days before we see better temps, but then again another rain front is coming in.  Not sure if it makes news in Canada, but all our "passes" were closed due to snow over Christmas.



pkondz said:


> Tell her "Your welcome."
> 
> I can keep this up all day!!!



She can't. She rolled her eyes and went back to sleep.



pkondz said:


> This ticks me off. There's no way in hell you should feel self-conscious or be made to feel that way.
> I want to go with you one day.
> I'll stare right back. "You're probably thinking you're so lucky to have two good legs to walk on and are over-joyed that Disney takes such good care of people who aren't as fortunate as you are. Right?"
> 
> Sorry.... I'm really ticked off about that.



I guess it's cause of people like in Andy's TR who feel entitled, or they just drive around the parks with no regard for others with their grandkids on their laps.  Lots of people really need these things, but then there are others who are just lazy.  I've seen people in scooters beeping their little horns in a crowd, like "Get outta my way!"  People like that are just rude.  They give everyone else a bad reputation.


----------



## franandaj

pooh'smate said:


> Just catching up and wanted to say that it was a pleasure to meet you both. I am the person sitting next you on RRC.



I wish I'd realized who you were when we were together!  



pooh'smate said:


> Also what is up with my arms on TOT?



Actually that happens to me a lot when I ride, the gravity pulls them like that unless you actively do something else with them.



pooh'smate said:


> We had such a fun day even though we got soaked even with umbrellas.



It was pretty fun!  We laughed a lot and didn't take anything too seriously.



pooh'smate said:


> We tried to fit Jaleo in our plans and I am sad we weren't able to. It looks delicious.



It's too bad you weren't able to fit it in, it's so good!  I hope we get to go back this next trip!


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> This time I was the gunner, that wasn't a bad position to hold either. The Engineer has a little less responsibility and spends less time pushing buttons, but neither of those positions has as much pressure as the pilot.





franandaj said:


> And if you’re wondering. Don’t bother looking for it at Batuu West, there isn’t one.





franandaj said:


> Because all the best rides in DHS are now Tier 1 FP, I booked SDD and RnRC for the two days we had planned to be at DHS. She didn't tell me she wanted to ride ToT, so I didn't make it a priority Luckily we got to ride as part of this tour.



Because DHS is just stupid now. I have a hard time justifying going there at all now; there's more to the park than SW:GE.... at least there should be. 



franandaj said:


> Once at AK we briefly entered the park at the Rainforest Cafe entrance to scan our bands make it official that we were in the park. Then we darted backstage again to take the shortcut to Pandora. Soon we were on our way to link up with our Avatar to ride an Ikran. Because Fran can't ride the ride, she had no idea what it was like, so the guide made arrangements for her to go through the preshow sharing a number with me. When we got to the actual ride room, she exited and her scooter was waiting for her while we went on the ride. As always it was exhilarating and so much fun!



I am SO glad they could accomodate her like that! And yes, they should have a way to give guests who can't ride it to experience at least parts of it!



franandaj said:


> Then I noticed that Jaleo is a signature and decided we better change.



Signature? Yeah, better change. 



franandaj said:


> The server told us that Gin and Tonic is a very popular drink in Spain. I'm not a Gin fan, but recently when I've tried Gin drinks and they've been made with good Gin, they have actually been quite delightful, so I decided to give it a go and it was quite good. They had several versions on the menu, and I have no idea which one I got..



Not a huge gin fan. Will drink it, but it's not my normal go-to. But, that one you got sure did look refreshing even by the garnishes. Pretty!



franandaj said:


> We were just sitting there talking when all of a sudden Scott starts to panic a bit and he immediately called out "Someone went down over here!" I turned around to see a guy on the floor having a seizure. The staff reacted excellently and were immediately on top of it. They brought him water, cold compresses, a pillow for his head, and tried to keep him as comfortable until the paramedics arrived.



Disney responds so well to these types of things. I have not one, not two, but three stories of medical emergencies I came across (and helped with) from this trip. 



franandaj said:


> Then we got the fried bacon wrapped dates. I'd never had them breaded before they were good, but I think I like them better baked or broiled.



Fried? Why on EARTH would you  wreck a perfectly good dish best served broiled?! Gross. 



franandaj said:


> Fran ordered these peppers as her 2nd course and i didnt care for the taste of the peppers, plus there was not enough goat cheese in the mushroom mixture.



We have a local place that serves this exact dish. Zach and I got them one night and he blurts out, "Tongues?! Mom! Why did you order tongues?!"  



franandaj said:


> Our first third course was these potatoes, they were really tasty and filling, but the red sauce on the bottom of the bowl was also a little spicy.



Mmmm, papas bravas!! Common Spanish tapas dish and one of my faves!! 



franandaj said:


> She apologized for the commotion and then took 50% off our bill, alcohol and all!



WHA................?!?! Holy cow, super nice, but unneccesary! Unspeakable Disney magic right there!



franandaj said:


> The place was pretty empty most of the time we were there. I think I'd like to go back there in February and we could probably just do it as a walk up, but it's definitely on my "go back" list!



Great review, Alison! I'd totally try this place given your glowing report!


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Go! Go! Go!



Well I actually finished the entire TR today, but don't want to post it all at once cause no one will respond.  They'll be too overwhelmed and just post a couple sentences.  Even doing it every five days seems like a lot to me.  Maybe I'll make longer chapters.  The last one will definitely be long.



pkondz said:


> Oh, no. Ugh... that couldn't have been comfortable.



Well at least it was a dress that would dry quickly.



pkondz said:


> Interesting observation. I'd like to try anything... anything other than engineer again.



I'm not sure why you paid so much attention to the buttons.  Engineer is the least attentive position, the others require a lot more attention.



pkondz said:


> I had it pointed out to me.



We had to find it on our own.   



pkondz said:


> Oh! Wonder why?



  No idea why?



pkondz said:


> Soooo stupid.



I know.  Makes me want to go for one ride and leave.



pkondz said:


> I love seeing Fran with that big smile!



I didn't think it was a big smile!   



pkondz said:


> Wow! That's great!



It was very accomodating!



pkondz said:


> It never occurred to me that there'd be a backstage shortcut... but of course there would be.



I was amazed at how convenient it was!



pkondz said:


> I wonder... why can't they have a slot with no Ikran. Like in a theatre where they don't have seats for wheelchairs?



Totally makes sense.  I wonder why they don't?



pkondz said:


> I've neve heard of this place. It's in BCV?



No Disney Springs.  It opened the night that we arrived last March.



pkondz said:


> Smart to have those with you.



That was all Fran.  I would have objected, cause I'm stupid like that.



pkondz said:


> Deal!



I know!  It was pretty much a no brainer!



pkondz said:


> The dish they're on is really interesting!



It really was, I had to touch it an make sure it wasn't really a pillow.



pkondz said:


> Oh dear. But sounds like it was handled well.



Yes, they did a great job.  I hope the guy was OK.



pkondz said:


> I like it too... and haven't had any in years.



We make our own version, but it is much chunkier, not so smooth.



pkondz said:


> I don't think I've ever eaten dates... fried, baked or broiled.



You are missing out.  I like them savory and in desserts!



pkondz said:


> Really! Wow! Impressive.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Well I actually finished the entire TR today, but don't want to post it all at once cause no one will respond. They'll be too overwhelmed and just post a couple sentences. Even doing it every five days seems like a lot to me. Maybe I'll make longer chapters. The last one will definitely be long.


I get that. 
My first TR I was gung-ho and posted quickly... until people complained! 


franandaj said:


> Well at least it was a dress that would dry quickly.


Ah. Good. Did you plan that?


franandaj said:


> I'm not sure why you paid so much attention to the buttons. Engineer is the least attentive position, the others require a lot more attention.


Wanted to do a good job. I did. And missed the ride.
If I get stuck there again, I'm ignoring the buttons.


franandaj said:


> We had to find it on our own.


That's because I'm a dumb ol' oaf and you is smart ladies.


franandaj said:


> I know. Makes me want to go for one ride and leave.


Correct.


franandaj said:


> I didn't think it was a big smile!





franandaj said:


> No Disney Springs. It opened the night that we arrived last March.


Oh! Had no clue.


franandaj said:


> That was all Fran. I would have objected, cause I'm stupid like that.





franandaj said:


> We make our own version, but it is much chunkier, not so smooth.


I've never made it and never will. I'll have a bowl or two... and the rest will go bad. No one else would eat it.
Suppose I could freeze it, but... it's never as good (nothing is) after freezing.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

franandaj said:


> So it seems that every chapter here I am prefacing with why I’ve been AWOL, but this time it’s been worse than before!



 Life is just crazy sometimes!



franandaj said:


> All the while, our eBay store was going crazy! For the second year in a row, we are selling off our Christmas ornaments, and Christmas music from our old music store. Some days I’ve been shipping a dozen orders!



Hey, it's a good thing to be busy and in demand.



franandaj said:


> This holiday season has not seemed like holidays to me. I haven’t put up any decorations, I haven’t baked any of my traditional holiday goodies, the most I’ve done is worn my Disney holiday T-shirts!







franandaj said:


> Just as we were approaching the bus stop a MK bus was pulling up.



You must have stolen @pkondz 's bus pass.



franandaj said:


> We got some shots with her and Alice, and the Mad Hatter suggested that they become girlfriends. At which point I thrust my wedding ring into his face and said something like "Take note of this!"



Ha!  I know you're not backing down from that fight.



franandaj said:


> Fran and I were invited to join in on a VIP tour that was already planned. We were going to be starting with Galaxy's edge and then going to AK and MK. Well I'm certainly not going to turn down such a generous invitation! I scrapped the plans for Epcot and immediately got on board with the new plans!



Absolutely, sign me up!



franandaj said:


> When we rode the Falcon, there were six of us in the group so we got our own team. For my very first time, we got two canisters of coaxium!



Hey, great!

I think?  I really have no idea.



franandaj said:


> Our guide told us some neat facts about the stuff on the wall here. I thought it was cool that although it was the same area as the one in Batuu West it was different. East:



I like that they took pains to make them different.



franandaj said:


> It may have been a little too intense for her as the banked turns really bothered her, even if it didn't go upside down or anything. She doesn’t look as happy as I do, more queasy.



Poor Fran.  Those curves are pretty steep.



franandaj said:


> While I tried my best, I just can't seem to rise from beaverdom.



No shame in that.  The beaver is a noble animal.



franandaj said:


> As we approached the ride exit we saw a crowd gathered not wanting to go outside.
> 
> 
> It was raining.
> 
> 
> Hard.



Ugh.



franandaj said:


> I need to post updates every 5 days or so to catch up before I leave on the next trip. So even though some folks are not caught up, here comes the next update!



Uh oh.  You're about to hit ludicrous speed, I can tell.



franandaj said:


> After we finished the ride, we looked for the Miniature Millennium Falcon and actually spotted it!



Hey, great!  I didn't know that was a thing.



franandaj said:


> And in case you can’t figure out where it is, I’ve circled it for you.



Thanks!  I had no idea.



franandaj said:


> Then it was time for ToT. I was so glad that others on the tour wanted to ride this because Fran was very disappointed that we didn't have FP+ for this ride. Because all the best rides in DHS are now Tier 1 FP, I booked SDD and RnRC for the two days we had planned to be at DHS. She didn't tell me she wanted to ride ToT, so I didn't make it a priority Luckily we got to ride as part of this tour.



Stupid tiers.  They really make it difficult to plan a day.



franandaj said:


> As always it was exhilarating and so much fun!



Glad to hear it!



franandaj said:


> We boarded the bus to BC about 5:35 and as we left the bus stop the rain started coming down HARD! I hoped it would let up so we wouldn't be drenched rats at dinner.



Man.  This is becoming a bad theme.



franandaj said:


> We were just sitting there talking when all of a sudden Scott starts to panic a bit and he immediately called out "Someone went down over here!" I turned around to see a guy on the floor having a seizure. The staff reacted excellently and were immediately on top of it. They brought him water, cold compresses, a pillow for his head, and tried to keep him as comfortable until the paramedics arrived.



Yikes!  That sounds really scary!



franandaj said:


> When the check came the manager presented it to our table. She apologized for the commotion and then took 50% off our bill, alcohol and all! She really didn't need to do that as it really didn't interrupt our dinner much at all.



Wow!  That was great of them.


----------



## DnA2010

franandaj said:


> Cool. On my last trip, we almost got three.


Nice, goal for the next trip...



franandaj said:


> It is, but I still question, why Avatar?







franandaj said:


> I'd never heard of them, but it looked like a fancy bottle.



I get them sometimes at this shop that sells discount weird stuff they gather from...well who knows where...I'm sure you have such shops that sell random stuff they gather from like stores going out of business etc..anyways I'm doing a poor job of describing, so moving on...



franandaj said:


> guess I took a bad picture. I went back to Scott's FB page. He got the same dessert as I did. Here are his pictures.



Can you message me that one wine too?



franandaj said:


> Well I actually finished the entire TR today



 (I'm at work and it's slow)


----------



## dwonderz

I just started reading - and got all caught up!! The VIP tour sounds fantastic - and so did Jaleo (minus the incident - glad it was handled well)! Looking forward to the rest!


----------



## franandaj

jedijill said:


> How fun to get invited to a VIP tour! Too bad about the rain but it sounds like it didn't "dampen" your fun! <insert rim shot here>







jedijill said:


> I've only heard good things about Jaleo! Can't wait to try it...we need to put it on the list for the 2021 trip!



Cool! Sounds good! You remind me that the 2021 points charts should be out now!



jedijill said:


> I hope the gentleman with the medical issue was ok but so nice of the restaurant to give you the discount...very good service.



I know. You wonder about those things. Whatever ended up happening to them....


----------



## franandaj

Steppesister said:


> Because DHS is just stupid now. I have a hard time justifying going there at all now; there's more to the park than SW:GE.... at least there should be.



I booked FP fornthere for two different days but only because I want to ride ToT and RnRC, but that's kind of enough for me. We may leave after that.



Steppesister said:


> I am SO glad they could accomodate her like that! And yes, they should have a way to give guests who can't ride it to experience at least parts of it!



I was really happy that she could do that, at least she has an idea what the ride is about.



Steppesister said:


> Signature? Yeah, better change.



Turned out it was OK. We were actually dressed pretty much in line with the other guests. I think the signature part was more in line with the Celebrity Chef than the vibe of the restaurant. 



Steppesister said:


> Not a huge gin fan. Will drink it, but it's not my normal go-to. But, that one you got sure did look refreshing even by the garnishes. Pretty!



I'm not either, but the more I try it, I find if it's good Gin, I tend to like it.



Steppesister said:


> Disney responds so well to these types of things. I have not one, not two, but three stories of medical emergencies I came across (and helped with) from this trip.



I just read about one, and have yet to comment.  I don't know how you can deal with that!



Steppesister said:


> Fried? Why on EARTH would you wreck a perfectly good dish best served broiled?! Gross.



I'm not quite sure.   I almost made these, broiled, on NYE, but instead chose to make sticky toffee pudding with the dates instead.



Steppesister said:


> We have a local place that serves this exact dish. Zach and I got them one night and he blurts out, "Tongues?! Mom! Why did you order tongues?!"



This was one of my least favorite dishes, but I can see where there might be some confusion. 



Steppesister said:


> Mmmm, papas bravas!! Common Spanish tapas dish and one of my faves!!



This was definitely one of the best dishes and we will be having this one again for sure!



Steppesister said:


> WHA................?!?! Holy cow, super nice, but unneccesary! Unspeakable Disney magic right there!



I know! We were stunned!



Steppesister said:


> Great review, Alison! I'd totally try this place given your glowing report!



And I'm very happy. Since we plan to play Disney App roulette for our dinner plans next trip, I've been sporadically checking to see what's available when I get up in the morning, which is nearly lunchtime in Florida. Almost always this place still has availability!


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> I get that.
> My first TR I was gung-ho and posted quickly... until people complained!



I'm still having trouble keeping up with your reserved version!



pkondz said:


> Ah. Good. Did you plan that?



No, it just worked out that way.  Then again it was hot so I went for light fabric.



pkondz said:


> Wanted to do a good job. I did. And missed the ride.
> If I get stuck there again, I'm ignoring the buttons.



You can just watch what's going on and occasionally glance at the buttons.  Our first ride we didn't even have any engineers!



pkondz said:


> That's because I'm a dumb ol' oaf and you is smart ladies.



Well no, it was @pooh'smate's Husband who actually found it and pointed it out to the rest of us!



pkondz said:


> I've never made it and never will. I'll have a bowl or two... and the rest will go bad. No one else would eat it.
> Suppose I could freeze it, but... it's never as good (nothing is) after freezing.



The way we make it, you could make one bowl.  We just get some fresh salsa, add some chopped cucumber to it and then add some V8 to make it more soup-like.  Easy and you can make one serving at a time.


----------



## franandaj

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Life is just crazy sometimes!



I know.  And I'm afraid we are headed right back there!   



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hey, it's a good thing to be busy and in demand.



Sort of.  I'd kinda like to sit around and eat bon bons just once.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> You must have stolen @pkondz 's bus pass.



Yeah, I'm not at all sure how that happened.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Ha! I know you're not backing down from that fight.



 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Absolutely, sign me up!







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hey, great!
> 
> I think? I really have no idea.



Yes, it is great!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I like that they took pains to make them different.



I do too.  That way I don't get confused of where I'm at.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Poor Fran. Those curves are pretty steep.



At least now I know what makes her sick on the roller coasters so I can tell her if she can ride or not.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> No shame in that. The beaver is a noble animal.



Thanks!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Uh oh. You're about to hit ludicrous speed, I can tell.



Well, I already missed the timing for the next update....



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hey, great! I didn't know that was a thing.



I didn't either until someone told me.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Stupid tiers. They really make it difficult to plan a day.



Either that or you just got for one ride on a day.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Man. This is becoming a bad theme.



Yeah, and guess what?  It continues until we get to the second part of the trip, which is all indoors.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Yikes! That sounds really scary!



I felt really bad for both of the people, his companion was very scared I'm sure.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Wow! That was great of them.



Not necessary, but really appreciated!


----------



## franandaj

DnA2010 said:


> Nice, goal for the next trip...



Or March in DL.  Not sure we're going to ride it there in February.



DnA2010 said:


> I get them sometimes at this shop that sells discount weird stuff they gather from...well who knows where...I'm sure you have such shops that sell random stuff they gather from like stores going out of business etc..anyways I'm doing a poor job of describing, so moving on...



These aren't the droids you're looking for.



DnA2010 said:


> Can you message me that one wine too?



uh, which one?



DnA2010 said:


> (I'm at work and it's slow)



I wish I could have this problem!


----------



## franandaj

dwonderz said:


> I just started reading - and got all caught up!! The VIP tour sounds fantastic - and so did Jaleo (minus the incident - glad it was handled well)! Looking forward to the rest!



 

Hoping to wrap this all up in the next month, so hang on to your hat!


----------



## franandaj

Day 4


I woke up just after 8AM and figured I had a little while to sleep some more, and the next thing I know it was after 9AM. My muscles hurt really bad so I started filling the tub and then I put a load of laundry in the machine. After my tub, I threw on my pool cover up, made coffee, and started the painful part of putting stuff back in suitcases. I had to begin figuring out what stuff we wouldn't be using on the second part of our trip (I had one suitcase packed with stuff we would only need for the second half and I hadn't needed to open that one while at Disney.) By figuring out which stuff we wouldn't need for the band conference, we could leave two suitcases unopened for the last four days and have less to pack up at the end.

I got my point and shoot camera off the charger and when I turned it on, the screen was completely cracked. I carry it around in my purse, so I wasn't totally surprised.  Oh, well. So much for any camera pictures this trip! So off my game.


We had V8 and English Muffins for breakfast while we got dressed. 





At some point in there I turned the laundry to the dry cycle. At around 11AM I checked it and everything was still basically soaking wet. It still had 35 minutes on the cycle so I took everything out but Fran's over flannel and just let that run for 34 minutes. It wasn't quite dry when it finished, but she felt it and said, "that'll do." So I put the rest of the stuff on a dry cycle and figured I'd deal with it when we got home.

Once we were finally ready to go it was around 12:30PM. Our drop dead time to be at the bus stop was 1:00, so we weren't doing too bad. An MK bus arrived within 5 minutes and we were on our way. 

Our first FP was over at 2PM including the grace period and it was 1:15 when we got off the bus. MK was all dressed up for the Halloween festivities.









Obligatory Castle shot.





We made our way to HM and I parked my scooter outside with the strollers. We went up to the FP entrance with Fran on her scooter and they told her she had to go get a wheelchair and come back. After some hassling they finally let a CM guide her to the exit and leave her scooter there. We went in the "back" and they led her to the loading area and we got to ride. The CM said they made the ride darker, but it was so dark you couldn't see a lot of the stuff in the graveyard scene.   Obviously we don’t know where the camera is in this ride!





After the ride we checked out the Memnto Mori shop, but didn’t find anything we hadn't already bought at the 50th for the HM. We were feeling a bit peckish as breakfast had been rather light, so we mobile ordered a lobster roll from CHH. There was quite a bit of lobster in there! It was tasty.





Fran wanted a sweet treat so we ordered these Whoopie Pies that were a special item. They were good.





When we came out of the restaurant it was raining. I had not put any type of protection on my scooter and the seat cushion got wet. It soaked through my pants and I had a wet butt for the whole rest of the day. 

Our FP for 7DMT was open so we went over to ride it. Fran was even game to give it a try. We got all the way through the queue, but when she tried to get in the car, she couldn't get both her knees in between the lap bar, so she couldn't ride. I had fun, but not as much if we hadn't gone through that drama.





We had a little while to kill before our "Linner" at Tony's Town Square so we got in what you could call a line for Mickey's Philharmagic. Turns out that was a bad idea.

When we got out it was 3:45, which was supposedly the time for our reservation.  Turns out it was actually at 3:30 but they were quite happy to seat us immediately and take our money for dinner.









We were given bread to start with oil and when asked she also brought us some balsamic vinegar.





The place was pretty empty when we got there, but that wasn’t the case by the time we left!





We started off splitting a Caesar Salad. I'm not a huge fan of salads that are still on the stalk but once you cut it up it tastes about the same as an already chopped salad. I'm just lazy and would prefer not to do the work. 





We ordered the Shrimp Scampi to split. This was very tasty, the shrimp were cooked perfectly and there was just the right amount of other veggies to make us think we were eating healthy even though it was all doused in butter sauce.









We split an order of cannoli after dinner. These were very good and I thought it was just perfect for dessert. 





Turns out Fran was still a little hungry, but we’ll get to that later, meaning in the next update! 


After dinner we were in search of the 7 Dwarves. If you're curious they are in the tent at the back of the Storybook Circus. 





There were already quite a few people in front of us when we arrived around quarter to 6. 





We waited a little over an hour until we actually met with the Dwarves. They came out at 6:15 and they had to do a couple shift changes before we got to the front of the line. 













This was my bucket list item for the Halloween party, so I was really happy to have achieved that one. But I wanted to get my fill of special shots that night.


I’m going to leave it off right here, and pick it up with the rest of our evening next time.


----------



## DnA2010

franandaj said:


> I had to begin figuring out what stuff we wouldn't be using on the second part of our trip



Well that's clever..you weren't totally off your game!



franandaj said:


> Oh, well. So much for any camera pictures this trip! So off my game.



I wouldn't put this in the "off your game" boat- I mean if it's usually in your bag, things happen



franandaj said:


> At around 11AM I checked it and everything was still basically soaking wet.



Sounds like it was off it's game!



franandaj said:


> go get a wheelchair and come back.



That sounds crazy- where do they expect you to pull a wheelchair from?



franandaj said:


> After some hassling they finally let a CM guide her to the exit and leave her scooter there



Good.



franandaj said:


>



Very clear picture!



franandaj said:


> she couldn't get both her knees in between the lap bar, so she couldn't ride.



Well that's a bummer!



franandaj said:


> quite happy to seat us immediately and take our money for dinner.



That's Disney for ya



franandaj said:


> We were given bread to start with oil and when asked she also brought us some balsamic vinegar.



Just oil hey? I'd be asking for some balsamic too



franandaj said:


>



I like mine all chopped up and mixed with the dressing - do you even get enough dressing this way??



franandaj said:


>



Those do look gooood!



franandaj said:


>



Cute set they have too, I like all the jewels etc


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I'm still having trouble keeping up with your reserved version!


I think if I write another one, I'm going to write all the updates and post them all then start deleting them one by one.


franandaj said:


> You can just watch what's going on and occasionally glance at the buttons.  Our first ride we didn't even have any engineers!​


Ah ha!!! So totally superfluous! I knew it!!!


franandaj said:


> Well no, it was @pooh'smate's Husband who actually found it and pointed it out to the rest of us!


And this after giving me heck for having someone point it out for me!!


franandaj said:


> The way we make it, you could make one bowl. We just get some fresh salsa, add some chopped cucumber to it and then add some V8 to make it more soup-like. Easy and you can make one serving at a time.


Huh! I hadn't thought of that. Hmmmm...


franandaj said:


> My muscles hurt really bad so I started filling the tub


Magic elixir...


franandaj said:


> started the painful part of putting stuff back in suitcases.


Yuck.


franandaj said:


> I got my point and shoot camera off the charger and when I turned it on, the screen was completely cracked. I carry it around in my purse, so I wasn't totally surprised. Oh, well. So much for any camera pictures this trip! So off my game.


Oh, no! That sucks. 


franandaj said:


> Our drop dead time to be at the bus stop was 1:00,


Whoa. You guys are serious about your Disney. "1:00 or it's over!"


franandaj said:


> Obligatory Castle shot.





franandaj said:


> We went up to the FP entrance with Fran on her scooter and they told her she had to go get a wheelchair and come back.


Really? Didn't expect that.


franandaj said:


> The CM said they made the ride darker, but it was so dark you couldn't see a lot of the stuff in the graveyard scene.


Wonder why they made it darker? I wonder if it's weather and/or time of day dependent?


franandaj said:


>





franandaj said:


> After the ride we checked out the Memnto Mori shop, but didn’t find anything we hadn't already bought at the 50th for the HM.


Love that shop. Hardly buy anything... but like to look around.
Maybe next time I'll break down and spend some cash there.


franandaj said:


> we mobile ordered a lobster roll from CHH. There was quite a bit of lobster in there! It was tasty.


<sigh> Some day I'll get to CHH and try this. It's only been on my list for over a decade... 


franandaj said:


> Fran wanted a sweet treat so we ordered these Whoopie Pies that were a special item. They were good.


Never had a whoopie pie... or even seen one.


franandaj said:


> When we came out of the restaurant it was raining. I had not put any type of protection on my scooter and the seat cushion got wet. It soaked through my pants and I had a wet butt for the whole rest of the day.


Well... that's not very fun.
What does Liesa call it? IBS? 


franandaj said:


> Our FP for 7DMT was open so we went over to ride it. Fran was even game to give it a try. We got all the way through the queue, but when she tried to get in the car, she couldn't get both her knees in between the lap bar, so she couldn't ride.


That's really too bad. Wish she could've ridden it.


franandaj said:


> we got in what you could call a line for Mickey's Philharmagic. Turns out that was a bad idea.


Why?


franandaj said:


> We were given bread to start with oil and when asked she also brought us some balsamic vinegar.


Oh! I wish I'd thought of that when we went last time.


franandaj said:


> there was just the right amount of other veggies to make us think we were eating healthy even though it was all doused in butter sauce.





franandaj said:


> After dinner we were in search of the 7 Dwarves. If you're curious they are in the tent at the back of the Storybook Circus.


I have no plans of getting that shot, but I did wonder where they were lurking.


franandaj said:


>


Great shot! 


franandaj said:


> This was my bucket list item for the Halloween party, so I was really happy to have achieved that one.


I'm glad you got that one done.


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> I booked FP fornthere for two different days but only because I want to ride ToT and RnRC, but that's kind of enough for me. We may leave after that.



I do that too, except for TOT and SDD. Otherwise... why bother? 



franandaj said:


> I was really happy that she could do that, at least she has an idea what the ride is about.



YES!! But so wish she could ride it. 



franandaj said:


> Turned out it was OK. We were actually dressed pretty much in line with the other guests. I think the signature part was more in line with the Celebrity Chef than the vibe of the restaurant.



Ah, I see. I can understand that part. 



franandaj said:


> I'm not either, but the more I try it, I find if it's good Gin, I tend to like it.



I guess it goes back to a certain Christmas party with some friends... uh.... if you know what I mean. 



franandaj said:


> I just read about one, and have yet to comment. I don't know how you can deal with that!



I have the next batch of photos ready and might get another  update out today. If that doesn't happen it's going to be next week. I'm going to Tucson for the week.



franandaj said:


> I'm not quite sure.  I almost made these, broiled, on NYE, but instead chose to make sticky toffee pudding with the dates instead.



I adore dates, and I like the bacon-wrapped best, but they are so good in just about anything! 



franandaj said:


> This was one of my least favorite dishes, but I can see where there might be some confusion.



Oh I really like them, but I think a mixture of goat AND some maybe hmm, smoked gouda? cotija? something else to cut the goat flavor would be good. 



franandaj said:


> And I'm very happy. Since we plan to play Disney App roulette for our dinner plans next trip, I've been sporadically checking to see what's available when I get up in the morning, which is nearly lunchtime in Florida. Almost always this place still has availability!



OH my, that's quite an adventure!



franandaj said:


> started the painful part of putting stuff back in suitcases.



That IS painful. Yuck!



franandaj said:


> I got my point and shoot camera off the charger and when I turned it on, the screen was completely cracked. I carry it around in my purse, so I wasn't totally surprised. Oh, well. So much for any camera pictures this trip! So off my game.



OH NO!! So, it wouldn't take photos after that? I mean you could still get any photos you'd already taken off, right? 



franandaj said:


> The CM said they made the ride darker, but it was so dark you couldn't see a lot of the stuff in the graveyard scene. Obviously we don’t know where the camera is in this ride!



Yeah, I've noticed that. It does seem darker. 



franandaj said:


> I had not put any type of protection on my scooter and the seat cushion got wet. It soaked through my pants and I had a wet butt for the whole rest of the day.






pkondz said:


> Well... that's not very fun.
> What does Liesa call it? IBS?



He beat me to it!!! IBS!!!! THE WORST!!!! 



franandaj said:


> she couldn't get both her knees in between the lap bar, so she couldn't ride. I had fun, but not as much if we hadn't gone through that drama.



OH no!  Such a bummer. 



franandaj said:


> When we got out it was 3:45, which was supposedly the time for our reservation. Turns out it was actually at 3:30 but they were quite happy to seat us immediately and take our money for dinner.



I'm sure they were. Although, we tried walking up years ago and they def weren't taking them. I think if you DO have an ADR, they are a lot more flexible with times.



franandaj said:


> and there was just the right amount of other veggies to make us think we were eating healthy even though it was all doused in butter sauce.



 



franandaj said:


> We waited a little over an hour until we actually met with the Dwarves. They came out at 6:15 and they had to do a couple shift changes before we got to the front of the line.



That's about how long Kari and  waited in 2016. Worth it as that too was my one bucket list item for that year. 



franandaj said:


> This was my bucket list item for the Halloween party, so I was really happy to have achieved that one.



YAY!!


----------



## franandaj

DnA2010 said:


> Well that's clever..you weren't totally off your game!



Nah, just lazy.  It didn't end up working anyways.



DnA2010 said:


> I wouldn't put this in the "off your game" boat- I mean if it's usually in your bag, things happen



True.



DnA2010 said:


> Sounds like it was off it's game!



Yeah, I hate that washer/dryer!



DnA2010 said:


> That sounds crazy- where do they expect you to pull a wheelchair from?



They had them over in the area where they were pointing us to.



DnA2010 said:


> Very clear picture!



I just wonder where they take it. There isn't a flash that I know of.



DnA2010 said:


> Well that's a bummer!







DnA2010 said:


> That's Disney for ya



Of course they'll take our money!



DnA2010 said:


> Just oil hey? I'd be asking for some balsamic too



We learned that at Via Napoli.  I think for some reason they make you ask for the Balsamic at all the Italian restaurants.



DnA2010 said:


> I like mine all chopped up and mixed with the dressing - do you even get enough dressing this way??



I know that's what both of us did.  I think we made it work.



DnA2010 said:


> Those do look gooood!



I'm not a huge cannoli fan, but these were just right for me.  A little bit of sweet to hit the spot.



DnA2010 said:


> Cute set they have too, I like all the jewels etc



It's pretty much what is inside the mine part of the ride.  But it is cute.


----------



## pkondz

Steppesister said:


> He beat me to it!!! IBS!!!! THE WORST!!!!
> 
> OH no!  Such a bummer.


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> I think if I write another one, I'm going to write all the updates and post them all then start deleting them one by one.



That doesn't sound like fun!



pkondz said:


> Ah ha!!! So totally superfluous! I knew it!!!



Actually, one time I want to ride it with five other people who agree not to press any buttons at all or operate the pilots control and just see how our ride turns out.



pkondz said:


> And this after giving me heck for having someone point it out for me!!



Well, at least it was someone in our party! 



pkondz said:


> Huh! I hadn't thought of that. Hmmmm...



Makes for a nice part of a meal at the Hollywood Bowl.



pkondz said:


> Magic elixir...



You know it!



pkondz said:


> Yuck.



Well its gotta happen sometime, and I hate it to be the last day.



pkondz said:


> Oh, no! That sucks.



Yeah we looked at replacements on Amazon, but theynwere a couple hundred bucks! I'd rather shop around and check Costco.



pkondz said:


> Whoa. You guys are serious about your Disney. "1:00 or it's over!"



You bet!



pkondz said:


> Really? Didn't expect that.



Neither did we!



pkondz said:


> Wonder why they made it darker? I wonder if it's weather and/or time of day dependent?



I think it was an overall change in the ride, not just something to turn on and off.



pkondz said:


> Love that shop. Hardly buy anything... but like to look around.
> Maybe next time I'll break down and spend some cash there.



I'm really surprised we didn't. Then again we stayed overnight at the VGC on the actual anniversary at DL, and ended up with a ton of merch from that day/night.



pkondz said:


> <sigh> Some day I'll get to CHH and try this. It's only been on my list for over a decade...



I think it's the best QS place in MK. We usually end up there if we dont have an ADR.



pkondz said:


> Never had a whoopie pie... or even seen one.



*That* is going on "the list".  Do they not have them in Canada? I've mostly had them at Disney, but they're just "sandwiches" made with soft baked cookies and filled with custard, marshmallow, or some other creamy filling. 



pkondz said:


> Well... that's not very fun.
> What does Liesa call it? IBS?



Yup and you beat her to it!



pkondz said:


> That's really too bad. Wish she could've ridden it.



Me too.  



pkondz said:


> Why?



Because we were super late to our reservation. 



pkondz said:


> Oh! I wish I'd thought of that when we went last time.



I don't know why Disney makes you ask for the balsamic. At Via Napoli too.



pkondz said:


> I have no plans of getting that shot, but I did wonder where they were lurking.



We spent a good 1/2 hour to 45 minutes wasting time looking for them.



pkondz said:


> Great shot!
> I'm glad you got that one done.



Me too!   I'm glad that I made Fran aware of what I wanted to accomplish at the party. It made it one of the most enjoyable ones since I came away with so many tangible memories!

The candy didnt hurt either.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> That doesn't sound like fun!





franandaj said:


> Actually, one time I want to ride it with five other people who agree not to press any buttons at all or operate the pilots control and just see how our ride turns out.


Good idea! Thinking... it won't make a difference.


franandaj said:


> Well, at least it was someone in our party!


Well, me too! Kari pointed it out. We were a party of two. 


franandaj said:


> Yeah we looked at replacements on Amazon, but theynwere a couple hundred bucks! I'd rather shop around and check Costco.


I'm sure you'll find something. 


franandaj said:


> I think it was an overall change in the ride, not just something to turn on and off.


Oh! Hadn't heard anything about it.


franandaj said:


> I think it's the best QS place in MK. We usually end up there if we dont have an ADR.


I keep hearing that... and have yet to go.


franandaj said:


> *That* is going on "the list". Do they not have them in Canada? I've mostly had them at Disney, but they're just "sandwiches" made with soft baked cookies and filled with custard, marshmallow, or some other creamy filling.


Maybe we don't?  


franandaj said:


> Because we were super late to our reservation.


Ah.


----------



## franandaj

Steppesister said:


> I do that too, except for TOT and SDD. Otherwise... why bother?



I think this trip will be very food and relaxing focused with just a few of our favorite rides. We get to ride RotR this weekend so we don't have hurry for that one.



Steppesister said:


> YES!! But so wish she could ride it.



Me too, but it would it would definitely make her sick.



Steppesister said:


> Ah, I see. I can understand that part.



The place had a pretty casual vibe even though it was a signature. 



Steppesister said:


> I guess it goes back to a certain Christmas party with some friends... uh.... if you know what I mean.



Mine goes back to a certain sleepover in HS.....



Steppesister said:


> I have the next batch of photos ready and might get another update out today. If that doesn't happen it's going to be next week. I'm going to Tucson for the week.



I saw you were on your way to Tucson, staying with friends?



Steppesister said:


> I adore dates, and I like the bacon-wrapped best, but they are so good in just about anything!



I think they might be good in something savory. I may look for an interesting recipe to test my comfort zone.



Steppesister said:


> Oh I really like them, but I think a mixture of goat AND some maybe hmm, smoked gouda? cotija? something else to cut the goat flavor would be good.



In the ones we had they needed more cheese. Too much smoky pepper flavor.



Steppesister said:


> OH my, that's quite an adventure!



Well we but the bullet and made two more ADRs. We decided we want to try the new Beaches and Cream and since we want to go to Jaleo, we booked that for the Saturday of our trip. That way we are not left with nothing on a busy Saturday. 



Steppesister said:


> That IS painful. Yuck!



I know, and so soon into the trip. We barely got there!



Steppesister said:


> OH NO!! So, it wouldn't take photos after that? I mean you could still get any photos you'd already taken off, right?



Actually I just assumed it would take photos, but it seems that it still does. I've just gotten so used to using the phone. I'll be bringing the big camera on the next trip. I better get my lens looked at soon.



Steppesister said:


> Yeah, I've noticed that. It does seem darker.



Doesn't make much sense to me.



Steppesister said:


> He beat me to it!!! IBS!!!! THE WORST!!!!



  Very uncomfortable!



Steppesister said:


> OH no!  Such a bummer.



 



Steppesister said:


> I'm sure they were. Although, we tried walking up years ago and they def weren't taking them. I think if you DO have an ADR, they are a lot more flexible with times.



That's good to know, though we are normally on time. I should check the app better.



Steppesister said:


> That's about how long Kari and waited in 2016. Worth it as that too was my one bucket list item for that year.



Such a fun picture!



Steppesister said:


> YAY!!


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Good idea! Thinking... it won't make a difference.



Well now I'm wondering. Since I know that you can get a second container of Coaxium, maybe a third, I wonder if participation does improve the experience. 



pkondz said:


> Well, me too! Kari pointed it out. We were a party of two.



Well you made it sound like it was a random person who pointed it out to you, not a friend.   Especially someone I know and a friend!



pkondz said:


> I'm sure you'll find something.



Yeah, we need to go to Costco. I'm down to only 4lbs of butter in my fridge.



pkondz said:


> Oh! Hadn't heard anything about it.



If we hadn't been trying to crash the back entrance the CM wouldn't have told us about it.



pkondz said:


> I keep hearing that... and have yet to go.



Well you need to. Their clam chowder isn't bad. It's not as thick as I like, but it hits the spot on a cool day. So you need to go in winter.



pkondz said:


> Maybe we don't?



Well I googled them, and it appears they are not commercially produced. I got mostly recipes or specialty shops that would ship them to you. I mostly have had them at Disney. The most memorable being the Maple Bacon Whoopie Pie. However, I think I've seen them in bakeries before. I never paid attention to them until I had the Maple Bacon one. Now if I see them I'll get them!


----------



## franandaj

We left off with getting our pictures taken with the Seven Dwarves, and I wanted to get my fill of special shots this evening. By this time it was 7PM and we decided to hit a few candy lines. After the first one we stopped to see Goofy in his pirate outfit. 









We decided not to meet any other ordinary characters during the evening since we can meet most of them at home. So we went on to another candy line. While in the line we noticed an interesting photo shoot and the candy line spit us out near it, so we got in line. You held the mirror from Snow White while the photographer took the picture. I’m not sure how to upload that result, but it was a cool video, where the Evil Queen makes fire in the mirror and your face ends up in the mirror.  The pictures weren’t that good, so I’m not going to show them by themselves.

We hit the candy trail in Mickey's Philharmagic and that was a double score! You got candy on the way in and on the way out!

They were doing a magic shot at HM so we went over there for that one, but first they put you through this cool regular shot.












Then you got to do the magic shot.





We wanted to go to Adventureland to do more candy trails while the first parade was going on, and on our way we stumbled upon these next three photo ops. I was pretty happy with our score on photos by this point!













And the grave diggers were there too!













On our way to find some more food, we stumbled upon one last photo op.









And we scored two more candy stops. Not a lot of restaurants were open. We checked the Golden Oak Outpost and they were serving chicken nuggets and several sweet treats. We aren’t fans of chicken nuggets, and were looking for more of a protein based snack instead of the sweet treats. We saw an open door which turned out to be Pecos Bill's, and we opted for the beef nachos. We loaded up on the toppings bar and found a table.









It worked out to be a good snack but at 9:50 we realized that we needed to hit it if we were going to find a spot for the 10:15 fireworks. Fran loaded up what was left of the nachos with some toppings and took it with a fork togo.

As we were leaving the restaurant I got a call from the conductor of the band. He says, " You guys are on your way, right?"

I replied, "We're in bleeping Florida."

"OK, I knew that…." Then he goes on to ask us about a piece of music, we're the librarians for the band and make sure everyone has the right music at rehearsals. Just two weeks ago we took measures to ensure all the music was accounted for and there were plenty of all the parts.  It turns out that we must have gremlins in our band who eat their parts and music disappears without explanation on a regular basis.

But my question is, when we told you (the conductor) last Tuesday that we wouldn't be at band, why are you waiting until an hour before rehearsal to address this situation? Perhaps you should have asked us that evening or even during the extra Thursday rehearsal that we went out of our way to attend, (even though we didn't have the time in our schedule.) We ended the call assuring him that all the parts were in the box of music in the storage room at the rehearsal site.

We headed to the disabled viewing area and they still had plenty of room even though we couldn't have a front row seat. Who needs that? This castle is so freakin' gargantuan that the fireworks are so high up, someone would have to be a giant to block your view.





I also turned off the ringer on my phone so I could enjoy the show without interruptions.

We loved the show! It was so neat how the projections worked nicely with the fireworks themselves.









After the show I had three missed calls, a voice mail and four text messages. Rather than stay for the second parade like we had planned, she decided that it would be better in her interests to go back to the room and take care of his disaster. Seems the solo violin part for one of the pieces we were playing wasn't in the folder. Since it was digitally distributed Fran had the part on her computer in the room. 

So we headed out of the park. But you all know what it's like leaving MK after the fireworks…

We struggled with the crowds on main street cause everyone else and their brother were leaving too. Then when we got to the bus stop for the Y&BC, there was a line three columns deep. The first bus filled up with passengers walking on foot and it was jam packed. When the queue had moved up, we were right at the point where they pull the scooters out of the line and the attendant gestured us into place. Well it was 18 minutes before the next bus arrived.  I had plenty of time to catch up on these notes! And it took 37 minutes until we were off the bus and on our way to the room.  Here was our candy haul.





When we got back she dealt with his crisis. Luckily 11:44 here is only 8:44 back home and rehearsal ends at 9:30, so hopefully he didn't lose his temper and cause more members to quit like 10 days before.

it didn't bother me that we missed the parade. That wasn't on my list, and it was nearly midnight when we got back to the room. I prefer slightly earlier nights.

I believe I restarted the laundry in the dryer before I took a bath again and fell right asleep once I got into bed. We have been pushing very long days!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Well now I'm wondering. Since I know that you can get a second container of Coaxium, maybe a third, I wonder if participation does improve the experience.


I wouldn't know. I pretty much feel like I've never ridden it before.


franandaj said:


> Well you made it sound like it was a random person who pointed it out to you, not a friend.  Especially someone I know and a friend!


Now you know. 


franandaj said:


> Yeah, we need to go to Costco. I'm down to only 4lbs of butter in my fridge.


Heavens forbid!!


franandaj said:


> Well you need to. Their clam chowder isn't bad. It's not as thick as I like, but it hits the spot on a cool day. So you need to go in winter.


Okay, I'll keep that in mind. 


franandaj said:


> Well I googled them, and it appears they are not commercially produced. I got mostly recipes or specialty shops that would ship them to you. I mostly have had them at Disney. The most memorable being the Maple Bacon Whoopie Pie. However, I think I've seen them in bakeries before. I never paid attention to them until I had the Maple Bacon one. Now if I see them I'll get them!


Maybe I'll have to look, next time I'm at Disney?

going back up to read the update...


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> After the first one we stopped to see Goofy in his pirate outfit.


Just wanted to mention that I love your shirts. 


franandaj said:


> We decided not to meet any other ordinary characters during the evening since we can meet most of them at home.


Makes sense. And... that's what the parties are for (well, in part, anyways.)


franandaj said:


> You held the mirror from Snow White while the photographer took the picture. I’m not sure how to upload that result, but it was a cool video, where the Evil Queen makes fire in the mirror and your face ends up in the mirror.


Huh! Cool.


franandaj said:


> Then you got to do the magic shot.


Different ghost from years earlier.


franandaj said:


> I was pretty happy with our score on photos by this point!


Ya done good!


franandaj said:


>





franandaj said:


> And the grave diggers were there too!


They're the best. 


franandaj said:


>


Was Fran checking for sparks?


franandaj said:


> We aren’t fans of chicken nuggets


I am... sort of.
About once every... 3-5 years, I get a craving. I get some... I eat them... I'm okay for another 3-5 years.


franandaj said:


>


Wow! Not kidding you loaded up!


franandaj said:


> Fran loaded up what was left of the nachos with some toppings and took it with a fork togo.


Nice! Snack on the run.


franandaj said:


> As we were leaving the restaurant I got a call from the conductor of the band. He says, " You guys are on your way, right?"
> 
> I replied, "We're in bleeping Florida."
> 
> "OK, I knew that…." Then he goes on to ask us about a piece of music, we're the librarians for the band and make sure everyone has the right music at rehearsals. Just two weeks ago we took measures to ensure all the music was accounted for and there were plenty of all the parts. It turns out that we must have gremlins in our band who eat their parts and music disappears without explanation on a regular basis.
> 
> But my question is, when we told you (the conductor) last Tuesday that we wouldn't be at band, why are you waiting until an hour before rehearsal to address this situation? Perhaps you should have asked us that evening or even during the extra Thursday rehearsal that we went out of our way to attend, (even though we didn't have the time in our schedule.)


Oh, come on!  Ridiculous.


franandaj said:


> We headed to the disabled viewing area


Sorry the area was disabled. Hopefully they'll fix it soon.





franandaj said:


> someone would have to be a giant to block your view.


No. Just a dad with his kid on his shoulders standing right in front of you. Been there.


franandaj said:


> I also turned off the ringer on my phone so I could enjoy the show without interruptions.


Smart.


franandaj said:


> After the show I had three missed calls, a voice mail and four text messages.





franandaj said:


> Then when we got to the bus stop for the Y&BC, there was a line three columns deep.


Ouch... but... after fireworks.


franandaj said:


> Well it was 18 minutes before the next bus arrived.


Well, of course! How could _anyone_ predict that there'd be a big crowd at that time of night!!!


 


franandaj said:


> Here was our candy haul.


Not too shabby. 


franandaj said:


> hopefully he didn't lose his temper and cause more members to quit like 10 days before.


I'm sorry... what????


franandaj said:


> I took a bath again and fell right asleep once I got into bed. We have been pushing very long days!


Awww... poor Alison. All tuckered out.


----------



## DnA2010

Sweet another update while I'm at work = easy to update!!




franandaj said:


>



Nice one, you two are very "Halloween'ed"! 


franandaj said:


> I’m not sure how to upload that result, but it was a cool video, where the Evil Queen makes fire in the mirror and your face ends up in the mirror.



That sounds very cool!



franandaj said:


>



To me, Fran's like "heyyyy!" you're like "oh sh*t!!" in this one!



franandaj said:


> I was pretty happy with our score on photos by this point!



you got lots!!



franandaj said:


>



Another Fran "Hey there   "



franandaj said:


>



Fran looks like she's planning something with him  



franandaj said:


>



The fellow on the left looks like he's up to no good, and you two look like you are planning something with the guy on the right!



franandaj said:


>



Nom nom nom, I like your use of the resources here



franandaj said:


> I got a call from the conductor of the band. He says, " You guys are on your way, right?"
> 
> I replied, "We're in bleeping Florida."



:banghead:



franandaj said:


> This castle is so freakin' gargantuan



I remember thinking that when I first saw it- "holy cr*p that's a big castle!"



franandaj said:


> Luckily 11:44 here is only 8:44 back home and rehearsal ends at 9:30, so hopefully he didn't lose his temper and cause more members to quit like 10 days before.


This guy seems like he needs to stop drinking the crazy-train cool aid.


I'm like so on these updates...I needed a brain break after pretty much working solid for the last 10 hours at work....


----------



## rndmr2

Was getting caught up on various TR's yesterday and saw you had started this one so I have been reading and am now caught up. I was at Disneyland Paris in November and am in the midst of doing a TR for it (Link in Sig if you are interested)

 I have been wanting to go to the Halloween party for a while now, I LOVE Disney at Halloween time!  I love the decorations almost more than the Christmas ones. My Faves are the Mickey pumpkins and Jack-O-Lanterns. SO cute. Great that you got so many special pictures. I would Love to see all 7 Dwarves

We are going to DLR in September, can't wait. 

Looking forward to the rest of the TR


----------



## Mom2m&k

Loving another one of your awesome trip reports!


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Just wanted to mention that I love your shirts.



Thanks! We thought about costumes, but it just seemed to hot to be a puppy, and it was yet another thing to deal with before we left so we just went with "seasonal" shirts.



pkondz said:


> Makes sense. And... that's what the parties are for (well, in part, anyways.)



Exactly!



pkondz said:


> Different ghost from years earlier.



Makes people want to go back.



pkondz said:


> Ya done good!







pkondz said:


> They're the best.



Quite Dead-pan.



pkondz said:


> Was Fran checking for sparks?



I asked her and she didn't remember. I think she wanted to know how sharp the tip was.  



pkondz said:


> I am... sort of.
> About once every... 3-5 years, I get a craving. I get some... I eat them... I'm okay for another 3-5 years.



I probably eat them more often than that, but only because I'm sick of burgers, and all we have time to eat is drive through food.



pkondz said:


> Wow! Not kidding you loaded up!



We don't mess around when it comes to nachos!



pkondz said:


> Nice! Snack on the run.



But a tad bit messy.



pkondz said:


> Oh, come on!  Ridiculous.



He can be a real piece of work.



pkondz said:


> Sorry the area was disabled. Hopefully they'll fix it soon.



I think it's a permanent disability.



pkondz said:


> No. Just a dad with his kid on his shoulders standing right in front of you. Been there.



But since our area was full of scooters there weren't any able bodied people to do that.



pkondz said:


> Ouch... but... after fireworks.



Yeah we knew it would be bad.



pkondz said:


> Well, of course! How could _anyone_ predict that there'd be a big crowd at that time of night!!!



They should have had busses waiting in the ready to pick up us weary travelers!



pkondz said:


> Not too shabby.



Took us a few weeks to eat it all!



pkondz said:


> I'm sorry... what????



Yeah he can be a real jerk. There was a Saturday rehearsal a couple weeks before.  Fran and I are the librarians and we were running late. Several people didn't have their music for the piece he wanted to rehearse, and he went off on a shouting rant. It was so bad that one French Horn player packed up her instrument and left. She said she would do the next concert and was done. However she was at the holiday party, so I think they were able to work it out. But yeah. Bad temper not good for volunteer organization. 



pkondz said:


> Awww... poor Alison. All tuckered out.



You seem to say that a lot about me. I guess it happens at home too.


----------



## franandaj

DnA2010 said:


> Sweet another update while I'm at work = easy to update!!



Well glad I could accommodate you. I may (or may not) have another for you at work tomorrow. Actually Fran has an iron infusion in the afternoon so I'll be home alone and can post an update without scrutiny! 



DnA2010 said:


> Nice one, you two are very "Halloween'ed"!



Thanks! We wanted to be "in the spirit" without having to do too much work! 



DnA2010 said:


> That sounds very cool!







DnA2010 said:


> To me, Fran's like "heyyyy!" you're like "oh sh*t!!" in this one!







DnA2010 said:


> you got lots!!



We did. I was pleased.



DnA2010 said:


> Another Fran "Hey there  "







DnA2010 said:


> Fran looks like she's planning something with him



I know, huh.



DnA2010 said:


> The fellow on the left looks like he's up to no good, and you two look like you are planning something with the guy on the right!



I couldn't get her to look at the camera. She was too busy plotting stuff.



DnA2010 said:


> Nom nom nom, I like your use of the resources here



Yeah, we may be back to this place. The burgers would be good with all the extra stuff too!



DnA2010 said:


> :banghead:







DnA2010 said:


> I remember thinking that when I first saw it- "holy cr*p that's a big castle



Yeah, I like ours just fine.



DnA2010 said:


> This guy seems like he needs to stop drinking the crazy-train cool aid.



I totally laughed at this! He really does. I get that he's passionate about stuff, but he also needs to realize that while folks are willing to put in work, they don't want to be chastised. 



DnA2010 said:


> I'm like so on these updates...I needed a brain break after pretty much working solid for the last 10 hours at work....



Ugh 10 hours at work. That's brutal!


----------



## franandaj

rndmr2 said:


> Was getting caught up on various TR's yesterday and saw you had started this one so I have been reading and am now caught up. I was at Disneyland Paris in November and am in the midst of doing a TR for it (Link in Sig if you are interested)



I will have to check it out.  Tomorrow afternoon when Fran is not looking over my shoulder!  



rndmr2 said:


> I have been wanting to go to the Halloween party for a while now, I LOVE Disney at Halloween time! I love the decorations almost more than the Christmas ones. My Faves are the Mickey pumpkins and Jack-O-Lanterns. SO cute. Great that you got so many special pictures. I would Love to see all 7 Dwarves



The Dwarves were my bucket list.  I was happy to get pictures, the candy was a bonus and really happy to see the fireworks. I saw the parade in 2013 and while it was cool.  It wasn't a high priority for me.



rndmr2 said:


> We are going to DLR in September, can't wait.



You must send me your details and we can meet up at least for one day.  I should probably be here!



rndmr2 said:


> Looking forward to the rest of the TR



There isn't much left.  Unfortunately.



Mom2m&k said:


> Loving another one of your awesome trip reports!





Glad to hear it!


----------



## franandaj

Day 5


I don't know what time I actually woke up, but at 9:10 I decided it was time to start moving and getting dressed. First I checked the laundry and it still wasn't dry, at least Fran's pair of shorts were still damp. So I ran them again. 

I finished packing up a second suitcase, remember there was one we didn't have to open for this portion of the trip? The suitcase I was packing had all the stuff we wouldn't need on the last part of the trip. Souvenirs and mugs and such on one side. The other side of the second suitcase had all the clean Disney clothes that I wouldn't need at the conference.

The last suitcase would get everything else like bathroom bags, and other stuff that we would need overnight and the next morning.

Fran had toast with Sunny cheese, yogurt, and V8 for her breakfast while I had Honey Nut Cheerios, yogurt, V8 and coffee for my breakfast.





The day before we had thrown our entire plan for today out the window. Since I got to ride SDD on the VIP tour, and we now know that Fran can't ride it, I canceled our DHS FP and switched them to Epcot (which I had canceled our FP for Monday). We had a 1PM Spaceship Earth FP so we decided to hit some food booths on our way there. It was just before noon when we left the room. The first place we stopped was Ireland.









We had some sausages, which were very tasty!





Molten chocolate cake was my favorite back when, but either my palate has changed or the recipe has. It's still really tasty, but that berry waffle edged past this as my favorite sweet treat in the past few years.





And honey Meade wine





All delicious.

Then on to Canada, but first I have to relate a story from earlier in the trip. So remember a couple days ago we were rushing to get to Hollywood studios and we had missed two different busses and were almost too late to meet up with our tour friends? Well I forgot to mention this odd interaction we had at security. We had been at the F&W Festival the night before that day. In fact that was when we had the Berry Waffle, and of course you need a knife to cut the waffle. Well being the environmentally conscious person that she is, Fran saves her cutlery between kiosks. We usually just wipe off the utensils, put them in our baskets and save them for the next booth. This is how we've done kiosks for many years.

So back to the next day when we are rushing to meet up with our tour group. We're going through security at DHS and the security guy takes a look in her basket. He sees the plastic knife and says, "Ma'am I'm going to have to confiscate this knife." This is the plastic knife that can't even cut a caramel apple!

"But this came from inside the park!" She says.

"I can't let you take it in there."

"You do realize I can go directly to a Quick Service restaurant as soon as I get inside and get another one."

"I do. But i can't let you take this into the park."

It's a good thing she didn't have a special affinity for that knife! She was like Elsa and let it go, but it was an odd occurrence. Which made me chuckle when I saw this sign.





I bet they didn't have that same sign on the knives! 


OK bizarre event rant over, back to Canada.









for Filet Mignon with mushrooms





Beer Cheese Soup, today it had a little kick to it. Someone must have been heavy on the Tabasco!

And Ice Wine.





Now you may be thinking "haven't I seen you visit these same booths in oast F&W trips?" Or not. Well we weren't here to try new and different things. We were here to eat stuff that we like. And I like that Cheese Soup so much it's going to be on the menu in January.  Even if we will be eating it on our trip in February!


Then we visited Australia 









I really wanted the lamb chop. But sadly I was also getting full.





I didn't initially want the Pavlova, but Fran ordered it and I was pleasantly surprised. Normally I'm not a big fan of it.





And a wine flight. The Shiraz was lovely with the lamb!





Then we went to our FP at Spaceship Earth. Our time machine took us from the Dawn of time to the future.

























Fran went to mouse Gears while I rode Mission Space Orange Team. I parked the scooter outside the exit. As I walked to the ride I felt, drip, drip, plop. I walked back to the scooter, got the ponchos out of the basket and covered the tiller with one, and the seat cushion with the other. The ride was fun as always. When I came out, there were a ton of people by the exit to the dump shop not wanting to go outside because you guessed it, rain. I was glad to have gone back to cover the scooter.

I had no cell service inside the show building but as i came out my phone started exploding with text messages. While I was on the ride, Fran had sent me no less than 35 pictures via text. I think some were duplicates, but there were shirts, purses, jewelry, way too much to process on the phone. I just texted her that I would meet her in the store.

In the end all I bought was a potholder set. One was for the Owner's Locker (since the room didn't have one) and the other went in the suitcase.

*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*


By this time we were starting to get hungry again. I wanted something from Flavors from Fire, however, on the way there we stopped at Coastal Eats first. 









We got one of each food item they had. I couldn't eat the Crab Cake, it tasted fishy to me. 





The Baked Shrimp and Scallop Scampi Dip was delicious! I loved that one.





The fish on the tostada was sort of dry, but Fran liked it a lot.





We also go a glass of the Pinot Gris. It was rather tasty.





Since the active eats booth was right in the same area we didn't have to give up our table. 









Fran went over to the booth to get the mac n Cheese and Chenin Blanc, but when she came back she had mac n cheese and a piece of salmon, but no wine. Evidently the gal at the cash register heard salmon, not chenin blanc. I went back for the wine while Fran ate the salmon. We were lucky she likes salmon.





The Mac and cheese was pretty good.





As was the Chenin Blanc





Then we finally made it to the booth that I wanted to hit most of the day, Flavors From Fire.









We got the burger. It was good but not super yummy good.





The skirt steak was good, but we forgot to ask for it without chimichurri or cilantro so I gave those pieces to Fran. The part I ate was good.  Then again I love skirt steak.





The corned beef thing was just waaaaay too much. It was good and I liked it, but just too much food for us to finish, especially after what we had already eaten. 





Next we went to the Epcot preview center. It was really cool. It was very similar to the Blue Sky Cellar in CA. It gives you hints of what was coming in a very cool projection combined with audio and sensory applications.

Fran wanted to go buy some merchandise and since they didn't have a festival center this year we went to the Port of Entry which was functioning as a merchandising location for the Festival. I had consulted with her on all the merchandise that I wanted so for me it was kind of boring to follow her around the shop. I told her I would wait by the door until she was ready to leave. While I was waiting, the rain started to come down like gangbusters.  As I sat there a few feet away from the door, idiots kept walking up to the door or going in and out and kept the door open constantly. It never closed, so the cold air and rain kept creeping it's way into the shop.

I finally found Fran at the register near a door that wasn't staying open constantly due to idiots and we checked out. She had all the goods shipped home rather than carry them. Once our purchases were complete we ventured outside. It had stopped pouring, although there were still a few droplets here and there. Not enough to don our ponchos, but enough to cement my decision to go back to the room. We saw the booth simmering sips and decided to stop there.









Fran got the shimmering strawberry soft serve and enjoyed it.





I got the verve clicquot Brut Rose Champagne, and it was very nice.





On the way out we decided that we might as well get one of these on the way out. We had noticed it on the way in, but didn't think it was the time for alcoholic beverages that weren't wine, but since we were on our way back to the room, why not?









She also got a donut.





The drink was quite good! But we hadn't finished it when we got to the exit, so we kinda had to chug the last third of the drink before we could leave Epcot.

We got back to the room, and I don't remember what Fran did. She probably took a nap. I went to work on packing up the last of our laundry. I do remember that I took off the pants that I was wearing and threw them in the washer with what we had left to wash. I put it on the dry cycle and it took too long so I ended up just letting the pants air dry. I always let the shirts hang dry. Then I did the whites (mostly underwear). Somewhere in there I took a bath put most everything into the suitcases and the undies still were not dry. I think I was texting with Jenny and Jill who told me to just hang them dry and go to bed. I had already made that call.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

franandaj said:


> You held the mirror from Snow White while the photographer took the picture. I’m not sure how to upload that result, but it was a cool video, where the Evil Queen makes fire in the mirror and your face ends up in the mirror.



Hey, that sounds pretty cool.



franandaj said:


>



That's fun.  I think I like this pose more than the magic shot, actually.



franandaj said:


> As we were leaving the restaurant I got a call from the conductor of the band. He says, " You guys are on your way, right?"
> 
> I replied, "We're in bleeping Florida."



  



franandaj said:


> But my question is, when we told you (the conductor) last Tuesday that we wouldn't be at band, why are you waiting until an hour before rehearsal to address this situation?



Failure to plan on your part does not constitute an emergency on my part.



franandaj said:


> We headed to the disabled viewing area and they still had plenty of room even though we couldn't have a front row seat. Who needs that? This castle is so freakin' gargantuan that the fireworks are so high up, someone would have to be a giant to block your view.



Until somebody stands right in front of you with a kid on their shoulders...



franandaj said:


> Seems the solo violin part for one of the pieces we were playing wasn't in the folder. Since it was digitally distributed Fran had the part on her computer in the room.



Failure to plan, etc, etc.  Good thing they felt comfortable interrupting your vacation!



franandaj said:


> So we headed out of the park. But you all know what it's like leaving MK after the fireworks…



Sigh...unfortunately, I do.



franandaj said:


> Molten chocolate cake was my favorite back when, but either my palate has changed or the recipe has. It's still really tasty, but that berry waffle edged past this as my favorite sweet treat in the past few years.



Huh.  It sure looks good.



franandaj said:


> So back to the next day when we are rushing to meet up with our tour group. We're going through security at DHS and the security guy takes a look in her basket. He sees the plastic knife and says, "Ma'am I'm going to have to confiscate this knife." This is the plastic knife that can't even cut a caramel apple!



 What are you going to do, spread him to death?



franandaj said:


> I bet they didn't have that same sign on the knives!



Wow.  Gotta love bureaucracy.



franandaj said:


> Beer Cheese Soup, today it had a little kick to it. Someone must have been heavy on the Tabasco!



Mmmm...love that stuff.



franandaj said:


> I was glad to have gone back to cover the scooter.



Who says you're off your game?  That's a veteran move!



franandaj said:


> I couldn't eat the Crab Cake, it tasted fishy to me.



I see what you did there.



franandaj said:


> Next we went to the Epcot preview center. It was really cool. It was very similar to the Blue Sky Cellar in CA. It gives you hints of what was coming in a very cool projection combined with audio and sensory applications.



That does sound pretty cool.



franandaj said:


> The drink was quite good! But we hadn't finished it when we got to the exit, so we kinda had to chug the last third of the drink before we could leave Epcot.
> 
> We got back to the room, and I don't remember what Fran did.



Probably because you had to chug...oh, never mind.


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> I think this trip will be very food and relaxing focused with just a few of our favorite rides. We get to ride RotR this weekend so we don't have hurry for that one.



Lucky you!!



franandaj said:


> Me too, but it would it would definitely make her sick.



And NO ride is worth that! 



franandaj said:


> Mine goes back to a certain sleepover in HS.....



Oh dear.... very relatable. 



franandaj said:


> I saw you were on your way to Tucson, staying with friends?



I did/was!! I had an incredible time  and can't wait to see my photos!!



franandaj said:


> I think they might be good in something savory. I may look for an interesting recipe to test my comfort zone.



I think so too, but don't know of very many  recipes using them that way. 



franandaj said:


> In the ones we had they needed more cheese. Too much smoky pepper flavor.




Yeah, yuck. A little smoky pepper flavor goes a LOOOOOOOOOOOONG way.  



franandaj said:


> Actually I just assumed it would take photos, but it seems that it still does. I've just gotten so used to using the phone. I'll be bringing the big camera on the next trip. I better get my lens looked at soon.



Which reminds me, before my cruise next Sept. I need to either A) get my sensor cleaned or B)  buy a new body altogether. 



franandaj said:


>


I think Fran hasn't gotten them memo yet! LOL!




franandaj said:


> It worked out to be a good snack but at 9:50 we realized that we needed to hit it if we were going to find a spot for the 10:15 fireworks. Fran loaded up what was left of the nachos with some toppings and took it with a fork togo.



Good execution of a good plan!



franandaj said:


> It turns out that we must have gremlins in our band who eat their parts and music disappears without explanation on a regular basis.



This is true for EVERY band on the planet.



franandaj said:


> But my question is, when we told you (the conductor) last Tuesday that we wouldn't be at band, why are you waiting until an hour before rehearsal to address this situation? Perhaps you should have asked us that evening or even during the extra Thursday rehearsal that we went out of our way to attend, (even though we didn't have the time in our schedule.) We ended the call assuring him that all the parts were in the box of music in the storage room at the rehearsal site.



"Your lack of planning doesn't make this my emergency. " comes to mind. 



franandaj said:


> This castle is so freakin' gargantuan that the fireworks are so high up, someone would have to be a giant to block your view.



And there always IS one. At least for me. 



franandaj said:


> Rather than stay for the second parade like we had planned, she decided that it would be better in her interests to go back to the room and take care of his disaster.



"Not my problem" comes to mind. 



franandaj said:


> so hopefully he didn't lose his temper and cause more members to quit like 10 days before.



This is just so... bizarre. 



franandaj said:


> It's a good thing she didn't have a special affinity for that knife! She was like Elsa and let it go, but it was an odd occurrence. Which made me chuckle when I saw this sign.





What a joke. Same ridiculous lack of common sense that's so pervasive these days. 



franandaj said:


> In the end all I bought was a potholder set.



Impressive restraint!



franandaj said:


> We got one of each food item they had. I couldn't eat the Crab Cake, it tasted fishy to me.



Yeah, it wasn't my cup of tea. 


franandaj said:


> The Baked Shrimp and Scallop Scampi Dip was delicious! I loved that on



After the Mac n Cheese, my favey!



franandaj said:


> The Mac and cheese was pretty good.



As always!!



franandaj said:


> The corned beef thing was just waaaaay too much. It was good and I liked it, but just too much food for us to finish, especially after what we had already eaten.



I had that a few years back and adored it! But yes, big!



franandaj said:


> Then I did the whites (mostly underwear).


I'm glad someone remembers theirs!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Thanks! We thought about costumes, but it just seemed to hot to be a puppy, and it was yet another thing to deal with before we left so we just went with "seasonal" shirts.


I dress up, but... I also _totally_ understand why you wouldn't... or even wouldn't want to.


franandaj said:


> Makes people want to go back.


True


franandaj said:


> Quite Dead-pan.


I see what you did there.


franandaj said:


> I probably eat them more often than that, but only because I'm sick of burgers, and all we have time to eat is drive through food.


Sure. That's why it's called fast food.


franandaj said:


> We don't mess around when it comes to nachos!


 I believe you!


franandaj said:


> But since our area was full of scooters there weren't any able bodied people to do that.


I wouldn't put it past someone to somehow figure out how.


franandaj said:


> They should have had busses waiting in the ready to pick up us weary travelers!


Seriously... yes they should. And I really don't understand why they don't. I guess there are reasons, but...


franandaj said:


> Yeah he can be a real jerk. There was a Saturday rehearsal a couple weeks before. Fran and I are the librarians and we were running late. Several people didn't have their music for the piece he wanted to rehearse, and he went off on a shouting rant. It was so bad that one French Horn player packed up her instrument and left. She said she would do the next concert and was done. However she was at the holiday party, so I think they were able to work it out. But yeah. Bad temper not good for volunteer organization.


No kidding... a _boss_ that _pays_ you, yelling at you isn't good... but you might put up with it if you need that paycheck or otherwise love the job... but... 
"I don't have to put up with this... bye."


franandaj said:


> You seem to say that a lot about me. I guess it happens at home too.


That's okay. I say I'm exhausted alllll the time.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I don't know what time I actually woke up


6:14am


franandaj said:


> First I checked the laundry and it still wasn't dry,


Was the dryer not working properly??


franandaj said:


> I finished packing up a second suitcase, remember there was one we didn't have to open for this portion of the trip?





franandaj said:


> Fran had toast with Sunny cheese,


I think I've asked this before... but forgot... what's Sunny cheese?


franandaj said:


> And honey Meade wine


I may have tried that a while back. Pretty sure I did and found it to be just "okay".


franandaj said:


> Then on to Canada





franandaj said:


> So remember a couple days ago we were rushing to get to Hollywood studios and we had missed two different busses and were almost too late to meet up with our tour friends?





franandaj said:


> Well being the environmentally conscious person that she is, Fran saves her cutlery between kiosks. We usually just wipe off the utensils, put them in our baskets and save them for the next booth. This is how we've done kiosks for many years.


Man... I feel dumb. I should be doing that too. Just didn't even occur to me! 
And we're the same age, so I can't say it's because of that.


franandaj said:


> So back to the next day when we are rushing to meet up with our tour group. We're going through security at DHS and the security guy takes a look in her basket. He sees the plastic knife and says, "Ma'am I'm going to have to confiscate this knife." This is the plastic knife that can't even cut a caramel apple!
> 
> "But this came from inside the park!" She says.
> 
> "I can't let you take it in there."
> 
> "You do realize I can go directly to a Quick Service restaurant as soon as I get inside and get another one."
> 
> "I do. But i can't let you take this into the park."




Wow. Good thing she was there to protect us from you terrorists!!!!
I can see it now... you, slowly scootering up to someone from behind and quickly stabbing them in the back with your plastic knife! Once! Twice! Three, four, five times! Finally, they notice and tell you to "stop that". But the damage is done. You've slightly annoyed them. 

Dastardly plan.


franandaj said:


> I bet they didn't have that same sign on the knives!


Disney does not _directly_ support terrorism.


franandaj said:


> I like that Cheese Soup so much it's going to be on the menu in January. Even if we will be eating it on our trip in February!


You're welcome.


franandaj said:


> Then we visited Australia


Sure... stick to the Commonwealth.


franandaj said:


>


 I like how Fran's hat made it into the picture.


franandaj said:


> When I came out, there were a ton of people by the exit to the dump shop not wanting to go outside because you guessed it, rain. I was glad to have gone back to cover the scooter.


Good move, Alison.


franandaj said:


> While I was on the ride, Fran had sent me no less than 35 pictures via text.


 


franandaj said:


> The Baked Shrimp and Scallop Scampi Dip was delicious! I loved that one.


That was good!


franandaj said:


> Evidently the gal at the cash register heard salmon, not chenin blanc.


 Sorry about the mix up, but it's still funny.


franandaj said:


> The Mac and cheese was pretty good.


I really liked it. One of the better ones I've had there.


franandaj said:


> We got the burger. It was good but not super yummy good.


I really liked it. Then again, I think I'd been swimming for an hour or so beforehand. That'll build up an appetite.


franandaj said:


> The corned beef thing was just waaaaay too much.


I'm glad I didn't have that on the same day. It is big.


franandaj said:


> Next we went to the Epcot preview center. It was really cool. It was very similar to the Blue Sky Cellar in CA. It gives you hints of what was coming in a very cool projection combined with audio and sensory applications.


Huh. I didn't know about that.


franandaj said:


> While I was waiting, the rain started to come down like gangbusters. As I sat there a few feet away from the door, idiots kept walking up to the door or going in and out and kept the door open constantly. It never closed, so the cold air and rain kept creeping it's way into the shop.


Um... bit confused. People were shopping... Some coming in, some leaving... why were they idiots? Was it one person would walk up, causing the door to open, go out and come back, or turn around and then do it again? Multiplied by several people?


franandaj said:


>


Someone's happy. And thank goodness that's a spoon she's holding and not a dangerous knife!


franandaj said:


> But we hadn't finished it when we got to the exit, so we kinda had to chug the last third of the drink before we could leave Epcot.


Been there, chugged that.


----------



## Steppesister

pkondz said:


> Been there, chugged that.


Gonna go on a rant here. I had a perfectly (new) wonderful Bloody Mary (#can'tabbreviatethat) and was about halfway done when I got to the IG and yep, "you can't go out with that". 

"But I can walk 200 yards and get a new one." 

"We know, but you'll have to either finish it, or toss it."

"Do you know how ridiculous that is?"

"Yes, but those are the rules."

"The rules don't make sense and encourage inebriation."

<chugs drink>

"If I trip on the sidewalk because I had to chug my drink, I"ll sue."

Okay, no it'd never win in court, but IT'S A STUPIC POLICY THAT MAKES NO SENSE WHATSOEVER. What a crock.


Rant over.


----------



## franandaj

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hey, that sounds pretty cool



It was!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That's fun. I think I like this pose more than the magic shot, actually.



Simplicity sometimes wins over spectacle. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Failure to plan on your part does not constitute an emergency on my part.



I soooooo wanted to say that.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Until somebody stands right in front of you with a kid on their shoulders...



Luckily that doesn't happen much in the disabled section. I was going to say something but decided it was more insensitive than humorous.....



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Failure to plan, etc, etc. Good thing they felt comfortable interrupting your vacation!



Yeah well given the next part of the trip, he didnt view it as a vacation. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sigh...unfortunately, I do.



 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Huh. It sure looks good.



I didn't say it wasn't good. I just said that the Berry waffle had moved into the top spot over the past few years. Thus still didn't suck.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> What are you going to do, spread him to death?



I know! Right?  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Wow. Gotta love bureaucracy.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Mmmm...love that stuff.



So yummy!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Who says you're off your game? That's a veteran move!



Well, thanks. It was starting to come back a little with some Disney RnR.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I see what you did there.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> That does sound pretty cool.



It was a neat presentation that just kept looping. It was about 20 minutes and very well done!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Probably because you had to chug...oh, never mind.


----------



## DnA2010

franandaj said:


> We had some sausages, which were very tasty!



Mmm bangers..no mash though I'm thinking?



franandaj said:


> Molten chocolate cake was my favorite back when, but either my palate has changed or the recipe has. It's still really tasty, but that berry waffle edged past this as my favorite sweet treat in the past few years.



Yummm! what is the sauce?



franandaj said:


> Fran saves her cutlery between kiosks



I save cutlery often too



franandaj said:


> "Ma'am I'm going to have to confiscate this knife." This is the plastic knife that can't even cut a caramel apple!
> 
> "But this came from inside the park!" She says.



Honestly Disney  



franandaj said:


> And Ice Wine.



Mmm icewine! We do it well. 



franandaj said:


> I really wanted the lamb chop. But sadly I was also getting full.



Maria's fav- she loves rack of lamb



franandaj said:


> Pavlova, but Fran ordered it and I was pleasantly surprised. Normally I'm not a big fan of it.



I'm not really a pavolva fan...gives me the goosebumps



franandaj said:


> Fran had sent me no less than 35 pictures via text.



She sure loves you!



franandaj said:


> In the end all I bought was a potholder set



Well now you know lots about that store's contents



franandaj said:


> I couldn't eat the Crab Cake, it tasted fishy to me.



I'm not a huge seafood fan as it often tastes fishy to me..give me actual fish anytime



franandaj said:


> The fish on the tostada was sort of dry, but Fran liked it a lot.



Now this looks right up my alley



franandaj said:


> I went back for the wine while Fran ate the salmon. We were lucky she likes salmon.



Or this!



franandaj said:


> kirt steak was good, but we forgot to ask for it without chimichurri or cilantro so I gave those pieces to Fran. The part I ate was good. Then again I love skirt steak.



Or this! Fran and I have similar tastes it seems!



franandaj said:


> Fran got the shimmering strawberry soft serve and enjoyed it.



Yum and a cute cone too!



franandaj said:


> I got the verve clicquot Brut Rose Champagne, and it was very nice.



And a big ol' glass of pink bubbles! Oh ya!!


----------



## afwdwfan

franandaj said:


> Now originally we had planned to spend this afternoon at Epcot, but less than a week before this day I received a message from someone whom introductions had been made through a mutual friend. Fran and I were invited to join in on a VIP tour that was already planned. We were going to be starting with Galaxy's edge and then going to AK and MK. Well I'm certainly not going to turn down such a generous invitation!


Definitely worth changing plans for!  


franandaj said:


> Next we went on TSMM. She was amused that the outlets in Andy’s room are not grounded.


  


franandaj said:


> As we approached the ride exit we saw a crowd gathered not wanting to go outside.
> 
> 
> It was raining.
> 
> 
> Hard.


Of course!  


franandaj said:


> Then it was time for ToT. I was so glad that others on the tour wanted to ride this because Fran was very disappointed that we didn't have FP+ for this ride. Because all the best rides in DHS are now Tier 1 FP, I booked SDD and RnRC for the two days we had planned to be at DHS. She didn't tell me she wanted to ride ToT, so I didn't make it a priority Luckily we got to ride as part of this tour.


I'm glad it worked out and she got to ride it.  She looks much happier than she looked on SDD.


franandaj said:


> Because Fran can't ride the ride, she had no idea what it was like, so the guide made arrangements for her to go through the preshow sharing a number with me. When we got to the actual ride room, she exited and her scooter was waiting for her while we went on the ride. As always it was exhilarating and so much fun!


That's nice that they were able to accommodate her like that.  


franandaj said:


> I'm not sure that she found anything she wanted here, but my Disney dish towels have been looking rather tired,


I think you could use a few beach towels as wet as you kept getting. 


franandaj said:


> When the check came the manager presented it to our table. She apologized for the commotion and then took 50% off our bill, alcohol and all! She really didn't need to do that as it really didn't interrupt our dinner much at all. Plus, we didn't need a reservation at all. The place was pretty empty most of the time we were there. I think I'd like to go back there in February and we could probably just do it as a walk up, but it's definitely on my "go back" list!


Wow!  That was nice of her.  I certainly wouldn't have expected them to do anything when it was a medical emergency that they had no control over.  


franandaj said:


> This was my bucket list item for the Halloween party, so I was really happy to have achieved that one. But I wanted to get my fill of special shots that night.


I'm glad you got to see them.  And before the party actually started so you didn't have to waste valuable party time. 


franandaj said:


> As we were leaving the restaurant I got a call from the conductor of the band. He says, " You guys are on your way, right?"
> 
> I replied, "We're in bleeping Florida."





franandaj said:


> When we got back she dealt with his crisis. Luckily 11:44 here is only 8:44 back home and rehearsal ends at 9:30, so hopefully he didn't lose his temper and cause more members to quit like 10 days before.





franandaj said:


> Then on to Canada, but first I have to relate a story from earlier in the trip. So remember a couple days ago we were rushing to get to Hollywood studios and we had missed two different busses and were almost too late to meet up with our tour friends?





franandaj said:


> So back to the next day when we are rushing to meet up with our tour group. We're going through security at DHS and the security guy takes a look in her basket. He sees the plastic knife and says, "Ma'am I'm going to have to confiscate this knife." This is the plastic knife that can't even cut a caramel apple!
> 
> "But this came from inside the park!" She says.
> 
> "I can't let you take it in there."
> 
> "You do realize I can go directly to a Quick Service restaurant as soon as I get inside and get another one."
> 
> "I do. But i can't let you take this into the park."


  Really?  Come on.  Could I take a pen or pencil into a park?  Because I'm sure I could do more damage with that than a plastic fork.  I get "no knives" but what happened to common sense?


franandaj said:


> I had no cell service inside the show building but as i came out my phone started exploding with text messages. While I was on the ride, Fran had sent me no less than 35 pictures via text. I think some were duplicates, but there were shirts, purses, jewelry, way too much to process on the phone. I just texted her that I would meet her in the store.


Good thing you made it out when you did.  Otherwise, Fran probably would have helped streamline the process for them to close down Mouse Gear by cleaning the store out.


----------



## jedijill

All caught up again.  I remember that conversation about the damp undies. LOL

Jill in CO


----------



## franandaj

Steppesister said:


> Lucky you!!



I'm so glad that I don't have to go through the current craziness to get a look at the ride. Maybe in a month we will try to ride again. Oh and definitely in FL in a couple weeks.



Steppesister said:


> And NO ride is worth that!



You are correct!



Steppesister said:


> Oh dear.... very relatable.



 



Steppesister said:


> I did/was!! I had an incredible time and can't wait to see my photos!!



Some of them are just stunning. I haven't had a lot of chance to be online lately, so I've only seen a few.



Steppesister said:


> I think so too, but don't know of very many recipes using them that way.



Google is my friend....



Steppesister said:


> Yeah, yuck. A little smoky pepper flavor goes a LOOOOOOOOOOOONG way.



Yeah, I'm not a big smoky flavor person.



Steppesister said:


> I think Fran hasn't gotten them memo yet! LOL!



   



Steppesister said:


> Good execution of a good plan!



 



Steppesister said:


> This is true for EVERY band on the planet.



So sad...  



Steppesister said:


> "Your lack of planning doesn't make this my emergency. " comes to mind.



Well that phrase did come to mind, but as librarians we are supposed to provide the parts. Why they were not there I can't explain.



Steppesister said:


> And there always IS one. At least for me.



Well when everyone in front of you is in a scooter, not so much.



Steppesister said:


> "Not my problem" comes to mind.



Well as one of the librarians who has integrity, it's kind of a "yes" and "no".



Steppesister said:


> This is just so... bizarre.



Well he has some emotional/anger issues. The Board has had to "regulate" him a bit.



Steppesister said:


> What a joke. Same ridiculous lack of common sense that's so pervasive these days.



I know, some of these policies are  



Steppesister said:


> Yeah, it wasn't my cup of tea.



Mine either.



Steppesister said:


> After the Mac n Cheese, my favey!



It was good, but I could have done without the bread crumbs.



Steppesister said:


> I had that a few years back and adored it! But yes, big!



Mmmmm....now I want Corned Beef



Steppesister said:


> I'm glad someone remembers theirs!



Just wait, there is a Liesa inspired moment, but you'll need to wait until the bitter end.


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> I dress up, but... I also _totally_ understand why you wouldn't... or even wouldn't want to.



I need to read your report from a bigger screen to figure out what your costume is, but I have an idea.



pkondz said:


> Sure. That's why it's called fast food.



That seems all we have time for nowadays.



pkondz said:


> Seriously... yes they should. And I really don't understand why they don't. I guess there are reasons, but...



I know, it shouldn't be that difficult with how many buses they have in operation. 



pkondz said:


> No kidding... a _boss_ that _pays_ you, yelling at you isn't good... but you might put up with it if you need that paycheck or otherwise love the job... but...
> "I don't have to put up with this... bye."



Pretty much. That's kinda what one gal did the week before we left.



pkondz said:


> That's okay. I say I'm exhausted alllll the time.



You need some rest!


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Was the dryer not working properly??



I don't think the dryer in that unit ever works properly!



pkondz said:


> I think I've asked this before... but forgot... what's Sunny cheese?



Pastuerized Processed American Cheese Food.  We call it Sunny cheese because we had a little disabled cat (although she herself did not know she had any sort of disability) who loved the stuff. Every time Fran got herself a slice to snack on Sunny would be right up in her face begging for bites.  We quickly learned that she should only get a little bit otherwise the results were less than pleasant.



pkondz said:


> I may have tried that a while back. Pretty sure I did and found it to be just "okay".



Interesting, I would have though you would have liked it given your leanings towards sweeter wines.



pkondz said:


> Man... I feel dumb. I should be doing that too. Just didn't even occur to me!
> And we're the same age, so I can't say it's because of that.



Well, it wasn't me who thought of it.  Fran is one who is constantly trying to reduce her carbon footprint in tiny ways while exploding in other ways!



pkondz said:


> Wow. Good thing she was there to protect us from you terrorists!!!!
> I can see it now... you, slowly scootering up to someone from behind and quickly stabbing them in the back with your plastic knife! Once! Twice! Three, four, five times! Finally, they notice and tell you to "stop that". But the damage is done. You've slightly annoyed them.
> 
> Dastardly plan.



I know, what a threat we were!



pkondz said:


> Disney does not _directly_ support terrorism.



Overtly.....



pkondz said:


> You're welcome.







pkondz said:


> Sure... stick to the Commonwealth.



Never thought of it that way....



pkondz said:


> I like how Fran's hat made it into the picture.



I thought that was funny too!



pkondz said:


> That was good!



  That seems to be the consensus!



pkondz said:


> Sorry about the mix up, but it's still funny.



The funny part is that she knows I can't eat salmon.  I guess she was thinking about her own tummy!



pkondz said:


> I really liked it. One of the better ones I've had there.



Most of the Mac n Cheese I've had at Disney has been pretty good.  I wasn't so fond of the breadcrumbs on top.



pkondz said:


> I really liked it. Then again, I think I'd been swimming for an hour or so beforehand. That'll build up an appetite.



That would do it.  We had been to two booths already so that might have affected it as well.



pkondz said:


> I'm glad I didn't have that on the same day. It is big.



Well, it ended up we only had the one day for F&W another reason it's good we're going back in two weeks!



pkondz said:


> Huh. I didn't know about that.



One of the CMs at the booths (either Active Eats or Coastal Eats) was really talking it up with us and telling us how neat it was.  



pkondz said:


> Um... bit confused. People were shopping... Some coming in, some leaving... why were they idiots? Was it one person would walk up, causing the door to open, go out and come back, or turn around and then do it again? Multiplied by several people?



OK, so I have no fault with the people who were coming in and out of the store to actually, you know, shop.  But there were a whole bunch more who were standing near the door to avoid going out in the rain.  Every 30 seconds or so (just after the doors had closed from the last guest) one would walk up to the door, make it open, just to see, Oh, Yeah, it's STILL raining.  People kept doing that to the point that the doors never stayed closed for more than 10 seconds.  I mean if it was raining 30 seconds ago, do you really think there is going to be that much of a change?



pkondz said:


> Someone's happy. And thank goodness that's a spoon she's holding and not a dangerous knife!



Really, you wouldn't want her to poke someone to death.



pkondz said:


> Been there, chugged that.



I remember.  I think yours was a Grey Goose slushie....

And now I want one....good thing I will be back in Epcot in 17 days.....


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I need to read your report from a bigger screen to figure out what your costume is, but I have an idea.


Standing by!


franandaj said:


> I know, it shouldn't be that difficult with how many buses they have in operation.


Especially now with the skyliner open... surely you can allocate some of those busses that you are removing to this???


franandaj said:


> I don't think the dryer in that unit ever works properly!





franandaj said:


> Pastuerized Processed American Cheese Food. We call it Sunny cheese because we had a little disabled cat (although she herself did not know she had any sort of disability) who loved the stuff. Every time Fran got herself a slice to snack on Sunny would be right up in her face begging for bites. We quickly learned that she should only get a little bit otherwise the results were less than pleasant.


Whoopsie!

So, you mean this, right?



franandaj said:


> Well, it wasn't me who thought of it. Fran is one who is constantly trying to reduce her carbon footprint in tiny ways while exploding in other ways!





franandaj said:


> The funny part is that she knows I can't eat salmon. I guess she was thinking about her own tummy!


When you're hungry, you're hungry!


franandaj said:


> Most of the Mac n Cheese I've had at Disney has been pretty good. I wasn't so fond of the breadcrumbs on top.


I almost always despise breadcrumbs on top. But in this instance... I liked it!


franandaj said:


> OK, so I have no fault with the people who were coming in and out of the store to actually, you know, shop. But there were a whole bunch more who were standing near the door to avoid going out in the rain. Every 30 seconds or so (just after the doors had closed from the last guest) one would walk up to the door, make it open, just to see, Oh, Yeah, it's STILL raining. People kept doing that to the point that the doors never stayed closed for more than 10 seconds. I mean if it was raining 30 seconds ago, do you really think there is going to be that much of a change?


Okay, that makes more sense. And... yes, annoying.


franandaj said:


> I remember. I think yours was a Grey Goose slushie....





franandaj said:


> And now I want one....good thing I will be back in Epcot in 17 days.....


What are your dates, again?


----------



## franandaj

Steppesister said:


> Gonna go on a rant here.



OK.  Let me get a drink.



OK.  Ready.



Steppesister said:


> I had a perfectly (new) wonderful Bloody Mary (#can'tabbreviatethat) and was about halfway done when I got to the IG and yep, "you can't go out with that".
> 
> "But I can walk 200 yards and get a new one."
> 
> "We know, but you'll have to either finish it, or toss it."
> 
> "Do you know how ridiculous that is?"
> 
> "Yes, but those are the rules."
> 
> "The rules don't make sense and encourage inebriation."
> 
> <chugs drink>



Either that or they encourage you to get another one.



Steppesister said:


> "If I trip on the sidewalk because I had to chug my drink, I"ll sue."
> 
> Okay, no it'd never win in court, but IT'S A STUPID POLICY THAT MAKES NO SENSE WHATSOEVER. What a crock.
> 
> 
> Rant over.



I agree, but I've also been caught by the same one exiting DCA as well.


----------



## franandaj

DnA2010 said:


> Mmm bangers..no mash though I'm thinking?



They called them Colcannon potatoes....but yes there was mash in there.



DnA2010 said:


> Yummm! what is the sauce?



Irish Cream Custard according to the sign.



DnA2010 said:


> I save cutlery often too



Good for you!



DnA2010 said:


> Honestly Disney







DnA2010 said:


> Mmm icewine! We do it well.



We need to try the ones you brought!



DnA2010 said:


> Maria's fav- she loves rack of lamb



Me too!



DnA2010 said:


> I'm not really a pavolva fan...gives me the goosebumps



I'm usually not either, but this was pretty good.



DnA2010 said:


> She sure loves you!



Or just loves to spend money.



DnA2010 said:


> Well now you know lots about that store's contents



Oh, I know a lot about Mouse Gear's contents.  We hit it on every trip.  It's one of her favorite stores.  I hear it has been relocated.



DnA2010 said:


> I'm not a huge seafood fan as it often tastes fishy to me..give me actual fish anytime



This doesn't make sense to me... 



DnA2010 said:


> Now this looks right up my alley



You can have mine.  I didn't care for this one.



DnA2010 said:


> Or this!



Definitely didn't care for that.  I didn't even need to try it!  



DnA2010 said:


> Or this! Fran and I have similar tastes it seems!



Yes, I think we have determined that previously as well.



DnA2010 said:


> Yum and a cute cone too!







DnA2010 said:


> And a big ol' glass of pink bubbles! Oh ya!!



It was very yummy!


----------



## Steppesister

jedijill said:


> All caught up again.  I remember that conversation about the damp undies. LOL
> 
> Jill in CO



An IBS-inspired story!



franandaj said:


> I'm so glad that I don't have to go through the current craziness to get a look at the ride. Maybe in a month we will try to ride again. Oh and definitely in FL in a couple weeks.



All the best of luck!



franandaj said:


> Some of them are just stunning. I haven't had a lot of chance to be online lately, so I've only seen a few.



Thanks! It was a really nice trip photos aside. 



franandaj said:


> Yeah, I'm not a big smoky flavor person.



Me neither. I do like a bit in Florida Keys  Fish Dip, BBQ to a small degree and maybe other foods? 



franandaj said:


> Well that phrase did come to mind, but as librarians we are supposed to provide the parts. Why they were not there I can't explain.



Mistakes happen, but that's not a good reason to go off on someone or blame or get angry and yell. At all. 



franandaj said:


> Well as one of the librarians who has integrity, it's kind of a "yes" and "no".



I get that. Both sides.



franandaj said:


> Well he has some emotional/anger issues. The Board has had to "regulate" him a bit.



Probably  a good thing. Or soon you'd have no band at all. 



franandaj said:


> Mmmmm....now I want Corned Beef



March is coming!! 



franandaj said:


> Just wait, there is a Liesa inspired moment, but you'll need to wait until the bitter end.



Oh dear.... this sounds foreboding.



franandaj said:


> OK. Let me get a drink.



I hope it was a stiff one. In a re-usable cup. 





franandaj said:


> Either that or they encourage you to get another one.



The discontinuity of their message is disturbing. "Get a new plastic, single-use utensil!" "We're killing the planet, save resources!" Idiotic. 



franandaj said:


> I agree, but I've also been caught by the same one exiting DCA as well.



And now I know. I wonder if it's to keep minors from imbibing? It's my best guess.


----------



## franandaj

afwdwfan said:


> Definitely worth changing plans for!







afwdwfan said:


> I'm glad it worked out and she got to ride it. She looks much happier than she looked on SDD.



Yeah definitely.  I felt bad when I saw the look on her face at SDD.



afwdwfan said:


> That's nice that they were able to accommodate her like that.



At least she got to see what the ride is all about without getting sick on the motion part.



afwdwfan said:


> I think you could use a few beach towels as wet as you kept getting.



Seriously!



afwdwfan said:


> Wow! That was nice of her. I certainly wouldn't have expected them to do anything when it was a medical emergency that they had no control over.



We were actually blown away, it was totally unexpected.



afwdwfan said:


> I'm glad you got to see them. And before the party actually started so you didn't have to waste valuable party time.



Yeah, we got out just as they candy distribution was starting!



afwdwfan said:


> Really? Come on. Could I take a pen or pencil into a park? Because I'm sure I could do more damage with that than a plastic fork. I get "no knives" but what happened to common sense?



Totally.  I bet you could hurt someone way more with a pen than one of those knives!



afwdwfan said:


> Good thing you made it out when you did. Otherwise, Fran probably would have helped streamline the process for them to close down Mouse Gear by cleaning the store out.



  Good one!


----------



## franandaj

jedijill said:


> All caught up again.  I remember that conversation about the damp undies. LOL



I'm sure it was one of your more memorable moments!


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Standing by!



Your TR is next! Maybe this evening I will have some time to sit at the computer and read it! Showing the (2nd) apartment today.



pkondz said:


> Especially now with the skyliner open... surely you can allocate some of those busses that you are removing to this???



Good point!



pkondz said:


> Whoopsie!
> 
> So, you mean this, right?







pkondz said:


> I almost always despise breadcrumbs on top. But in this instance... I liked it!



I really don't remember now that I think about it!  



pkondz said:


> Okay, that makes more sense. And... yes, annoying.







pkondz said:


> What are your dates, again?



Feb 3-13


----------



## franandaj

Steppesister said:


> An IBS-inspired story!



Well actually no. The underwear was not actually ON my butt. It was in the dryer. Not drying.



Steppesister said:


> All the best of luck!



Thanks can't be worse than DLs RotR situation. 



Steppesister said:


> Thanks! It was a really nice trip photos aside.



I saw you posted over 100 photos, but have barely had time to catch up here.



Steppesister said:


> Me neither. I do like a bit in Florida Keys Fish Dip, BBQ to a small degree and maybe other foods?



BBQ would be one, but not so sure about many others.



Steppesister said:


> Mistakes happen, but that's not a good reason to go off on someone or blame or get angry and yell. At all.



Well yeah. Rational people get that!



Steppesister said:


> Probably a good thing. Or soon you'd have no band at all.



Yeah he has pissed off his share of people.



Steppesister said:


> I hope it was a stiff one. In a re-usable cup.



Actually it was a virtual one. It was too early for a stiff one! When I have stuff to do....



Steppesister said:


> The discontinuity of their message is disturbing. "Get a new plastic, single-use utensil!" "We're killing the planet, save resources!" Idiotic.



Hopefully they are recycling them all into newer single use utensils. 



Steppesister said:


> And now I know. I wonder if it's to keep minors from imbibing? It's my best guess.



It could also have to do with liquor licensing. You can only have what you buy in that park in that park. Even if you can get the same thing at the bar in whatever place you're going next.


----------



## franandaj

So I've been a little slow to catch up around here, mainly because I've been totally absorbed in the drama playing out at DL with the opening of RotR.  If you haven't been following, its nuts. Boarding groups are filling up in less than a minute. The ride is down for an hour at a time and the whole thing is crazy.

People are elated, upset, confused, all sorts of emotions are going on. But anyways, on to the next update.


----------



## franandaj

Day 6 


We had to be up relatively early this morning. We made a 9:30 breakfast reservation and the goal was to call the bellman at 9AM. I think I was up at 7AM putting the last of the stuff in suitcases. I kept badgering Fran to get up and I think it was nearly 8:30AM before she actually did get out of bed and started getting dressed. At 9AM she asked, "Shouldn't we call the restaurant and tell them we're going to be late?" But I assured her that we needn't do that for at least 15 minutes. She thought the reservation was for 9AM. We called the bellman at 9:10AM and though it took forever to get through on the phone, there was a guy at our door in less than 2 minutes.

The Bellman took everything, we asked him to hold all our bags and carry ons, while he should put out the owner’s locker for pickup.  Speaking of Owner’s locker, I need to order it for our next trip!  There was some discussion on my last TR about packing up the owner’s locker. I mentioned that my Mom had no idea what was involved and a number of readers confessed that they had no idea either.  So here is the Owner’s locker as I sent it back to rest in it’s air conditioned facility.





Now you may be looking at this and thinking, “that doesn’t look so full!” However, what is missing from the OL, is my special contour pillow that I keep in there on the top!  We still had five more nights of sleep, and without that pillow, I tend be a very noisy sleeper.  We decided that we will just order a new one from Amazon on the next trip, or bring one of my spares from home.  This one was not so pillow like after years of being cramped up in the OL 300+ days per year.  I ended up ditching it at the next hotel and taking my pillowcase home with me.

Bags loaded and ready to move on to the next destination, we motored over to the Ale & Compass at the Yacht Club. We were just in time for our reservation and were seated promptly. There were a few options on the menu. You could choose any of the plated entrees. If you were really gluttonous you could add on the continental buffet at $23 for breakfast. This included breakfast pastries, fruit, oatmeal, sliced meats, basically what they serve in the CL at the Grand Californian. I make a breakfast out of those things alone, much less needing an entree to go along with that much food. We opted just for a plated breakfast. She got the Eggs Benedict. She definitely enjoyed this and practically cleaned her plate.





I got the open faced skirt-steak sandwich. The meat was cooked perfectly and I loved my meal. Towards the end I had to give up on the bread and try to concentrate on just finishing off the meat. In the end Fran had to eat my last little chunk of meat. 





We threw in the towel, paid the check and headed off to meet our ride via the gift shops in the two hotels. We did pick up a fruit and cheese plate to take with us in case we got hungry. We had arranged to meet the pick up person for the rental scooter at 11:30AM, and just as they came to pick up the scooter, I got a text from Mears that our vehicle had been dispatched.  They had a neat app where I could watch the vehicle in real time. When they were getting close I had the bell staff retrieve our bags and they helped to load up the van.





And our Disney time was over. We were on our way to the next phase of our trip. I won't bore you with the blow by blow details of this portion of the trip. Our room wasn't ready when we go there around 12:30. Our first rehearsal started at 3:15 and we were still homeless, so we ate some of our cheese and fruit to tide us over.  If you look carefully at these two pictures, you can spot me in both and Fran in one.  Consider this your “did you see it?” for this update.









Finally when rehearsal ended at 5:30 they had a room for us. We got settled in for a few minutes and then headed out to dinner. It had been a long time since breakfast. 

I wasn’t so sure about this hotel, especially when I saw this outlet where the TV and lights were plugged in!





At some point during the day, the drumline held a rehearsal.





And so did the color guard.  I stole both these pictures from the Facebook Group.  I wasn’t really there.





While we were at dinner, the other concert band had their rehearsal until 8PM.  Also a stolen picture.













We went to a Mexican restaurant down the street that was within walking distance, and we ended up running into the other members of our home band that were at the conference so we all dined together. 





Of course we started off with Margaritas!





We started off with some queso, but I didn’t grab a picture of it.  I got the Enchiladas Verdes, and honestly with each bite that I took, they just kept getting spicier and spicier.  I ended up not finishing it because of that.





Fran ordered the Crispy Baja Fish Tacos.  I think she ended up being pleased with her selection.





The rest of our friends took an uber to some bar for a welcome party, but since we're old fuddy duddies we just went back to the hotel to sleep. I’m pretty sure we had some of our candy from the Halloween party for dessert.

We had to be up early because we had work to do in the morning.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Your TR is next! Maybe this evening I will have some time to sit at the computer and read it!


Saw that!


franandaj said:


> Showing the (2nd) apartment today.


Any luck?


franandaj said:


> Feb 3-13


Soon!!


franandaj said:


> So I've been a little slow to catch up around here, mainly because I've been totally absorbed in the drama playing out at DL with the opening of RotR. If you haven't been following, its nuts. Boarding groups are filling up in less than a minute. The ride is down for an hour at a time and the whole thing is crazy.


Wow. Sounds... awful.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I kept badgering Fran to get up and I think it was nearly 8:30AM before she actually did get out of bed and started getting dressed.


Uh, oh....


franandaj said:


> At 9AM she asked, "Shouldn't we call the restaurant and tell them we're going to be late?"


Oh, no!

but... glad it worked out. 


franandaj said:


> a number of readers confessed that they had no idea either.





franandaj said:


> She got the Eggs Benedict.


MMMMMM!!!!!
I could eat those _every_ breakfast.... and probably a good thing I don't. My arteries would be clogged in no time!


franandaj said:


> She definitely enjoyed this and practically cleaned her plate.


Of _course_ she did!


franandaj said:


> I got the open faced skirt-steak sandwich. The meat was cooked perfectly and I loved my meal.


Actually, that looks really good, too.


franandaj said:


> I got a text from Mears that our vehicle had been dispatched. They had a neat app where I could watch the vehicle in real time.


Lyft does that too. I like it. 


franandaj said:


>


After a nice game of Tetris...


franandaj said:


> And our Disney time was over.


Boo!


franandaj said:


> I won't bore you with the blow by blow details of this portion of the trip.


I see what you did there.


franandaj said:


> If you look carefully at these two pictures, you can spot me in both and Fran in one. Consider this your “did you see it?” for this update.


I saw them! Er… you! Both! All three!
I'm stopping now.


franandaj said:


> I wasn’t so sure about this hotel, especially when I saw this outlet where the TV and lights were plugged in!


Is that a Band-aid on it?

Hmmm... did they do that since _you_ are in a band?


franandaj said:


> While we were at dinner, the other concert band had their rehearsal until 8PM. Also a stolen picture.


You're stealing a lot there, lady.


franandaj said:


> Of course we started off with Margaritas!


When in a Mexican restaurant...


franandaj said:


> I got the Enchiladas Verdes, and honestly with each bite that I took, they just kept getting spicier and spicier. I ended up not finishing it because of that.


Really! They don't look hot at all.


franandaj said:


> Fran ordered the Crispy Baja Fish Tacos. I think she ended up being pleased with her selection.


That looks really interesting.


----------



## DnA2010

I'm back at work, so REPLIES!! 





franandaj said:


> We need to try the ones you brought!



Yes, so I know what to bring for the next time.



franandaj said:


> This doesn't make sense to me...



Ya, I know, but I often find seafood "fishier" than fish...ya I'm weird.



franandaj said:


> Yes, I think we have determined that previously as well.



Although I believe at our dinner you and I ordered similarly as did D and Fran 



franandaj said:


> cooked perfectly





franandaj said:


>



The meat looks for sure perfectly cooked here!



franandaj said:


>



Very good "Tetris-ing" as we would say



franandaj said:


>



I looked at this one and figured I saw your hair next to the guy in the light blue shirt...

ndaj, post: 61461105, member: 258028"]



[/QUOTE]

Is that you right there between these two guys right above? Fran in a white shirt above and to the right a bit of you maybe?




franandaj said:


>



Those are some big Drums? I'm going to go with that person being local?



franandaj said:


> Fran ordered the Crispy Baja Fish Tacos. I think she ended up being pleased with her selection.



Those look SO good!


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Wow. Sounds... awful.



Today Boarding Groups lasted 50% longer than over the holiday. It was 90 seconds instead of 60. 



pkondz said:


> Oh, no!
> 
> but... glad it worked out.



I know her timing and try to schedule things accordingly. 



pkondz said:


> MMMMMM!!!!!
> I could eat those _every_ breakfast.... and probably a good thing I don't. My arteries would be clogged in no time!



I need variety. But most days I have hardly anything for breakfast.



pkondz said:


> Actually, that looks really good, too.



It was soooooo good!



pkondz said:


> Lyft does that too. I like it.



It was nice to follow their progress.



pkondz said:


> After a nice game of Tetris...



Funny both the Canadians said that.



pkondz said:


> I see what you did there.



Actually I didn't. That was a total coinkydinc!



pkondz said:


> I saw them! Er… you! Both! All three!
> I'm stopping now.







pkondz said:


> Is that a Band-aid on it?
> 
> Hmmm... did they do that since _you_ are in a band?



I don't know, but needless to say we did NOT plug anything more into that outlet!



pkondz said:


> You're stealing a lot there, lady.



If it's on the internet it's ripe to be stolen!



pkondz said:


> When in a Mexican restaurant...



 



pkondz said:


> Really! They don't look hot at all



They had a green sauce. I suspect that jalapenos or their juice was mixed in.



pkondz said:


> That looks really interesting.



Huh. They're pretty standard fish tacos...


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Today Boarding Groups lasted 50% longer than over the holiday. It was 90 seconds instead of 60.


I have no idea if that's good or bad.
I'm guessing that means fewer groups so fewer people got to ride?


franandaj said:


> I know her timing and try to schedule things accordingly.


Yes you do! I've noticed you get her up and out on time more often than not.


franandaj said:


> I need variety. But most days I have hardly anything for breakfast.


I go in cycles. Sometimes I go forever without it. Then suddenly I'll do cereals. Or...
Today I made a shrimp, mushroom and swiss omelet.


franandaj said:


> Funny both the Canadians said that.


Frozen minds think alike.


franandaj said:


> Actually I didn't. That was a total coinkydinc!





franandaj said:


> If it's on the internet it's ripe to be stolen!


What? This can happen???


 


franandaj said:


> Huh. They're pretty standard fish tacos...


They are? You're talking to a northerner, here. I've had them... once? Twice, maybe? And that's probably as many times as I've seen them.


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> Well actually no. The underwear was not actually ON my butt. It was in the dryer. Not drying.



Then you were ABOUT to have IBS unless you just threw it into your case and dried them at the next place.  


franandaj said:


> I saw you posted over 100 photos, but have barely had time to catch up here.



It was definitely a "dump". A few better than most. 



franandaj said:


> Yeah he has pissed off his share of people.



Your poor B.o.D.   



franandaj said:


> Hopefully they are recycling them all into newer single use utensils.


I doubt it. Most trash is going into the comingle and not separated afterwards. 



franandaj said:


> It could also have to do with liquor licensing. You can only have what you buy in that park in that park. Even if you can get the same thing at the bar in whatever place you're going next.



And the liquor licensing might have stemmed from people trying to sneak booze to 15 year olds? A chicken or the egg thing. Who knows. Sometimes I wonder if rules like that are to keep someone employed making up stupid rules just for fun. 



franandaj said:


> So I've been a little slow to catch up around here, mainly because I've been totally absorbed in the drama playing out at DL with the opening of RotR.  If you haven't been following, its nuts. Boarding groups are filling up in less than a minute. The ride is down for an hour at a time and the whole thing is crazy.
> 
> People are elated, upset, confused, all sorts of emotions are going on. But anyways, on to the next update.



That just doesn't sound very fun at ALL! 



franandaj said:


> If you were really gluttonous you could add on the continental buffet at $23 for breakfast. This included breakfast pastries, fruit, oatmeal, sliced meats, basically what they serve in the CL at the Grand Californian. I make a breakfast out of those things alone, much less needing an entree to go along with that much food.



The food at the CL Lounge at the GC was MORE than ample. Why on Earth would you need and entree (that looked huge!) AND more on top of it. Blech! 



franandaj said:


> Consider this your “did you see it?” for this update.


I saw you both!!! In the 2nd photo which was clearer.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

franandaj said:


> I got the open faced skirt-steak sandwich. The meat was cooked perfectly and I loved my meal. Towards the end I had to give up on the bread and try to concentrate on just finishing off the meat.



Wow.  That's quite the hearty breakfast.  No wonder you got filled up.



franandaj said:


> And our Disney time was over.







franandaj said:


> If you look carefully at these two pictures, you can spot me in both and Fran in one. Consider this your “did you see it?” for this update.



I think I see the back of your head in both photos.  Fran is a little tougher.  I only got a "maybe" on her in the 2nd photo.



franandaj said:


> I wasn’t so sure about this hotel, especially when I saw this outlet where the TV and lights were plugged in!


----------



## jedijill

I spied F&A!  Boo for moving offsite...its not nearly as magical.

Jill in CO


----------



## afwdwfan

Looks like a heck of a good breakfast to end your Disney time with!  I guess if you're going to go about all day without eating again you might as well fill up!

I can't believe the bandaid on the outlets.  Holy cow!  Either that's some shoddy management or shoddy housekeeping... maybe a bit of both?

I'm not Canadian, but I had the Tetris thought as well.  I'll just leave it alone since they beat me to it.


----------



## franandaj

DnA2010 said:


> I'm back at work, so REPLIES!!



I'm sure your boss loves that!  



DnA2010 said:


> Yes, so I know what to bring for the next time.



We only open ice wine on special occasions and honestly we just opened a bottle at Christmas that we bought on our 2018 trip to KC, MO.    I'll try and drink at least one before you visit next.



DnA2010 said:


> Ya, I know, but I often find seafood "fishier" than fish...ya I'm weird.



But see to me: seafood = fish so your sentences have made zero sense to me.



DnA2010 said:


> Although I believe at our dinner you and I ordered similarly as did D and Fran



I think you're right there.



DnA2010 said:


> The meat looks for sure perfectly cooked here!







DnA2010 said:


> Very good "Tetris-ing" as we would say



I would have said it was Canadian-eh, but someone from the US Midwest had the same comment.



DnA2010 said:


> I looked at this one and figured I saw your hair next to the guy in the light blue shirt...



Yes that's me.



DnA2010 said:


> Is that you right there between these two guys right above? Fran in a white shirt above and to the right a bit of you maybe?



And yes, but not Fran, she is in the front row on the other side of the room on the end of the row.  That way she didn't have climb through a sea of bodies and take someone out falling down on them.



DnA2010 said:


> Those are some big Drums? I'm going to go with that person being local?



Actually people who play the larger instruments don't bring their own.  Tubas are loaned to people, and all the drums are procured by the host band.  The drummers themselves have the lightest instruments, they just bring their stick bag.   It's about the size of a really large clutch purse.



DnA2010 said:


> Those look SO good!



I think she chose more wisely than I did.


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> I have no idea if that's good or bad.
> I'm guessing that means fewer groups so fewer people got to ride?



No it means that it took 30 more seconds for the groups to "sell out".  People are estimating that each Boarding Group has about 100 people and Disney is estimating 70 Guaranteed Boarding Groups per day.  Back Up groups usually start at #71.  So that means Disney thinks they will get 7,000 guests per day on the ride.

Today the Back Up groups lasted all the way until 9:50AM (the park opened at 9AM) but still the Regular boarding groups were gone in about a minute.



pkondz said:


> Yes you do! I've noticed you get her up and out on time more often than not.



Not without a lot of pre preparation.....



pkondz said:


> I go in cycles. Sometimes I go forever without it. Then suddenly I'll do cereals. Or...
> Today I made a shrimp, mushroom and swiss omelet.



Interesting combination....I rarely make omelets or eggs, usually it's a special occasion or leisurely morning with nothing planned.  Usually it's some kind of toast or cereal.  Or leftovers.



pkondz said:


> They are? You're talking to a northerner, here. I've had them... once? Twice, maybe? And that's probably as many times as I've seen them.



I'm surprised that with how "global" cuisine has become that they don't have fish tacos up there.  They have them at Fast Food restaurants down here.  I prefer to get them from certain places I like them, but always prefer the Baja fish tacos (read deep fried), the grilled ones are just OK, but if I'm going to have fish tacos, I want the deep fried goodness!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> No it means that it took 30 more seconds for the groups to "sell out". People are estimating that each Boarding Group has about 100 people and Disney is estimating 70 Guaranteed Boarding Groups per day. Back Up groups usually start at #71. So that means Disney thinks they will get 7,000 guests per day on the ride.
> 
> Today the Back Up groups lasted all the way until 9:50AM (the park opened at 9AM) but still the Regular boarding groups were gone in about a minute.


Wow!


franandaj said:


> Interesting combination....


Delish. I liked it so much I made it for dinner. Kay said it was the best omelet she's ever had.


franandaj said:


> I rarely make omelets or eggs, usually it's a special occasion or leisurely morning with nothing planned. Usually it's some kind of toast or cereal. Or leftovers.


I make eggs fairly often. Scrambled, anyways since it's so easy.


franandaj said:


> I'm surprised that with how "global" cuisine has become that they don't have fish tacos up there. They have them at Fast Food restaurants down here. I prefer to get them from certain places I like them, but always prefer the Baja fish tacos (read deep fried), the grilled ones are just OK, but if I'm going to have fish tacos, I want the deep fried goodness!


If they're here in this city, I don't know about it. But it's certainly possible. I didn't know there was two ways of doing them, though. Don't think I've had Baja (deep fried).


----------



## franandaj

Steppesister said:


> Then you were ABOUT to have IBS unless you just threw it into your case and dried them at the next place.



Well no, I was about to crawl into bed in my "all together" while the undies hung drying in the closet. They were fine the next day when i packed them. And i did still have a pair of clean undies set aside to wear. The only reason i did laundry was so that i would still have clean undies for the rest of the trip.



Steppesister said:


> It was definitely a "dump". A few better than most.



And that's why I dont like FB. I see things when I dont have time to look at them. Then when I have time to be poking around it shows me an entirely new set of stuff that is not of interest to me and I can't find the things that piqued my interest at an earlier time.



Steppesister said:


> I doubt it. Most trash is going into the comingle and not separated afterwards.



Actually Disney has a really intense waste sorting facility. There was a TV show, one of those "behind the scenes" things that showed how they sort through the trash to get out all the recyclables cause people don't realize what can and can't be recycled. 



Steppesister said:


> And the liquor licensing might have stemmed from people trying to sneak booze to 15 year olds? A chicken or the egg thing. Who knows. Sometimes I wonder if rules like that are to keep someone employed making up stupid rules just for fun.



It's funny. I never even considered that it would have been a thing with minors, but you keep coming back to that. Is there something going on with your kids?   


 



Steppesister said:


> That just doesn't sound very fun at ALL!



It sounds very stressful. I'm going to wait a month before trying to ride it. But I will try twice at DHS.



Steppesister said:


> The food at the CL Lounge at the GC was MORE than ample. Why on Earth would you need and entree (that looked huge!) AND more on top of it. Blech!



Well the buffet itself was only available with an entree. It added an additional $8-10 to the entree price. We decided that the entree alone was plenty.



Steppesister said:


> I saw you both!!! In the 2nd photo which was clearer.


----------



## DnA2010

franandaj said:


> I'm surprised that with how "global" cuisine has become that they don't have fish tacos up there. They have them at Fast Food restaurants down here. I prefer to get them from certain places I like them, but always prefer the Baja fish tacos (read deep fried), the grilled ones are just OK, but if I'm going to have fish tacos, I want the deep fried goodness!





pkondz said:


> If they're here in this city, I don't know about it. But it's certainly possible. I didn't know there was two ways of doing them, though. Don't think I've had Baja (deep fried).




Where are you again? I'm in BC and fish tacos are on like every pub/restaurant menu...we also make them at home often


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> It's funny. I never even considered that it would have been a thing with minors, but you keep coming back to that. Is there something going on with your kids?


----------



## Lesley Wake

franandaj said:


> Once at AK we briefly entered the park at the Rainforest Cafe entrance to scan our bands make it official that we were in the park. Then we darted backstage again to take the shortcut to Pandora. Soon we were on our way to link up with our Avatar to ride an Ikran. Because Fran can't ride the ride, she had no idea what it was like, so the guide made arrangements for her to go through the preshow sharing a number with me. When we got to the actual ride room, she exited and her scooter was waiting for her while we went on the ride. As always it was exhilarating and so much fun!


That was nice that she got to do the preshow! I really wish they had added an option for people who can't use the banshee seats. Like having a platform over on the side where you can park a wheelchair or scooter. It won't move or anything but you at least get somewhat of an experience!


franandaj said:


> Our FP for 7DMT was open so we went over to ride it. Fran was even game to give it a try. We got all the way through the queue, but when she tried to get in the car, she couldn't get both her knees in between the lap bar, so she couldn't ride. I had fun, but not as much if we hadn't gone through that drama.


Ugh, that's too bad! Hopefully they will include the normal seats in the back row of Tron vehicles so maybe she will get to try that? I would compare those seats to Expedition Everest. 


franandaj said:


> Now you may be thinking "haven't I seen you visit these same booths in oast F&W trips?" Or not. Well we weren't here to try new and different things. We were here to eat stuff that we like. And I like that Cheese Soup so much it's going to be on the menu in January. Even if we will be eating it on our trip in February!


There's something to be said for sticking to your favorites! 


franandaj said:


> We had to be up relatively early this morning. We made a 9:30 breakfast reservation and the goal was to call the bellman at 9AM. I think I was up at 7AM putting the last of the stuff in suitcases. I kept badgering Fran to get up and I think it was nearly 8:30AM before she actually did get out of bed and started getting dressed. At 9AM she asked, "Shouldn't we call the restaurant and tell them we're going to be late?" But I assured her that we needn't do that for at least 15 minutes. She thought the reservation was for 9AM. We called the bellman at 9:10AM and though it took forever to get through on the phone, there was a guy at our door in less than 2 minutes.


Haha, it sounds like my sister's boyfriend. Who seems to think that saying, "we are leaving the house at 8am", means "get in the shower at 8am"


franandaj said:


> Speaking of Owner’s locker, I need to order it for our next trip! There was some discussion on my last TR about packing up the owner’s locker. I mentioned that my Mom had no idea what was involved and a number of readers confessed that they had no idea either. So here is the Owner’s locker as I sent it back to rest in it’s air conditioned facility.


I love my OL so much! I keep a comforter in it (compressed in a space bag) since the ones at DL hotels are too thin!


----------



## franandaj

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Wow. That's quite the hearty breakfast. No wonder you got filled up.



It had to last a while, so we definitely proteined up!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I think I see the back of your head in both photos. Fran is a little tougher. I only got a "maybe" on her in the 2nd photo.



She is a little harder to locate in the pictures!  Good job!


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> Well no, I was about to crawl into bed in my "all together" while the undies hung drying in the closet. They were fine the next day when i packed them. And i did still have a pair of clean undies set aside to wear. The only reason i did laundry was so that i would still have clean undies for the rest of the trip.
> 
> OH good! You are full of creative work-arounds.  And I totallly  get that'd you'd want to start out with a whole new clean everything for the 2nd part of your trip.





franandaj said:


> And that's why I dont like FB. I see things when I dont have time to look at them. Then when I have time to be poking around it shows me an entirely new set of stuff that is not of interest to me and I can't find the things that piqued my interest at an earlier time.



I think there is a SAVE for later option. I've not used it much but it might be handy for you. 



franandaj said:


> Actually Disney has a really intense waste sorting facility. There was a TV show, one of those "behind the scenes" things that showed how they sort through the trash to get out all the recyclables cause people don't realize what can and can't be recycled.



Huh! That seems like an enormous and GROSS job!! Kinda surprised this is allowed for health and safety reasons. 



franandaj said:


> It's funny. I never even considered that it would have been a thing with minors, but you keep coming back to that. Is there something going on with your kids?





franandaj said:


> It sounds very stressful. I'm going to wait a month before trying to ride it. But I will try twice at DHS.



We did for MF:SR and both were a stampede. I prayed I'd not trip or I'd get totally trampled. 



franandaj said:


> Well the buffet itself was only available with an entree. It added an additional $8-10 to the entree price. We decided that the entree alone was plenty.


For sure. Looked like a lot!


----------



## franandaj

jedijill said:


> I spied F&A!  Boo for moving offsite...its not nearly as magical.
> 
> Jill in CO



Good for you having spotted us! 

No moving offsite is not as magical....


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> It's funny. I never even considered that it would have been a thing with minors, but you keep coming back to that. Is there something going on with your kids?


LOL!! All but one are over 21's now. And I will neither confirm nor deny my youngest tried a sip or two of this or that.


----------



## franandaj

afwdwfan said:


> Looks like a heck of a good breakfast to end your Disney time with! I guess if you're going to go about all day without eating again you might as well fill up!



It was a darned good breakfast. I rarely eat 3 meals a day at home. With the 3PM rehearsal it was going to be hard to get another meal beforehand. I wasn't really hungry, but by the end of rehearsal, I was starving!



afwdwfan said:


> I can't believe the bandaid on the outlets. Holy cow! Either that's some shoddy management or shoddy housekeeping... maybe a bit of both?



Like i said, i was questioning the hotel and their practices...



afwdwfan said:


> I'm not Canadian, but I had the Tetris thought as well. I'll just leave it alone since they beat me to it.



I'll give you an honorable mention!


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Delish. I liked it so much I made it for dinner. Kay said it was the best omelet she's ever had.



Hmmm...so how do you make your omelets? Do you make them in the classic French style or do you make them like the omelet stations at most brunches. I just learned in the last couple years that all this time what we have been lead to believe we are eating omelets at these brunches and technically they are frittatas!    The horror!



pkondz said:


> I make eggs fairly often. Scrambled, anyways since it's so easy.



See I'm not a huge fan of eggs. Plus I have "rules". 

They must be real eggs not mixed from a powder, so that means I wont eat most buffet eggs.
They must be freshly cooked, like minutes before I eat them. So no Starbucks egg sandwiches that come wrapped in plastic. Who knows when those eggs were cooked!
Yolks must either be runny or mixed into scrambled eggs. So at McDonald's that means either ordering the sandwich with egg whites only or I have to perform a yolk-ectomy on said sandwich.
They must be served hot and they can not be burnt or overcooked. If there are brown spots on them, that's no bueno. I like them sort of undercooked when scrambled.
Eggs need a breakfast meat (ie. Bacon, Sausage, Ham, Keilbasa, Corned Beef Hash, Steak, etc)
As a result I don't end up eating them too often and mostly I make them at home since there aren't many places that make scrambled eggs how I like them.  Plus the part about making bacon or sausage makes it time prohibitive.  Plus I like toast and hash Browns so it becomes an ordeal. Then again I made the whole deal last Sunday.



pkondz said:


> If they're here in this city, I don't know about it. But it's certainly possible. I didn't know there was two ways of doing them, though. Don't think I've had Baja (deep fried).



Well a quick Yelp search of "the Peg"  revealed that Cafe Carlo and Stella's Cafe at Plug In both have them. They appear to be about 20 mins from your house.

But Joey's Seafood which appears to be just a few minutes from you on Meadowood, also has them. You can even order a take out pack with fries and coleslaw and feed the whole family for $25. They look pretty good! Theres pictures on their downloadable take out menu. Nice fried and Baja Style! I don't remember is Ruby allergic to shellfish or regular fish?


----------



## franandaj

DnA2010 said:


> Where are you again? I'm in BC and fish tacos are on like every pub/restaurant menu...we also make them at home often



I found some for him. They're all over the place, I imagine he just wasn't looking.


----------



## franandaj

Lesley Wake said:


> That was nice that she got to do the preshow! I really wish they had added an option for people who can't use the banshee seats. Like having a platform over on the side where you can park a wheelchair or scooter. It won't move or anything



It would have been nice of them to do that. I've heard that there are seats like that in the Shanghai version of Tron.



Lesley Wake said:


> Ugh, that's too bad! Hopefully they will include the normal seats in the back row of Tron vehicles so maybe she will get to try that? I would compare those seats to Expedition Everest.



Yes! I've heard they have those in Shanghai. I read a TR where someone could not handle the "cycle" seating and was directed to the back of the car where they had regular seats.



Lesley Wake said:


> There's something to be said for sticking to your favorites!







Lesley Wake said:


> Haha, it sounds like my sister's boyfriend. Who seems to think that saying, "we are leaving the house at 8am", means "get in the shower at 8am"



She's not quite that bad, but it's taken some getting used to to finally get her going on time. I don't always make it.



Lesley Wake said:


> I love my OL so much! I keep a comforter in it (compressed in a space bag) since the ones at DL hotels are too thin!



That's a great idea, but the pillow is more important and both wouldn't fit.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Hmmm...so how do you make your omelets? Do you make them in the classic French style or do you make them like the omelet stations at most brunches.


The latter.
But now that I've seen a video on French omelets, I want to try that too.


franandaj said:


> I just learned in the last couple years that all this time what we have been lead to believe we are eating omelets at these brunches and technically they are frittatas!  The horror!


Oh, no! 


franandaj said:


> They must be real eggs not mixed from a powder, so that means I wont eat most buffet eggs.


Definitely!!! OMG... powdered eggs? Who _does_ that???
Well... who outside of buffets, does that?


franandaj said:


> They must be freshly cooked, like minutes before I eat them. So no Starbucks egg sandwiches that come wrapped in plastic. Who knows when those eggs were cooked!


I get that. But I will eat a McD's… But that's an entirely different category for me.


franandaj said:


> Yolks must either be runny or mixed into scrambled eggs. So at McDonald's that means either ordering the sandwich with egg whites only or I have to perform a yolk-ectomy on said sandwich.


I did know that about you. I like McD's sausage and egg once in a while. Not too often, though.


franandaj said:


> They must be served hot and they can not be burnt or overcooked. If there are brown spots on them, that's no bueno. I like them sort of undercooked when scrambled.


Correct. Slightly undercooked is right. Perfectly cooked is slightly undercooked. Cooked is... ruined.


franandaj said:


> Eggs need a breakfast meat (ie. Bacon, Sausage, Ham, Keilbasa, Corned Beef Hash, Steak, etc)


See, and I like 'em just fine alone.


franandaj said:


> As a result I don't end up eating them too often and mostly I make them at home since there aren't many places that make scrambled eggs how I like them. Plus the part about making bacon or sausage makes it time prohibitive. Plus I like toast and hash Browns so it becomes an ordeal. Then again I made the whole deal last Sunday.





franandaj said:


> Well a quick Yelp search of "the Peg" revealed that Cafe Carlo and Stella's Cafe at Plug In both have them. They appear to be about 20 mins from your house.


Haven't been to Café Carlo. New one to me. I've never seen them at Stella's (and have been fairly often).


franandaj said:


> But Joey's Seafood which appears to be just a few minutes from you on Meadowood, also has them.


I'm positive Joey's could do them. Just like I'm positive that McDonalds can make a burger. But do you want to eat it? I mean... if you _have_ to, but there's no way afterwards you'll say you had a _good_ burger.

That's Joey's.


franandaj said:


> I don't remember is Ruby allergic to shellfish or regular fish?


Yes and yes.


----------



## franandaj

Steppesister said:


> I think there is a SAVE for later option. I've not used it much but it might be handy for you.



I've never seen that on my phone which is where I do most of my FB right now.



Steppesister said:


> Huh! That seems like an enormous and GROSS job!! Kinda surprised this is allowed for health and safety reasons.



Yeah, disgusting work.



Steppesister said:


> We did for MF:SR and both were a stampede. I prayed I'd not trip or I'd get totally trampled.



I think that's what they are trying to avoid.



Steppesister said:


> LOL!! All but one are over 21's now. And I will neither confirm nor deny my youngest tried a sip or two of this or that.



Haven't we all?


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> I've never seen that on my phone which is where I do most of my FB right now.



See those 3 dots at the top of someone's status to the right of their name? Hover over those, or click that. THe first option is save post. 




franandaj said:


> I think that's what they are trying to avoid.



Lawsuits are spendy.



franandaj said:


> Haven't we all?



Yes, but not all of us at F&W. Or Disney.


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> The latter.
> But now that I've seen a video on French omelets, I want to try that too.



It takes a little more prep, but I feel special when I make them that way.



pkondz said:


> Definitely!!! OMG... powdered eggs? Who _does_ that???
> Well... who outside of buffets, does that?



I dont know about that, but someone mentioned it in a TR and now I'm skeptical of eggs in buffets. Especially if they are overly pale and puffy.



pkondz said:


> I get that. But I will eat a McD's… But that's an entirely different category for me.



For me it's kind of a breakfast of last resort. When I know I need sustenance but dont have time to do it properly. Usually before parades or if we have a morning band rehearsal an hour or so away.



pkondz said:


> I did know that about you. I like McD's sausage and egg once in a while. Not too often, though.



I agree, not too often, but I do like their sausage.



pkondz said:


> Correct. Slightly undercooked is right. Perfectly cooked is slightly undercooked. Cooked is... ruined.



I'm glad we agree on that.



pkondz said:


> Haven't been to Café Carlo. New one to me. I've never seen them at Stella's (and have been fairly often).



I looked at several different locations for Stella's, even the one at the airport, and they all had them on the menu. They were listed under "Mains".



pkondz said:


> I'm positive Joey's could do them. Just like I'm positive that McDonalds can make a burger. But do you want to eat it? I mean... if you _have_ to, but there's no way afterwards you'll say you had a _good_ burger.



Ah, got it!  No wonder they had such "deals" on the menu.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> It takes a little more prep, but I feel special when I make them that way.


How did it turn out? I'm trying one for the first time in about 5 minutes.
(Right after I post this. )


franandaj said:


> I dont know about that, but someone mentioned it in a TR and now I'm skeptical of eggs in buffets. Especially if they are overly pale and puffy.


Yeah... I _always_ take buffet scrambled eggs and I'm _always_ majorly disappointed.


franandaj said:


> For me it's kind of a breakfast of last resort. When I know I need sustenance but dont have time to do it properly. Usually before parades or if we have a morning band rehearsal an hour or so away.


Breakfast of last resort. Yeah, that's about it. I had one (sausage) a few days ago because a co-worker said he was doing a McD run and asked if I wanted one (on him.) Hard to say no. Didn't wanna say no.


franandaj said:


> I'm glad we agree on that.


How could we not?? 


franandaj said:


> I looked at several different locations for Stella's, even the one at the airport, and they all had them on the menu. They were listed under "Mains".


Sorry, my bad. I didn't mean they weren't on the menu, I meant I've eaten there several times (including the airport) and haven't seen anyone _order_ it. Next time I will! 


franandaj said:


> Ah, got it! No wonder they had such "deals" on the menu.


----------



## franandaj

Steppesister said:


> See those 3 dots at the top of someone's status to the right of their name? Hover over those, or click that. THe first option is save post.



Ah, I see that now.  Then again the way FB works, I would have it saved and it would never go away!


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> How did it turn out? I'm trying one for the first time in about 5 minutes.
> (Right after I post this. )



I'm interested to hear about it! I liked the fact that the stuff inside was "filling" and not all cooked up inside the eggs.  The cheese was a little meltier, but it also was a little more cooked than I usually like, however, the fillings sort of made up for that.  I didn't make it brown on the outside, which was nice.



pkondz said:


> Yeah... I _always_ take buffet scrambled eggs and I'm _always_ majorly disappointed.



Unless there is someone there cooking in front of my and I have the option to order eggs over easy, I pass on buffet eggs.  Except at 1900 when I make my little burrito....16 days.....



pkondz said:


> Breakfast of last resort. Yeah, that's about it. I had one (sausage) a few days ago because a co-worker said he was doing a McD run and asked if I wanted one (on him.) Hard to say no. Didn't wanna say no.



Yeah definitely hard to turn down when someone else is buying....



pkondz said:


> Sorry, my bad. I didn't mean they weren't on the menu, I meant I've eaten there several times (including the airport) and haven't seen anyone _order_ it. Next time I will!



Ah, well it could be that not so many Northerners are aware of what they are.  We are going to Holy Mole today cause all this discussion of Fish Tacos has made me want one and they have the best ones around.  On Tuesdays they're only 99 cents! But I can spring for the $1.89 regular price.  And their papas fritas are awesome too.  It seems that we had this discussion a while back and Fish Tacos from Hole Mole were supposed to be "on the list" as well.


----------



## franandaj

Day 7

2nd Day of our conference.

We had a 9AM meeting, so we got up around 7AM today. The breakfast buffet was included for Hilton Honors Gold members, so we had that going for us, which was nice.

The buffet wasn’t anything fancy, they had some make ‘em yourself waffles, warmed trays of bacon & sausage, powdered eggs, potatoes, and oatmeal.  There were also those tubes of "dispense your own cereal so that we don’t have to serve you name brand."  There was a nice assortment of breads and  pastries, as well as fruit and other items.  In fact they had full bottles of Odwalla juice.  I made sure to nab at least one of those and a bottle of water every day. With that assortment I was able to come up with some variety of morning sustenance every day of our stay.

The 9AM meeting was interesting, we actually found out some curious details regarding the organization (nothing that any of you would find interesting though.) After the meeting they offered everyone a box style lunch and we watched a short workshop of presentations. Here is our band president giving his presentation.





Then, there were another set of presentations at noon, but none that interested us. We went back to the room and relaxed. Today our band rehearsed at 5PM, so we just hung around the hotel for a few hours. I wanted to do a load of laundry, but we found out that they only had dry cleaning service and no self service laundry on site. Well so much for that option. So I just worked on my TR notes and played Mahjong.

The other concert band had their rehearsal from 1-3, and then from 3-5PM the Marching band rehearsed. I was glad that we didn’t do the Marching Band and appreciated the extra relaxing time. Again more pictures stolen from the Facebook Group.





Rehearsal for our band (the “red” band) was from 5-7:30PM.





After it was over, we were too tired to walk down the street to either the Japanese or Italian places I'd found on Google Maps. I’d anticipated this, so we had just planned to have dinner in the hotel restaurant. I had a bacon burger and fries, she had a philly cheesesteak and fries. Some friends of ours from the Palm Springs band were having a drink, so we chatted with then for a few. 

And again we went to bed.  I know this is riveting stuff!  


Day 8

3rd Day of our conference

The early mornings don't stop on this trip. Today the red band rehearsal was at 9AM. The good news was that we were all done for the day at 11AM. The other band (green band)  rehearsed from 11AM until 1PM and then most everyone boarded buses and this is what they did for the afternoon.






















































*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*


However, we were going to be party poopers. We had planned for this day for several months. Pam and her Mom live near Tampa, and they often come to Central Florida to meet with people who are at Disney.  They came out to see us in March when we were here. 

So for this visit, we had thrown around several ideas, visit AK, maybe Disney Springs, but in the end, I got my inspiration from @**********. He was just wrapping up his daughter's 16th birthday trip TR which was spent at Universal, when I got this idea. One of the last things they did was dine at Toothsome's Chocolate Emporium. This is a Steampunk inspired restaurant where many of the dishes are based around chocolate in one form of another. I thought about it, and how often would I get the chance to eat at a restaurant in Universal City Walk in Florida? We don't have plans to go back to Universal any time soon. I called up and spoke to the restaurant, and they had plenty of things that would meet our party's unique dietary requirements. All I had to say to Fran was chocolate and steampunk and she was sold!

Pam and Jeanette picked us up from the hotel and soon we were at City Walk approaching our destination. 



 

After putting our name in at the hostess stand we perused the gift shop with its vast array of sweets and other interesting items. 

















And they had macarons in just about every flavor imaginable.  Jeanette got us some passion fruit flavored ones to eat while we waited.









And that top shelf there.  That’s Chocolate covered bacon, in three different flavors.





It wasn't long until I got a text and we were shown to our table. 





I wasn't going to have any alcoholic drinks as we had a somewhat hoity toity event that night, but this vanilla chocolate cocktail sounded delicious! And it was!









Fran got the Curious Cacao. I think she liked it. I didn’t taste it, cause well, coconut.





We ordered a whole bunch of things. Onion rings with a coco ranch dipping sauce.  These were good, not as good as some other places, but not bad at all. The sauce really complimented it nicely.





We also got pork belly sliders. This was the perfect sized little sandwich for me. Tasty too!





Pam got this veggie press sandwich on a glute free bun.





Fran and I split this French Onion Soup. Very yummy! Pam's mom got one of these too.





Of course we had to try the Chocolate Almond bread! Of course this picture looks more like a sweet potato. This was quite yummy! It needed the butter, but it was warm and just out of the oven. 





Now they are known for their milkshakes here. We ordered the Chocolate X5, this was quite yummy!

At some point during our meal. Ms. Penelope came by. Fran and Jeanette had a lovely conversation with her.













And then our desserts came.





I got the triple chocolate bread pudding, and I couldn't even eat a quarter of it.  Sorry about the blurry pic.





Fran got the S'mores sundae and gave it her best college try but she couldn't finish hers either. 





Pam got the Peanut Butter "Delight"? Sundae, and she couldn't finish hers either. 





But Jeanette got to join the clean plate club! She ate every last bit of her chocolate creme Brulee. It looked like she had literally licked every bit of the plate. 





We sat around for quite some time chit chatting. There were tons of empty tables, so we didn’t worry about the huge crowds who were gathering in the waiting area. On our way out we ran into Penelope and Jacques who were posing for photo ops with guests. I caught them in between photos.





Here is a look into where they make some of the goodies.





We waddled back to the car having eaten way more than we all should have.

After our meal, they dropped us back at the hotel. We had an unexpected event this evening. There is a philanthropic group amongst the members of the organization that have pledged support to the LGBA over the period of the next decade. If you read my last TR you'll know that while we don't have a ton of disposable income, we are not currently recycling cans and bottles to make ends meet. So we decided that it was time for us join this group of folks at the meeting we attended on Thursday. That got us an invite to their special Gala event Saturday night. So we got ourselves relatively gussied up to have our first "night on the town" so to speak.

It was a nice reception but since just about everyone else in that group is "old" like us, the event was winding down by 9PM and we headed back to the room to go to bed.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I'm interested to hear about it! I liked the fact that the stuff inside was "filling" and not all cooked up inside the eggs. The cheese was a little meltier, but it also was a little more cooked than I usually like, however, the fillings sort of made up for that. I didn't make it brown on the outside, which was nice.


It turned out pretty well. I wasn't sure if my medium pan would work, so picked a larger one and it was too large. 
But it still turned out nicely, if a little thin and long (as a result of the pan size.)


franandaj said:


> Unless there is someone there cooking in front of my and I have the option to order eggs over easy, I pass on buffet eggs. Except at 1900 when I make my little burrito....16 days.....


I should learn this... but I never do. I keep hoping to be pleasantly surprised by buffet eggs... and I never am.


franandaj said:


> Yeah definitely hard to turn down when someone else is buying....





franandaj said:


> Ah, well it could be that not so many Northerners are aware of what they are. We are going to Holy Mole today cause all this discussion of Fish Tacos has made me want one and they have the best ones around. On Tuesdays they're only 99 cents! But I can spring for the $1.89 regular price. And their papas fritas are awesome too. It seems that we had this discussion a while back and Fish Tacos from Hole Mole were supposed to be "on the list" as well.



Well.... I took my sister out to lunch today and we went to... Stella's. Guess what I ordered?


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> they had some make ‘em yourself waffles,


I usually pass on those. They have a... pre-processed taste to them I've found.


franandaj said:


> powdered eggs,


This sounds like a familiar conversation point.


franandaj said:


> There were also those tubes of "dispense your own cereal so that we don’t have to serve you name brand."


 Never heard that... but... yes!!


franandaj said:


> we found out that they only had dry cleaning service and no self service laundry on site.


OMG.
When we (Me, DW and 2 DDs) were in Europe, we were running out of clean clothes. We were in an ultra modern hotel and I noticed they had laundry service for a very reasonable price.
So we put our laundry in the bags (yes... plural) and sent it off. Well, that reasonable price was per/_item_... Think it cost us about $200 to do laundry.


franandaj said:


> I had a bacon burger and fries, she had a philly cheesesteak and fries.


Yum. Thinking you didn't miss out too much.


franandaj said:


> And again we went to bed. I know this is riveting stuff!


Fascinating! 


franandaj said:


> then most everyone boarded buses and this is what they did for the afternoon.


Held up a banner?

Kidding. 


franandaj said:


>


Look at that turnout!


franandaj said:


>


That's a cool shot!


franandaj said:


> However, we were going to be party poopers.


Oh! I was looking and looking for you guys in the photos! 


franandaj said:


> One of the last things they did was dine at Toothsome's Chocolate Emporium.


You did! Nice!


franandaj said:


> All I had to say to Fran was chocolate and steampunk and she was sold!


I've said this before... I think Fran and I would get along just fine. 


franandaj said:


> After putting our name in at the hostess stand we perused the gift shop with its vast array of sweets and other interesting items.


 So much interesting... and delectable to look at.


franandaj said:


> And that top shelf there. That’s Chocolate covered bacon, in three different flavors.


Hello!


franandaj said:


> Fran got the Curious Cacao. I think she liked it. I didn’t taste it, cause well, coconut.


Ew...


franandaj said:


> . Onion rings with a coco ranch dipping sauce.


Hmm... don't think I'd care for that dipping sauce.


franandaj said:


> Fran and I split this French Onion Soup. Very yummy!


Interesting. I'm surprised it's cheese slices... and they haven't been completely melted.


franandaj said:


> Of course we had to try the Chocolate Almond bread! Of course this picture looks more like a sweet potato. This was quite yummy! It needed the butter, but it was warm and just out of the oven.


That sounds good!


franandaj said:


> At some point during our meal. Ms. Penelope came by. Fran and Jeanette had a lovely conversation with her.


What did they talk about?


franandaj said:


> Fran got the S'mores sundae and gave it her best college try but she couldn't finish hers either.


Of the four desserts, this one appeals to me the most.


franandaj said:


> But Jeanette got to join the clean plate club! She ate every last bit of her chocolate creme Brulee. It looked like she had literally licked every bit of the plate.


 I'm not surprised! That might've been my second choice.


franandaj said:


> Here is a look into where they make some of the goodies.


Yum. Yes please.


franandaj said:


> That got us an invite to their special Gala event Saturday night. So we got ourselves relatively gussied up to have our first "night on the town" so to speak.


Very nice. I'm sure you guys enjoyed that.


----------



## afwdwfan

Looks like a busy, yet kind of relaxed time at your conference.  I'd be going to bed early too.  Toothsome's looks awesome.  I'm glad you found an opportunity to slip over to CityWalk and try it out!


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> It turned out pretty well. I wasn't sure if my medium pan would work, so picked a larger one and it was too large.
> But it still turned out nicely, if a little thin and long (as a result of the pan size.)



I use my small skillet which I think they call an 8 inch pan. Are your pans sized in metric?



pkondz said:


> I should learn this... but I never do. I keep hoping to be pleasantly surprised by buffet eggs... and I never am.



Silky, silly, pkondz  



pkondz said:


> Well.... I took my sister out to lunch today and we went to... Stella's. Guess what I ordered?



How were they? Other than all that cilantro, they look good! I still have not gotten mine. Maybe tomorrow before band.



pkondz said:


> I usually pass on those. They have a... pre-processed taste to them I've found.



Huh. That I haven't noticed. I usually really like them.



pkondz said:


> This sounds like a familiar conversation point.







pkondz said:


> Never heard that... but... yes!!



I made it up!  



pkondz said:


> OMG.
> When we (Me, DW and 2 DDs) were in Europe, we were running out of clean clothes. We were in an ultra modern hotel and I noticed they had laundry service for a very reasonable price.
> So we put our laundry in the bags (yes... plural) and sent it off. Well, that reasonable price was per/_item_... Think it cost us about $200 to do laundry.



  That's why I always triple check on things. Especially ones that sound too good to be true!



pkondz said:


> Yum. Thinking you didn't miss out too much.



It was a serviceable dinner. We didn't need more than that.



pkondz said:


> Fascinating!







pkondz said:


> Held up a banner?
> 
> Kidding.



Normally that IS Fran's job.



pkondz said:


> Look at that turnout!



Well there were more than 300 musicians in attendance so it's not surprising that at least half of them were willing to march.



pkondz said:


> That's a cool shot!



I dont know how someone got it, but again, I stole it from the FB group.



pkondz said:


> Oh! I was looking and looking for you guys in the photos!



Surprise!



pkondz said:


> You did! Nice!
> I've said this before... I think Fran and I would get along just fine.



We just need to get you two together when she doesn't feel sick.  Which is rare.  You need to visit when there are not other DISers and surprise her cause it seems if we go stay at the hotel and there are people visiting she gets sick. I think she doesn't want to meet my friends. 



pkondz said:


> So much interesting... and delectable to look at.



I know. It was quite amusing to wait for our table.



pkondz said:


> Hmm... don't think I'd care for that dipping sauce.



I wasn't sure either, but it was actually quite good!



pkondz said:


> Interesting. I'm surprised it's cheese slices... and they haven't been completely melted.



I know it doesn't look melted, but it was melty enough that it was still tasty. I guess by using slicesnthey can also use them in sandwiches too.



pkondz said:


> What did they talk about?



They talked about how she traveled around in her hot air balloon, how she discovered chocolate, and why she decided to open the restaurant.  I know Fran was wondering if she would open one at Universal Citywalk in California. I know she also talked about her robot Jacques, but he wasn't with her then.



pkondz said:


> Of the four desserts, this one appeals to me the most



It was a difficult choice, so many of them sounded good.



pkondz said:


> I'm not surprised! That might've been my second choice.



I think I need a do over!



pkondz said:


> Very nice. I'm sure you guys enjoyed that.



It was nice to be among the circle of folks in that group.


----------



## franandaj

afwdwfan said:


> Looks like a busy, yet kind of relaxed time at your conference. I'd be going to bed early too.



We ended up being lucky. Since we didnt signup for the Marching Band part we had a lot more extra time. We're getting old some so going to bed early is actually becoming a bonus for us.



afwdwfan said:


> Toothsome's looks awesome. I'm glad you found an opportunity to slip over to CityWalk and try it out!



Me too! It was really a highlight.  I'm not usually a major chocoholic but this was very fun and delicious!


----------



## franandaj

Move along.....

Nothing to see here......


----------



## franandaj

Last day of the the conference and The Long Way Home.

OK, bear with me. Due to the lack of pictures I've chosen to just wrap it up here. This is a long one so I hope you can make it through...I'm not even sure how I did!


Day 9


Another morning with a 9AM meeting. This is the final meeting where we vote on all the upcoming conferences, new board members, and we get to hear about upcoming fun stuff. We actually were done 15 minutes early!

There was this gentleman who had been trying to track me down all throughout the conference. He wanted to meet for a few minutes and said that he "had something for me." I had been very curious but our timing just didn't work out for the past couple days. Since I had a few extra minutes he stopped by our (completely trashed) hotel room. It turns out that he is a member of the Houston band. In preparation for the 2017 conference (which was cancelled by Hurricane Harvey), he had written a book on the history of conferences for the first 35 years.

In 2016 I had posted a random post on the event's FB group about changes in societal thinking over a period of 10 years. He had copied that entire post and included it in his book giving me credit. So he wanted me to have a copy of the book in return for giving him that one little quote. It was very sweet and rather touching.

I thanked him, but then had to throw him out of the room cause Fran and I had to get dressed for the concert! He wasn't a delegate so he hadn't been in a meeting for the last two hours and was already dressed!

Once we were ready, we headed to the hotel lobby where they were loading the buses to take us to the concert venue. We were on the first bus (for the red band, the green band had already been on the way for over an hour) and it was a good thing we got there early. The stage was a little tricky for Fran to get up there. We had to figure out the logistics of where she would park the scooter, and how to best get her into her seat.  It’s not easy moving 100+ people off a stage while moving 100+ people on in a timely fashion. Our hosts really had the logistics worked out well!

Here we are in our sound check.





Afterwards we were treated to cheese and pepperoni pizzas in the "green room."





Pretty soon it was showtime! I’ve only got a picture of our band, but there were two others (a jazz band and the green concert band) who performed before us.









Here’s my saxophone section!





Pam and her mom were in the audience and they loved the show. Fran gets a little star struck when we work with notable composers, and on this concert we had two different composers with World Premieres. She was able to get one of them to sign her music after the concert and was thrilled!

After the concert, while the rest of the band members got in the buses to go back to the hotel and on to the after party, Fran and I went with Pam and Jeanette. We loaded her scooter into the back of Pam's car and went off to a little Greek Restaurant I had found on Google Maps.

We started off with Saganaki, but it wasn't flaming when they brought it to the table. Fire hazard, maybe?  It was served with Pita bread and was very yummy.









Fran got a pork Souvlaki sandwich with fries, she seemed to like it as she ate the whole thing.





I got a Gyro sandwich with rice pilaf. So good and soooooo much food! I didn't finish. You can also see Jeanette's sandwich in the back, she got the same sandwich as Fran but asked them to substitute hummus for the pork.





Pamela got an Aegean Salad and the roasted potatoes. She also joined the clean plate club. 





The restaurant closed at 8PM and we had gotten our orders in just before the kitchen closed. It was clear that they wanted us out of there, plus Fran and I had a lot of packing to do. So we said our goodbyes for now, and actually we will be seeing them again in just a little while.

When we were back in the room, Fran got right into bed and promptly fell asleep. I had already packed one suitcase while we were at Disney, so I packed up two more and decided to go to sleep. We had a late flight and didn't have to be out of the room until check out time, so we could easily wrap it up in the morning. 


Day 10


Today was our first in four days that we didn't have a 9AM commitment so I didn’t rush around, but I told Fran that I wanted to go down to breakfast at 9AM, she countered with 9:10AM, and we left the room at 9:20. 

I had my standard "make it yourself" waffle, bacon, juice, and fruit. As we were wrapping up our meal, Justin (our Conductor) came by our table to chat about what he'd been up to all weekend. At some point he said that he needed to get back up to the room to finish packing as his flight left at 11:50.

We were all done packing by 11:30 and right about this time Justin called to say he missed his flight. I'm not sure what he thought we could do, then again he treats us like his moms.

Down in the lobby, our driver was already outside and we loaded up for the trip to the airport. On our way to the airport Fran read an article on her phone that the Skyliner would be reopening today.  Go figure.

Once at the airport, we had plenty of time, our flight wasn't until 4:35PM, so after checking our luggage, we perused the shops. At the Disney store there CMs were pin trading but we didn't have any pins. I don't know how Fran got in her discussion with the CM, but she was telling him about our new car named Pascal, next thing I know he's giving her his Pascal pin!

We moved on and came upon one of those chair massage places. She said she would happily wait if I wanted to get a massage, so I had a 20 minute back and neck massage. Life was pretty good.

We decided we might as well head to the satellite terminal and went through security. We got on the fake-o-rail and began speeding to the terminal when I realized we were on the one to gates 77-100. Our gate was 107. Still off my game. So we stayed on the train, went back to the main terminal and crossed to the other platform where we got to the right place. We were hungry by this point, so I got a two item chinese combo, and Fran ordered a sub sandwich. She was going to share it with me, until I saw them heap on those peppers they use in giardiniera, blech! It was all her sandwich now. She thought I could just pick them off, but they have a sauce that permeates the entire sandwich and tastes icky. I still shared my Chinese with her while we waited to board the plane.

Once onboard we got settled with our electronic devices, playing games, finishing up my trip notes, etc. We taxied out to the runway and soon it was our turn to go. After an unusually long time, the captain came on the speakers and said we needed to be towed back to the gate, the second engine wouldn't start and we needed an "air start" or something like that.  Fran and I took it to mean they would be jump starting the plane. The pilot also explained that this engine was also in control of the AC, and once they got it started the plane would cool down. At this point he gave any passengers who wished to leave the plane that option. A few people took him up on the offer.

Back at the gate they tried the air starter, it didn't seem to work so they said that they would bring a different starter over. It was at this point that I started calculating at what time we would have no hope of making our connecting flight in Vegas. We had a two hour layover so we could leave up to an hour and a half late and still have a prayer of making the connecting flight. The second air starter thing didn't work, and Fran texted Justin that his bad luck was spilling over onto us. Little did we know that he made the stand by flight AND got bumped up to First Class.

When the third air starter didn't work it was 6:30PM, everyone on the plane was hot and sweaty, and passengers started yelling things about a new legislation that Congress passed that they couldn't keep us stuck on the plane.

So we all got off the plane. They made an announcement that there was a plane coming in from San Juan that we could commandeer to get to Vegas that night and once inside the terminal we could discuss our options with a gate agent. The line was huge by the time Fran and I got out of the plane. It was near 7PM, and they announced that if Vegas was your end destination, you need not wait in line. There were three clerks helping people and as it approached 7:15, I noticed that two of the clerks were still helping the same two people that they were helping when I was six feet back in the line. Another 15 minutes went by and the same people were being helped still. When I first got in line I had set Fran up next to a charging station and plugged in all our phones and tablets. While we were in the plane, we had nearly drained the batteries, and for whatever reason, the percentage of charge wasn't budging. 

The flight from San Juan landed and the passengers unloaded. Now the flight to Vegas was showing an 8:30 departure time. While in line, I learned that the passengers going to Sacramento were being offered a hotel voucher in Las Vegas and a credit on a future flight. 

It was nearly 8PM when I finally got up to the counter. They were giving us two options, fly to Vegas, sleep there, and catch the first flight to LA in the morning, or sleep in Orlando and catch the first flight through wherever to LAX. The hotel in Las Vegas where they would put is up was South Point Casino. We like that place, I could just see Fran walking in there and heading right to a blackjack table, even though we only had $100 cash on us.

If we slept in FL, we could go to the hotel now, so we took that option. So we took the voucher for the hotel and a future flight. I blocked out our names and part of the number, but these babies are slready used up as of three months ago!





The agent immediately picked up the phone to try and get our luggage before it was loaded onto the new plane, and see if he could get Fran's scooter as well. I’m sure glad that I took two full weeks of medications with me and not just the 9 nights I thought we would be staying.

Of the four suitcases they were able to get two of them, the other two were already loaded in the belly of the plane. When I pack for going on trips, I pack in case one of the suitcases gets lost on the way. I put equal amounts of underwear for both of us in each case, I spread the clothes out equally as well. I realized that for the trip home I had neglected to distribute my clothes equally. In fact, when we got our suitcases, we had the one with all the dirty clothes in half, and the one with all our Disney stuff. 

We went to the pickup location for the hotel and waited about 15 minutes for the shuttle. By the time we were back at the hotel and checked in it was already quarter to 10. The restaurant in the hotel closed at 10 and the bar was open until 11:30. We dumped our luggage in the room, put our electronic devices on chargers and headed down for dinner. Since we had no camera, only our phones (which were charging in the room), you'll have to believe me when I said that I had two glasses of Kendall Jackson Chardonnay, and we split a Reuben sandwich, a bowl of French Onion Soup and a Caesar salad. It turned out that I actually had no clean underwear in the two suitcases that we had, but luckily since I had dirty clothes there was _some_ underwear. I washed it in the sink with shampoo along with some nylons. We watched some TV before I finally drifted off to sleep.


Day 11


When the alarm went off at 4AM I felt like I was waking up from the hyper sleep on Mission Space. Almost no time had passed in the four or so hours I was asleep.

My underwear was still sopping wet, but Fran offered to blow dry it for me so I didn't have to go commando.

I got myself dressed and we were out the door and downstairs by the 5AM pick up time. Back at the airport we checked our luggage and headed to security. I don't know what the heck happened with Fran but she was found with multiple box cutters on her person and carry ons and for a while she was sort of in TSA jail. A police officer interviewed her and even came and talked to me. I was seriously freaking out and afraid that they were going to put her in handcuffs and take her off to prison for a while there. I won't say any of the other things going through my mind as they aren't at all appropriate for the boards. 

Eventually they did let her go (sans box cutters) and we were able to head towards our gate. How did she get through security so easily the day before?????

I stopped at McD's to get our breakfast while she got her scooter all checked in. It was a very cranky day. Soon we boarded. How often do I get sunrise pictures when I’m not on the ship?









I tried to sleep. I tried sleeping sitting up, I tried to lay on the two seats with the end seat belt fastened, too uncomfortable. I tried to lay on the two seats with the middle seat belt fastened, also too uncomfortable. I tried to sleep sitting up again. Somewhere in there I probably dozed off for 20 minutes, maybe.

We had hit cruising altitude, so I gave up and I got out my computer. I actually had some band business stuff that I had to get done, so I bought the wifi and went to work. While online, I realized the the gate agent the night before had screwed up on our flights. He told us that we would be arriving just after noon, but in fact had booked us on the connecting flight that left at 12:30 when we should have been on the 11:05 flight. We decided to see if we could change flights cause that hour and a half would be very valuable on the ground in LA. We were already a day late getting home!

When we landed in Las Vegas, I grabbed my carry ons and hightailed it to the gate for the earlier flight. We landed in Terminal C and the other flight left out of Terminal B. It was quite a hike! I explained the situation to the gate agent. I also explained that we knew our luggage and the scooter would still travel on the later flight. She told me that if Fran could guarantee that she would be here in time for preboarding of the next flight, she would go ahead and move us to that flight for no charge. Fran had someone pushing her in a wheelchair and said that they would start on their way to the new gate.

Since it took me a while to get there, I took the new boarding passes and went to use the restroom. It had been a while since we left the hotel in Orlando. As I am coming back to the gate, she calls me and say, “Where are you? I’m at the gate.”  

I was like…..”what??????”

Turns out, she told the guy pushing her that there was $20 in it for him if her got there in plenty of time for the flight.  

We still had at least half an hour until boarding time. I didn't drink any coffee before the first flight in hope that I might sleep a little bit. Since that didn't happen, I was raring to go for a spot of Joe. There was an Einstein's Bagels in the terminal area, and we often go to a nearby one at home, so this seemed like a good solution for a snack and some beverages.

They didn't have any onion bagels (they never do) so I got Asiago, my second choice. Fran got her first choice of Blueberry, both toasted with a schmear of cream cheese. Sorry, no pics. I got a big cup of dark roast with cream.

And we waited to board our plane. Phones drained again, we found charging spots and hoped they might reach 50% before boarding time. On the first flight I had emailed for clarification regarding my project and since the guy rarely checks email, I texted him when we landed. He got back to me before we boarded so once on board, I was able to get my computer back out and finish my project. I emailed him the files and figured I could text him on the ground to let him know they were done and in his inbox. My computer had 28% battery and my phone was pretty close as well.

Once we landed, Fran was greeted by a wheelchair attendant. I told the person at the gate that we had luggage and a scooter coming in on the next flight and that we would be back later in the day to pick it up. She noted that in the computer and we headed to the next destination. Fran's job was to get the luggage that we hadn't been able to get off the plane the night before, and mine was to go find the car.

We were both successful and ended up having the luggage loaded into the car and leaving LAX before our other flight even took off from Vegas (if it ended up being on time).

The reason for our hustle? It was Trader Sam's Hatbox Ghost mug release day! If you were reading along last year, we waited four hours in line just to get them. This year they were not nearly in as high of demand. I guess people thought they were the same mugs, but no. Last year the face was on the ghost, this year his face was in the hat box.





We drove home and unloaded the suitcases. We changed shirts cause we wanted to be wearing the T-shirts from the conference for rehearsal that night, we grabbed our folders for band rehearsal tonight (our instruments were already with us) and hit the road for for the DLH.

Since she didn’t have her scooter, she had to walk to the room where they were selling the mugs. It took her quite a while to get there and by the time she walked into the room she was really tired. We bought our obligatory mugs, then went to the Fantaisia store for the pins and ornaments. She ended up deciding not to walk back to the car and having me bring the car up to the valet area where she got into the car. At that point we got some grub from JitB and then navigated our way back to LAX to get our bags and the scooter. There was some controversy between us regarding this decision but in the end I think it was for the best.

We made it to band in the nick of time and because it was our last rehearsal before the concert Justin kept us later than usual. By the time we were done we had been up nearly 22 hours and still had to drive home. We got home around 11PM and by the time I fed the cats and we ate some Stouffers frozen entrees for 2nd dinner it was nearly 2AM. We had been up for nearly 25 hours.  


Day 12


There is not much to report, but it will segue nicely into my next bonus feature. There was an appointment scheduled between 8-10AM to repair my tub, I got up, showered and dressed and then laid back down in bed. At 8:15 I got a call that the part they had found in their warehouse was defective and they would have to reorder the part and reschedule. By that point I didn't care and pulled the covers over my head and went back to sleep. 

I was able to get another hour of sleep and I woke up feeling much more refreshed.  At least I was surrounded by kitties in bed. They had forgiven us. I had a full day ahead, two full days actually! And to think about it the whole week was pretty hectic. I didn't actually "make" dinner for over a week after we got home. We ate out, frozen entrees, or takeaway which is highly unusual.  But we were home.

By the time I get to this part of the TR, I suspect that we will have a trip to WDW planned, and no doubt I will have ADRs and maybe even FP planned.

And that’s true, in fact I leave in 4 days!

Thanks for reading all the way through the boring parts with no Disney as well.

The bonus features will begin right here, but possibly not until I get back from WDW. Then again it's already written so if Fran slows me down leaving the room there may be time to post!


----------



## afwdwfan

franandaj said:


> In 2016 I had posted a random post on the event's FB group about changes in societal thinking over a period of 10 years. He had copied that entire post and included it in his book giving me credit. So he wanted me to have a copy of the book in return for giving him that one little quote. It was very sweet and rather touching.
> 
> I thanked him, but then had to throw him out of the room cause Fran and I had to get dressed for the concert! He wasn't a delegate so he hadn't been in a meeting for the last two hours and was already dressed!


Wow!  That's pretty cool!


franandaj said:


> Today was our first in four days that we didn't have a 9AM commitment so I didn’t rush around, but I told Fran that I wanted to go down to breakfast at 9AM, she countered with 9:10AM, and we left the room at 9:20.


  Sounds about right.


franandaj said:


> Once onboard we got settled with our electronic devices, playing games, finishing up my trip notes, etc. We taxied out to the runway and soon it was our turn to go. After an unusually long time, the captain came on the speakers and said we needed to be towed back to the gate, the second engine wouldn't start and we needed an "air start" or something like that. Fran and I took it to mean they would be jump starting the plane. The pilot also explained that this engine was also in control of the AC, and once they got it started the plane would cool down. At this point he gave any passengers who wished to leave the plane that option. A few people took him up on the offer.


Yikes... sounds like fun.  


franandaj said:


> Back at the airport we checked our luggage and headed to security. I don't know what the heck happened with Fran but she was found with multiple box cutters on her person and carry ons and for a while she was sort of in TSA jail. A police officer interviewed her and even came and talked to me. I was seriously freaking out and afraid that they were going to put her in handcuffs and take her off to prison for a while there. I won't say any of the other things going through my mind as they aren't at all appropriate for the boards.


Holy cow!  What the heck????  Did she just randomly actually have them on her and they were missed or did something shady happen with her carryon or something???  


franandaj said:


> Since it took me a while to get there, I took the new boarding passes and went to use the restroom. It had been a while since we left the hotel in Orlando. As I am coming back to the gate, she calls me and say, “Where are you? I’m at the gate.”
> 
> I was like…..”what??????”
> 
> Turns out, she told the guy pushing her that there was $20 in it for him if her got there in plenty of time for the flight.


Some green motivation will get you far!  


franandaj said:


> Since she didn’t have her scooter, she had to walk to the room where they were selling the mugs. It took her quite a while to get there and by the time she walked into the room she was really tired. We bought our obligatory mugs, then went to the Fantaisia store for the pins and ornaments. She ended up deciding not to walk back to the car and having me bring the car up to the valet area where she got into the car.


Sorry she had to struggle around without the scooter for a while, but I'm glad you were able to get your mugs and spend a bit of time at DLR.


franandaj said:


> And that’s true, in fact I leave in 4 days!


Wow!  have a great trip!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Hope you get to enjoy Festival of the Arts!  I did a drive by trip last weekend on the way to pick up my show girl and had tons of fun.


----------



## DnA2010

Here comes a mammoth reply..it's taken me a few days- 



franandaj said:


> I'm sure your boss loves that!



I need my mental breaks! Doing 10 hours straight is draining



franandaj said:


> We only open ice wine on special occasions and honestly we just opened a bottle at Christmas that we bought on our 2018 trip to KC, MO.  I'll try and drink at least one before you visit next.



We are the same- I actually found a lost super old one the other day, we cracked it and it was actually good!



franandaj said:


> But see to me: seafood = fish so your sentences have made zero sense to me.



Ya I know...I should focus more on that it's shellfish that's fishey to me



franandaj said:


>



They look very organized



franandaj said:


>



I want to be friends with these guys!



franandaj said:


>



dangggg!! Those are fancy!



franandaj said:


> And they had macarons in just about every flavor imaginable. Jeanette got us some passion fruit flavored ones to eat while we waited.



yumm! I love passion fruit stuff too



franandaj said:


> That’s Chocolate covered bacon, in three different flavors.



I know this is a thing, chocolate bacon, but I haven't been down that road yet...



franandaj said:


>



I did wonder when I first saw this photo




franandaj said:


> Now they are known for their milkshakes here.



Wowzas!! I'd be wanting to try a bunch of those!



franandaj said:


> And then our desserts came.



Those all look fantastic!



franandaj said:


> Fran got the S'mores sundae and gave it her best college try but she couldn't finish hers either.



I like the toasted marshmellows! Nice detail!



franandaj said:


> So we got ourselves relatively gussied up to have our first "night on the town" so to speak.



No picture of dressed up?



franandaj said:


> In 2016 I had posted a random post on the event's FB group about changes in societal thinking over a period of 10 years. He had copied that entire post and included it in his book giving me credit. So he wanted me to have a copy of the book in return for giving him that one little quote. It was very sweet and rather touching.



wow that's really cool! How considerate of him!



franandaj said:


> Afterwards we were treated to cheese and pepperoni pizzas in the "green room."



That's a lot of hot n ready pizzas!



franandaj said:


> Here’s my saxophone section!



How many of these folks did you know before?



franandaj said:


> but I told Fran that I wanted to go down to breakfast at 9AM, she countered with 9:10AM, and we left the room at 9:20.



20 minutes seems pretty darn good!



franandaj said:


> she was telling him about our new car named Pascal, next thing I know he's giving her his Pascal pin!



Does this really surprise you?  


franandaj said:


> Fran texted Justin that his bad luck was spilling over onto us.



Hehe! 


franandaj said:


> Little did we know that he made the stand by flight AND got bumped up to First Class.



Lucky guy indeed!!



franandaj said:


> The hotel in Las Vegas where they would put is up was South Point Casino. We like that place, I could just see Fran walking in there and heading right to a blackjack table, even though we only had $100 cash on us.



I could totally see this! You guys should come see us in a few weeks there 
I remember messaging with you this day, and all the craziness!



franandaj said:


> don't know what the heck happened with Fran but she was found with multiple box cutters on her person and carry ons and for a while she was sort of in TSA jail. A police officer interviewed her and even came and talked to me. I was seriously freaking out and afraid that they were going to put her in handcuffs and take her off to prison for a while there. I won't say any of the other things going through my mind as they aren't at all appropriate for the boards.
> 
> Eventually they did let her go (sans box cutters) and we were able to head towards our gate. How did she get through security so easily the day before?????



What the HECK?? So glad it all got sorted!



franandaj said:


> Since it took me a while to get there, I took the new boarding passes and went to use the restroom. It had been a while since we left the hotel in Orlando. As I am coming back to the gate, she calls me and say, “Where are you? I’m at the gate.”
> 
> I was like…..”what??????”
> 
> Turns out, she told the guy pushing her that there was $20 in it for him if her got there in plenty of time for the flight.



This doesn't surprise me, Fran is on it!



franandaj said:


> The reason for our hustle? It was Trader Sam's Hatbox Ghost mug release day! If you were reading along last year, we waited four hours in line just to get them. This year they were not nearly in as high of demand. I guess people thought they were the same mugs, but no. Last year the face was on the ghost, this year his face was in the hat box.



Very nice!



franandaj said:


> There was some controversy between us regarding this decision but in the end I think it was for the best.



Oh I think I'm going to use this- "there was some controversy between us on the decision"   



franandaj said:


> At least I was surrounded by kitties in bed. They had forgiven us.



How many kitties do you usually have snuggled up with you?



franandaj said:


> The bonus features will begin right here, but possibly not until I get back from WDW. Then again it's already written so if Fran slows me down leaving the room there may be time to post!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

franandaj said:


> The breakfast buffet was included for Hilton Honors Gold members, so we had that going for us, which was nice.



How about eternal consciousness?



franandaj said:


> And again we went to bed. I know this is riveting stuff!



Well, they can't all be roller coaster adventures!



franandaj said:


> One of the last things they did was dine at Toothsome's Chocolate Emporium. This is a Steampunk inspired restaurant where many of the dishes are based around chocolate in one form of another.



Hey, I know that place!



franandaj said:


> All I had to say to Fran was chocolate and steampunk and she was sold!



Fran knows that of which she speaks.



franandaj said:


> Fran got the Curious Cacao. I think she liked it. I didn’t taste it, cause well, coconut.



Good call there.   



franandaj said:


> We waddled back to the car having eaten way more than we all should have.



I know that feeling so well!



franandaj said:


> This is a long one so I hope you can make it through...I'm not even sure how I did!



Hang on, let me go grab a snack.



franandaj said:


> In 2016 I had posted a random post on the event's FB group about changes in societal thinking over a period of 10 years. He had copied that entire post and included it in his book giving me credit. So he wanted me to have a copy of the book in return for giving him that one little quote. It was very sweet and rather touching.



Hey, that's pretty cool!



franandaj said:


> Afterwards we were treated to cheese and pepperoni pizzas in the "green room."



Holy cow.  That's a lot of pizza.



franandaj said:


> Pam and her mom were in the audience and they loved the show. Fran gets a little star struck when we work with notable composers, and on this concert we had two different composers with World Premieres. She was able to get one of them to sign her music after the concert and was thrilled!



Nice!  I'd be starstruck if it was John Williams.



franandaj said:


> Today was our first in four days that we didn't have a 9AM commitment so I didn’t rush around, but I told Fran that I wanted to go down to breakfast at 9AM, she countered with 9:10AM, and we left the room at 9:20.



 Why am I not surprised?



franandaj said:


> I'm not sure what he thought we could do, then again he treats us like his moms.



Well...good luck with that!



franandaj said:


> After an unusually long time, the captain came on the speakers and said we needed to be towed back to the gate, the second engine wouldn't start and we needed an "air start" or something like that. Fran and I took it to mean they would be jump starting the plane.



That sounds so comforting.  "Hang on, let me grab the pull starter!"



franandaj said:


> We had a two hour layover so we could leave up to an hour and a half late and still have a prayer of making the connecting flight. The second air starter thing didn't work, and Fran texted Justin that his bad luck was spilling over onto us. Little did we know that he made the stand by flight AND got bumped up to First Class.



I wish I had bad luck like that.



franandaj said:


> I don't know what the heck happened with Fran but she was found with multiple box cutters on her person and carry ons and for a while she was sort of in TSA jail. A police officer interviewed her and even came and talked to me.



Um...what???



franandaj said:


> I tried to sleep. I tried sleeping sitting up, I tried to lay on the two seats with the end seat belt fastened, too uncomfortable. I tried to lay on the two seats with the middle seat belt fastened, also too uncomfortable. I tried to sleep sitting up again. Somewhere in there I probably dozed off for 20 minutes, maybe.



I can never sleep on planes.  It's hard.



franandaj said:


> Turns out, she told the guy pushing her that there was $20 in it for him if her got there in plenty of time for the flight.



Best $20 she ever spent.



franandaj said:


> ast year the face was on the ghost, this year his face was in the hat box.



That's a neat little touch.



franandaj said:


> We had been up for nearly 25 hours.



Ugh.



franandaj said:


> And that’s true, in fact I leave in 4 days!



Cool!  Have fun storming the castle!


----------



## basketlacey

Read the whole trip report with my coffee this morning! Loved the combo of Disney and the band stuff! The pic from SDD is adorable and I’m glad Fran rode it (even if it was first and only). The Spanish restaurant looked interesting. I need to see if they do magical dining any other time of year. 

I’m catching up on trip reports. I tend not to read as much when I don’t have trips planned. But Santa brought me an annual pass so it’s going to be a fun year. Thanks for sharing all of your adventures! I need more pics of Fran’s shopping


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I use my small skillet which I think they call an 8 inch pan. Are your pans sized in metric?


We use Imperial mostly. 
tsp, tbsp, cup, 10” pan, bake at 350, etc. 
But not sure of my frying pan sizes. I “think” I have 2-6”, 8 or 10” and a 12” or bigger.


franandaj said:


> Silky, silly, pkondz


You know, you’re the first person to call me “silky”. 



franandaj said:


> How were they? Other than all that cilantro, they look good! I still have not gotten mine. Maybe tomorrow before band.


They were........ okay. 
I’m thinking maybe they’re just not my thing.


franandaj said:


> I made it up!


 


franandaj said:


> Normally that IS Fran's job.


So I wasn’t far off!!


franandaj said:


> Well there were more than 300 musicians in attendance so it's not surprising that at least half of them were willing to march.


300!! Whoa!


franandaj said:


> We just need to get you two together when she doesn't feel sick. Which is rare. You need to visit when there are not other DISers and surprise her cause it seems if we go stay at the hotel and there are people visiting she gets sick. I think she doesn't want to meet my friends.


Great. I’ll jump out and surprise her and she’ll have a heart attack which will give _me_ a heart attack and you’ll have 2 bodies to dispose of. 


franandaj said:


> I know it doesn't look melted, but it was melty enough that it was still tasty. I guess by using slicesnthey can also use them in sandwiches too.


I guess so...


franandaj said:


> They talked about how she traveled around in her hot air balloon, how she discovered chocolate, and why she decided to open the restaurant. I know Fran was wondering if she would open one at Universal Citywalk in California. I know she also talked about her robot Jacques, but he wasn't with her then.


That sounds fun. 


franandaj said:


> I think I need a do over!


Then... do!


franandaj said:


> It was nice to be among the circle of folks in that group.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> This is a long one so I hope you can make it through...I'm not even sure how I did!


Hang on... lemme get comfy (silky-er)... okay go. 


franandaj said:


> We actually were done 15 minutes early!


At a conference? This is possible??


franandaj said:


> he had written a book on the history of conferences for the first 35 years.


Cool!


franandaj said:


> In 2016 I had posted a random post on the event's FB group about changes in societal thinking over a period of 10 years. He had copied that entire post and included it in his book giving me credit. So he wanted me to have a copy of the book in return for giving him that one little quote. It was very sweet and rather touching.


No way! How cool is that?? You’re published!


franandaj said:


> Here we are in our sound check.


Found Fran right away. Not positive I found you. I think I did. 
Is that an oboe by Fran? And what’s the smaller item? Looks like a drink? Or...?


franandaj said:


> Afterwards we were treated to cheese and pepperoni pizzas


Butt-load of pizzas!


franandaj said:


> Fran gets a little star struck when we work with notable composers, and on this concert we had two different composers with World Premieres. She was able to get one of them to sign her music after the concert and was thrilled!


 


franandaj said:


> We started off with Saganaki


Never heard of that. Flaming or otherwise. 


franandaj said:


> Fran got a pork Souvlaki sandwich
> I got a Gyro sandwich with rice pilaf.


yum and yum!


franandaj said:


> I told Fran that I wanted to go down to breakfast at 9AM, she countered with 9:10AM, and we left the room at 9:20.


 


franandaj said:


> Justin called to say he missed his flight.


Well... poop. 


franandaj said:


> I don't know how Fran got in her discussion with the CM, but she was telling him about our new car named Pascal, next thing I know he's giving her his Pascal pin!


 Well you did say she’s very easy to talk to. 


franandaj said:


> We moved on and came upon one of those chair massage places. She said she would happily wait if I wanted to get a massage, so I had a 20 minute back and neck massage. Life was pretty good.


I’ve never had the nerve to try one of those. How are they?


franandaj said:


> We got on the fake-o-rail and began speeding to the terminal when I realized we were on the one to gates 77-100. Our gate was 107. Still off my game.


Whoops! Not a big deal, though. 


franandaj said:


> After an unusually long time, the captain came on the speakers and said we needed to be towed back to the gate, the second engine wouldn't start and we needed an "air start" or something like that.


Oy


franandaj said:


> At this point he gave any passengers who wished to leave the plane that option. A few people took him up on the offer.


I’m surprised by that. 


franandaj said:


> Little did we know that he made the stand by flight AND got bumped up to First Class.


What? Lucky!


franandaj said:


> When the third air starter didn't work it was 6:30PM, everyone on the plane was hot and sweaty, and passengers started yelling things about a new legislation that Congress passed that they couldn't keep us stuck on the plane.


Oh man... it’s like a mini riot about to start. 


franandaj said:


> It was nearly 8PM when I finally got up to the counter.


 


franandaj said:


> The hotel in Las Vegas where they would put is up was South Point Casino. We like that place


Me too. 


franandaj said:


> I’m sure glad that I took two full weeks of medications with me and not just the 9 nights I thought we would be staying.


Oh! Yeah! I hadn’t thought of that. 


franandaj said:


> When the alarm went off at 4AM


Ugh...


franandaj said:


> I don't know what the heck happened with Fran but she was found with multiple box cutters on her person and carry ons and for a while she was sort of in TSA jail.


I’m sorry... what?
Why on Earth did she have those????


franandaj said:


> I was seriously freaking out and afraid that they were going to put her in handcuffs and take her off to prison for a while there.





franandaj said:


> As I am coming back to the gate, she calls me and say, “Where are you? I’m at the gate.”
> 
> I was like…..”what??????”
> 
> Turns out, she told the guy pushing her that there was $20 in it for him if her got there in plenty of time for the flight.


 


franandaj said:


> Fran's job was to get the luggage that we hadn't been able to get off the plane the night before, and mine was to go find the car.
> 
> We were both successful


Good! About time something goes right!


franandaj said:


> The reason for our hustle? It was Trader Sam's Hatbox Ghost mug release day!


Ah!


franandaj said:


> By the time we were done we had been up nearly 22 hours and still had to drive home.


You guys must’ve been exhausted. 


franandaj said:


> By that point I didn't care and pulled the covers over my head and went back to sleep.


Awwwww...


franandaj said:


> And that’s true, in fact I leave in 4 days!


So you’re leaving... Monday?


----------



## jedijill

I forgot about all your drama getting back home!  You do need a do over trip!

Jill in CO


----------



## Steppesister

WHOA! That was some drama!!! Holy Moly!! But the whole underwear debaucle had me totally busting a gut... and you know why.  

Whatn and ending, Alison!


----------



## franandaj

afwdwfan said:


> Wow! That's pretty cool!



I was touched by the sentiment and the mention.



afwdwfan said:


> Sounds about right.



Fran usually wins in the end.



afwdwfan said:


> Yikes... sounds like fun.







afwdwfan said:


> Holy cow! What the heck???? Did she just randomly actually have them on her and they were missed or did something shady happen with her carryon or something???



Well the knife in her clarinet case I can see her forgetting it was there. I have no idea where there other one came from. 



afwdwfan said:


> Some green motivation will get you far!



Yes, and she knows how to use it to her advantage 



afwdwfan said:


> Sorry she had to struggle around without the scooter for a while, but I'm glad you were able to get your mugs and spend a bit of time at DLR.



Well it wasn't really spending time at DLR more like dropping in at 7-11, but 7-11 was in the middle of DLR. 



afwdwfan said:


> Wow! have a great trip!



Thanks! It's been interesting so far! We'll see how the rest works out!


----------



## franandaj

Dis_Yoda said:


> Hope you get to enjoy Festival of the Arts!  I did a drive by trip last weekend on the way to pick up my show girl and had tons of fun.



So far we've had two good days at the FoA. We still have a lot more that we can do. I hope we have time to get it in!


----------



## franandaj

DnA2010 said:


> Here comes a mammoth reply..it's taken me a few days-



That's OK. I have Mammoth replies coming back...



DnA2010 said:


> I need my mental breaks! Doing 10 hours straight is draining



I can't even imagine. Well perhaps I can back in the day I used to do 10 hour days at my day job, but then again it was a really cool place to work even if it was a job.



DnA2010 said:


> We are the same- I actually found a lost super old one the other day, we cracked it and it was actually good!



I dont put white wines or ice wines down so they could get lost in my massive fridge. Pretty easily. 



DnA2010 said:


> Ya I know...I should focus more on that it's shellfish that's fishey to me



Now when you say shellfish vs seafood THAT I understand. I tend to like shellfish more than regular fish.



DnA2010 said:


> They look very organized



Well that is the foundation of Marching Band. Lines, spacing, all that!



DnA2010 said:


> I want to be friends with these guys!



Lisa, the gal in that pic gas been one of my friends for at least 15 years! She is a lot of fun!



DnA2010 said:


> dangggg!! Those are fancy!



I know! Crazy!



DnA2010 said:


> yumm! I love passion fruit stuff too



I'm OK with passion fruit. I prefer more traditional flavors like chocolate, raspberry, or pistachio. 



DnA2010 said:


> I know this is a thing, chocolate bacon, but I haven't been down that road yet...



I've had it before and it's actually pretty.good!



DnA2010 said:


> I did wonder when I first saw this photo



That's why I clarified. It did look like a sweet potato.



DnA2010 said:


> Wowzas!! I'd be wanting to try a bunch of those!



I know! We had a hard time!



DnA2010 said:


> Those all look fantastic!



I wished I could have tried more!



DnA2010 said:


> I like the toasted marshmellows! Nice detail!



Yeah, you will see on the upcoming TR that S'mores are a trend.



DnA2010 said:


> No picture of dressed up?



It wasn't enough dressed up compared to our normal dressed up. Just wait until our next bonus feature.



DnA2010 said:


> wow that's really cool! How considerate of him!



Well I can see why it was a good quote for his book. It was neat.



DnA2010 said:


> That's a lot of hot n ready pizzas!



There were over 300 musicians plus staff!



DnA2010 said:


> How many of these folks did you know before?



Well at least two or three of them. The gal standing at the end was my friend who was with the bottle of champagne earlier. 



DnA2010 said:


> 20 minutes seems pretty darn good!



Well probably for Fran it is good.  She never listens to what I want when it comes.to leaving for breakfast.  When it comes for leaving for rope drop she is on it. Today was a good example!



DnA2010 said:


> Does this really surprise you?



Yeah, I guess she is bnb like her Dad, she can turn the charm on when she wants. She just doesn't know she has to do that all the time cause the camera is always on.



DnA2010 said:


> I could totally see this! You guys should come see us in a few weeks there
> I remember messaging with you this day, and all the craziness!



I wish. Yes I remember that there were a few of you that were I on this situation in real time..it was no fun.



DnA2010 said:


> What the HECK?? So glad it all got sorted!



Yeah. The one in her clarinet case was just a missed fluke, the other IDK, but the one in her shoe was definitely a problem.




DnA2010 said:


> This doesn't surprise me, Fran is on it!



She knows money talks!



DnA2010 said:


> Very nice!



She likes her Tiki Mugs 



DnA2010 said:


> Oh I think I'm going to use this- "there was some controversy between us on the decision"



That's pretty much a euphemism! 



DnA2010 said:


> How many kitties do you usually have snuggled up with you?



Well it all depends. But most normally I have Milo snuggled into my right arm. He makes biscuits in my armpit before he goes to sleep. He is a contestant. Other than him I may have Bagel, O'Malley, Pepper, Velcro, Nefret, Panchito, any combination or all of them on top of me. Also Kahlua and Berlioz show up to snuggle but not as likely. I am almost always stapled in by three kids if not more.


----------



## franandaj

Captain_Oblivious said:


> How about eternal consciousness?



Nice....



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Well, they can't all be roller coaster adventures!



This is true. I would have a heart attack if it was a continuous rollercoaster. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hey, I know that place!



Did you guys eat there on your trip? I'm hoping you do a TR on that trip.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Fran knows that of which she speaks.



Truth.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Good call there.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> I know that feeling so well!



Unfortunately, me too....



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hang on, let me go grab a snack.



Can you get one for me too? I'm getting hungry here too!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hey, that's pretty cool!



It was very sweet.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Holy cow. That's a lot of pizza.



There were a lot of people! 300+



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Nice! I'd be starstruck if it was John Williams.



There's that too.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Why am I not surprised?



Fran is quite predictable.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Well...good luck with that!



Thanks.   



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That sounds so comforting. "Hang on, let me grab the pull starter!"



   



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I wish I had bad luck like that.



Well considering we both mostly fly Southwest. That's not happening to either of us. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Um...what???



I know!  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I can never sleep on planes. It's hard.



It rarely happens for me either. Fran can fall asleep almost anywhere in a heartbeat. She fell asleep in the queue of RotR yesterday!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Best $20 she ever spent.



 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That's a neat little touch.



And since last year the mugs were switched on opposite coasts last year all they had to was change the color and switch the mugs out without actually having to design anything.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Cool! Have fun storming the castle!



Thanks! We haven't even made it to MK yet!


----------



## franandaj

basketlacey said:


> Read the whole trip report with my coffee this morning! Loved the combo of Disney and the band stuff! The pic from SDD is adorable and I’m glad Fran rode it (even if it was first and only). The Spanish restaurant looked interesting. I need to see if they do magical dining any other time of year.



Wow! How many cups of coffee did it take you?      We enjoyed the Spanish restaurant so much we will be dining there again tonight!



basketlacey said:


> I’m catching up on trip reports. I tend not to read as much when I don’t have trips planned. But Santa brought me an annual pass so it’s going to be a fun year. Thanks for sharing all of your adventures! I need more pics of Fran’s shopping



Congratulations on your new AP!


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> We use Imperial mostly.
> tsp, tbsp, cup, 10” pan, bake at 350, etc.
> But not sure of my frying pan sizes. I “think” I have 2-6”, 8 or 10” and a 12” or bigger.



Imperial, huh. Never heard of that. I found out that two of my pans which are completely different shapes are both called 10" skillets. Back when we did Christmas gifts, I had asked for a 10" non non-stick skillet. What my mom got me was the smaller of the two, not what I expected. And I learned that both of them were considered 10".

I do have a 12" skillet, but only use it for things like Chicken Cacciatore or other dishes that require braising on the cooktop.



pkondz said:


> You know, you’re the first person to call me “silky



Silky autocorrect! 



pkondz said:


> They were........ okay.
> I’m thinking maybe they’re just not my thing



Very possibly. They looked huge. The ones at Holy Mole are little and one is just right for me with some fries.



pkondz said:


> Great. I’ll jump out and surprise her and she’ll have a heart attack which will give _me_ a heart attack and you’ll have 2 bodies to dispose of.



No I'll just call 911 and say it was an accident. As long as I don't leave the scene it's not a crime.


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Hang on... lemme get comfy (silky-er)... okay go.



That paints a picture that I'm not sure I want to look at!   



pkondz said:


> At a conference? This is possible??



I know! Right?



pkondz said:


> No way! How cool is that?? You’re published!



Actually in a previous life I worked as a writer at a magazine. Most of my pieces did not give me a byline, but towards the end of that job I did get a few pieces with my name on them.



pkondz said:


> Found Fran right away. Not positive I found you. I think I did.
> Is that an oboe by Fran? And what’s the smaller item? Looks like a drink? Or...?



That's her clarinet and a bottle of Diet Mtn Dew. 

Not counting Fran's row. I'm in the second row on the opposite side. The 4th one in. All you can see is my head and my face is mostly overexposed.



pkondz said:


> Butt-load of pizzas



Lots of hungry musicians!



pkondz said:


> Never heard of that. Flaming or otherwise.



I've seen it on lots of menus, but never tried it before.



pkondz said:


> yum and yum







pkondz said:


> Well you did say she’s very easy to talk to.



True.



pkondz said:


> I’ve never had the nerve to try one of those. How are they?



They're not bad. They do a pretty good job for a short period of time.



pkondz said:


> Whoops! Not a big deal, though.



Yeah, it only took a few minutes to fix.



pkondz said:


> I’m surprised by that.



By the fact that he made the offer it that people took it?



pkondz said:


> Oh man... it’s like a mini riot about to start.



Kind of was....



pkondz said:


> Oh! Yeah! I hadn’t thought of that.



Yeah, so this trip I brought two weeks worth, just in case.



pkondz said:


> I’m sorry... what?
> Why on Earth did she have those????



She carries them around all the time. She probably forgot about the one in her clarinet. No idea on the other one.



pkondz said:


> Good! About time something goes right!



Really!



pkondz said:


> You guys must’ve been exhausted.



That's an understatement!



pkondz said:


> So you’re leaving... Monday?



Yes, we did! Been here all week and some of next!


----------



## franandaj

jedijill said:


> I forgot about all your drama getting back home!  You do need a do over trip!



Yeah, I could have lived without that drama. It's not like we weren't walking back into a stressful situation.


----------



## franandaj

Steppesister said:


> WHOA! That was some drama!!! Holy Moly!! But the whole underwear debaucle had me totally busting a gut... and you know why.
> 
> Whatn and ending, Alison!



I put that in there just for you! Also your escapades inspired me to potentially go commando if the undies weren't dry!


----------



## franandaj




----------



## franandaj

Madame Leota’s Masquerade Ball


When we last left off, I was laying in bed surrounded by kitties, with a still broken walk in tub and full couple days ahead of me.  I couldn’t stay in that position for long, I had an 11:00AM appointment for a dress fitting. Well not a fitting, I did that before the trip. This was actually a “make sure it fits”.  It did!


So without explaining all the other Mundane things like a Chiropractor appointment, visit to the tailor for Fran, meetings, and hairstyles, we finally come to our next event which was less than two days after our plane landed. Originally we thought we’d have another day to relax and prepare, but pretty soon we were all decked out and on our way to a swanky Masquerade Ball hosted by Madame Leota herself.





But first here we are in our recently fitted duds.





The room was all set for a seance.





And I would have a front row seat right next to the Madame.





It was very cool, she could command Thunder and Lightning.





There were a number of other really neat effects which occurred throughout the evening, she started us off summoning the spirits to send us a message from somewhere beyond!





We would be enjoying quite a lovely menu this evening.





This is the Black Pearls of Wisdom, complete with caviar, scallops, and lobster.





This was probably my least favorite.  I enjoyed the puff pastry on the top, but I’m not a huge pumpkin fan, the braised pork made it better, but I let Fran eat most of my portion.  What Lies Beneath, Dear Sally? Is the title of this dish.





This dish doesn’t look so appetizing, however, it really was pretty good!  It was a Duck and Toadstool Goulash with Little Hat Pasta. They called it, “Hats off to our Dearly Departed”.





Our Main Course was based on the Bride Constance Hatchaway, and titled, Her Groom’s Last Supper. It was a Filet Mignon with Alaskan King Crab and Hollandaise.  Super Yummy!





Then it was time for all the spookiness and magic, she looked into her crystal ball…





...and all sorts of cool stuff happened, but I don’t really remember.  I was enjoying it all and not really taking notes.





As they were serving dessert, Constance Hatchaway came through the ball room looking for suitors.  She was showing off her strands of pearls, one for each of her husbands, may they rest in peace.





Our dessert, entitled The Sweet Hereafter was simply described as a Supernatural Seance of Chocolate.





It even had a crystal ball on top that you had to break to get to the cake.





At that point we were pretty much done for the evening, but Fran and I lingered and took a few photos.  This is not a very good one of me, but I thought I would include it because Fran looks great!





I believe that there was someone doing Tarot card readings throughout the night. We never did that as we were thoroughly entertained by our tablemates and the goings on throughout the evening.  However, I took the opportunity to get a photo op in that space.









It was a very fun evening and I’m glad we made the effort to get all dressed up!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

That event looks so awesome!  I’m super jealous!   You’re so lucky to be able to experience that.


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


>


You two looked so perfect!! Your costumes are exquisite! I would LOVE to go to a real masquerade one day. 

All of the food looked great, but as always there too much for me. Were you able to get pairing for the evening? 



franandaj said:


> It was very cool, she could command Thunder and Lightning.


WHOA!!! The addition of the special effects is super cool! What an amazing evening.


----------



## cruisehopeful

franandaj said:


> But first here we are in our recently fitted duds.


Wow. Your clothes are amazing! How fun. 


franandaj said:


> This is the Black Pearls of Wisdom, complete with caviar, scallops, and lobster.


That's a beautiful presentation. That's the kind of thing I would love to look at, but probably wouldn't eat, lol.

I can't remember how you were able to go to this event. I don't recall it ever being offered to the public. Was it a DVC thing?

The Madame Leota dessert - was that ice that you had to break through? And the was that a picture of the original Madame Leota? I have an emotional attachment to old one (and the old attic)....


----------



## afwdwfan

Dressed to the nines and enjoying a nice masquerade!  That really looks pretty incredible.  The theming, the food, everything!  I'm glad you were able to attend!


----------



## jedijill

Your costumes were amazing!  Looks like a really fun event!

Jill in CO


----------



## Lesley Wake

franandaj said:


> But first here we are in our recently fitted duds.


oooh, I remember you talking about this one! 


franandaj said:


> At that point we were pretty much done for the evening, but Fran and I lingered and took a few photos. This is not a very good one of me, but I thought I would include it because Fran looks great!


Both very gorgeous! Those special dinners look absolutely awesome! 


franandaj said:


> However, I took the opportunity to get a photo op in that space.


You remind me of an elegant ghost who would haunt an old plantation house!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Imperial, huh. Never heard of that.


It's the system that _you_ use. Inches. Feet. Yards. Miles. Etc...


franandaj said:


> I found out that two of my pans which are completely different shapes are both called 10" skillets


Huh! Was not expecting _that_!


franandaj said:


> Silky autocorrect!





franandaj said:


> Very possibly. They looked huge. The ones at Holy Mole are little and one is just right for me with some fries.


Hmmm... that might make a world of difference.


franandaj said:


> No I'll just call 911 and say it was an accident. As long as I don't leave the scene it's not a crime.


I'll ingest something lethal too... then you'll have some 'splainin' to do!


franandaj said:


> That paints a picture that I'm not sure I want to look at!


 


franandaj said:


> Actually in a previous life I worked as a writer at a magazine. Most of my pieces did not give me a byline, but towards the end of that job I did get a few pieces with my name on them.


Really! Cool!


franandaj said:


> That's her clarinet and a bottle of Diet Mtn Dew.


Ah. Figured oboe or clarinet... looked a bit more like the former (to me) in the photo.


franandaj said:


> By the fact that he made the offer it that people took it?


That people took it.


franandaj said:


> Yeah, so this trip I brought two weeks worth, just in case.


Not surprised.


franandaj said:


> She carries them around all the time. She probably forgot about the one in her clarinet. No idea on the other one.


Okay, so... _why_ does she carry them around all the time????


franandaj said:


> That's an understatement!





franandaj said:


> Yes, we did! Been here all week and some of next!


Hope you're having a great time!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Well not a fitting, I did that before the trip. This was actually a “make sure it fits”. It did!


Always a plus. 


franandaj said:


> pretty soon we were all decked out and on our way to a swanky Masquerade Ball hosted by Madame Leota herself.


So cool!!!


franandaj said:


>


Um.... one word. WOW!!!
You guys look amazing! Seriously! Wonderful!!


franandaj said:


>


Oh, man. That room looks amazing.
I would seriously fly out for one day (and damn the expense) to do something like that.
I love stuff like that!


franandaj said:


> And I would have a front row seat right next to the Madame.


Perfect!


franandaj said:


> It was very cool, she could command Thunder and Lightning.


No way!!! And yet... Disney... I'm not surprised it's so cool! 


franandaj said:


> This is the Black Pearls of Wisdom, complete with caviar, scallops, and lobster.


Drooling...


franandaj said:


> This was probably my least favorite. I enjoyed the puff pastry on the top, but I’m not a huge pumpkin fan,


Yeah... I'll pass on pumpkin. 


franandaj said:


> It was a Duck and Toadstool Goulash with Little Hat Pasta. They called it, “Hats off to our Dearly Departed”.


You're right... doesn't look amazing, but... there's a puddle of drool now at my feet.


franandaj said:


> It was a Filet Mignon with Alaskan King Crab and Hollandaise. Super Yummy!


Oh, no! I'm drowning in drool! Help! Help!


franandaj said:


> ...and all sorts of cool stuff happened


Wish I could've seen that!


franandaj said:


> As they were serving dessert, Constance Hatchaway came through the ball room looking for suitors.


Wonderful!!!!


franandaj said:


> It even had a crystal ball on top that you had to break to get to the cake.


Okay, now they're just getting ridiculous. Ridiculously amazing, I mean!


franandaj said:


> This is not a very good one of me, but I thought I would include it because Fran looks great!


I usually don't point out typos, but I'll make an exception here. It should be:
This is a very good one of me, Fran and I look great!


franandaj said:


>


Love this pose!


----------



## ACDSNY

The Madame Leota’s Masquerade Ball looked like a wonderful event and your costumes were fabulous.

Somehow in this last lost year I've fallen totally off the TR grid.  I managed to get through this one all in one swoop.


----------



## DnA2010

franandaj said:


> But first here we are in our recently fitted duds.



Spot on for the event! You guys look great! So regal!



franandaj said:


> nd I would have a front row seat right next to the Madame.



Lucky you! Assigned seating?



franandaj said:


> This was probably my least favorite. I enjoyed the puff pastry on the top, but I’m not a huge pumpkin fan, the braised pork made it better, but I let Fran eat most of my portion. What Lies Beneath, Dear Sally? Is the title of this dish.



I think this would be right up my alley



franandaj said:


> ur Main Course was based on the Bride Constance Hatchaway, and titled, Her Groom’s Last Supper. It was a Filet Mignon with Alaskan King Crab and Hollandaise. Super Yummy!



That looks super delish, nice colours too


franandaj said:


>



You had such a great seat!



franandaj said:


> It even had a crystal ball on top that you had to break to get to the cake.



Super creative!



franandaj said:


> I thought I would include it because Fran looks great!



Awwww! 



franandaj said:


> I believe that there was someone doing Tarot card readings throughout the night.


I have never done a Tarot reading


What a fun evening, thanks for sharing!


----------



## franandaj

OK, I know that I need to reply to all your responses, but I just wanted to post the link to the new TR.  We check out tomorrow morning, and I've had plenty of time in the room while Fran slept to get started on the first update.

Feel free to stop by and join in.  Here is the link.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

franandaj said:


> Did you guys eat there on your trip? I'm hoping you do a TR on that trip.



We ate at Toothsome a couple of years ago as a stop on the way to the Everglades.  We all liked it well enough.  On this Universal trip, we had all our meals on Disney property!   I'll probably do a mini-write up when I finish with the PNW trip.



franandaj said:


> Well considering we both mostly fly Southwest. That's not happening to either of us.



I've been cheating on Southwest lately.  They just don't seem to have very low prices for us anymore.


----------



## Flossbolna

I am really sorry that I haven't been around here very much... Work was crazy (and still will be for the foreseeable future as I might move on to a new job soon, a promotion hopefully).

I absolutely adored your costumes for the event! You both look amazing! 

Off to the new trip report now!


----------



## franandaj

Dis_Yoda said:


> That event looks so awesome!  I’m super jealous!   You’re so lucky to be able to experience that.



Thanks! It was so much fun!


----------



## jedijill

Flossbolna said:


> I am really sorry that I haven't been around here very much... Work was crazy (and still will be for the foreseeable future as I might move on to a new job soon, a promotion hopefully).
> 
> I absolutely adored your costumes for the event! You both look amazing!
> 
> Off to the new trip report now!


 

Fingers crossed for the promotion!  Very exciting!

Jill in CO


----------



## franandaj

Steppesister said:


> You two looked so perfect!! Your costumes are exquisite! I would LOVE to go to a real masquerade one day.



Thanks! It was fun getting all dressed up like that!



Steppesister said:


> All of the food looked great, but as always there too much for me. Were you able to get pairing for the evening?



At these events, they pretty much assume that you will have the pairing. It's pretty much worked into the price so you might as well.



Steppesister said:


> WHOA!!! The addition of the special effects is super cool! What an amazing evening.



It was a super cool evening!


----------



## franandaj

cruisehopeful said:


> Wow. Your clothes are amazing! How fun.



Thanks!



cruisehopeful said:


> That's a beautiful presentation. That's the kind of thing I would love to look at, but probably wouldn't eat, lol.



The eating is the best part!



cruisehopeful said:


> The Madame Leota dessert - was that ice that you had to break through? And the was that a picture of the original Madame Leota? I have an emotional attachment to old one (and the old attic)....



I think it was sugar. It definitely wasn't ice.


----------



## franandaj

afwdwfan said:


> Dressed to the nines and enjoying a nice masquerade!  That really looks pretty incredible.  The theming, the food, everything!  I'm glad you were able to attend!



It was a lot of fun! If they did it again, I would do it in a heartbeat!


----------



## franandaj

jedijill said:


> Your costumes were amazing! Looks like a really fun event!



Thanks! It really was!


----------



## franandaj

Lesley Wake said:


> oooh, I remember you talking about this one



We registered back in August so it was highly anticipated.  We had no idea what to expect.



Lesley Wake said:


> Both very gorgeous! Those special dinners look absolutely awesome!



Thanks! It was fantastic!



Lesley Wake said:


> You remind me of an elegant ghost who would haunt an old plantation house!



   I like that!


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> It's the system that _you_ use. Inches. Feet. Yards. Miles. Etc...



I realize that. I just didn't know that it was called the Imperial System.



pkondz said:


> Hmmm... that might make a world of difference.



And they're only $1.49. We get two tacos and an order of fries for less than $5.



pkondz said:


> I'll ingest something lethal too... then you'll have some 'splainin' to do!



Suicide <> Murder



pkondz said:


> Ah. Figured oboe or clarinet... looked a bit more like the former (to me) in the photo.



Oboe is one of the few instruments she doesn't play.



pkondz said:


> That people took it.



They were the smart ones.



pkondz said:


> Okay, so... _why_ does she carry them around all the time????



I'm not sure, but they come in handy quite often. We use them a lot at home to open boxes, for packing eBay stuff, opening boxes of cat litter....



pkondz said:


> Hope you're having a great time!



You've been reading about it!



pkondz said:


> Um.... one word. WOW!!!
> You guys look amazing! Seriously! Wonderful!!



Thank you!  



pkondz said:


> Oh, man. That room looks amazing.
> I would seriously fly out for one day (and damn the expense) to do something like that.
> I love stuff like that!



If they do it again or something similar, I will let you know.



pkondz said:


> No way!!! And yet... Disney... I'm not surprised it's so cool!



It was totally cool!



pkondz said:


> Yeah... I'll pass on pumpkin.



I'm not a fan either.



pkondz said:


> You're right... doesn't look amazing, but... there's a puddle of drool now at my feet.



 



pkondz said:


> Oh, no! I'm drowning in drool! Help! Help!



I'll throw you a lifesaver!



pkondz said:


> Wish I could've seen that!



Wish I could remember more of the cool things. There was a lot of wine, did I mention that?



pkondz said:


> Okay, now they're just getting ridiculous. Ridiculously amazing, I mean!







pkondz said:


> I usually don't point out typos, but I'll make an exception here. It should be:
> This is a very good one of me, Fran and I look great



Well thank you.



pkondz said:


> Love this pose!



I've gotten a couple comments on this one.


----------



## franandaj

ACDSNY said:


> The Madame Leota’s Masquerade Ball looked like a wonderful event and your costumes were fabulous.



Thanks. It was so much fun!



ACDSNY said:


> Somehow in this last lost year I've fallen totally off the TR grid. I managed to get through this one all in one swoop.



Wow! At least this was a shorter one since we were only at Disney for a few days.

So I put you in my calendar for Sunday the 22nd.


----------



## franandaj

DnA2010 said:


> Spot on for the event! You guys look great! So regal!



Thanks!



DnA2010 said:


> Lucky you! Assigned seating?



Yes, it was assigned seating.



DnA2010 said:


> I think this would be right up my alley



You can have all my pumpkin



DnA2010 said:


> That looks super delish, nice colours too



It was very delish!



DnA2010 said:


> You had such a great seat!



I know!  We lucked out.



DnA2010 said:


> Super creative!







DnA2010 said:


> I have never done a Tarot reading
> 
> 
> What a fun evening, thanks for sharing!



I don't think I have either.  You're welcome.


----------



## franandaj

Captain_Oblivious said:


> We ate at Toothsome a couple of years ago as a stop on the way to the Everglades. We all liked it well enough. On this Universal trip, we had all our meals on Disney property!  I'll probably do a mini-write up when I finish with the PNW trip.



I noticed that you seemed to be eating at a lot of Disney restaurants in your FB posts!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I've been cheating on Southwest lately. They just don't seem to have very low prices for us anymore.



Huh, with free luggage and the extra seat person of size policy, their prices seem to work out for us.


----------



## franandaj

Flossbolna said:


> I am really sorry that I haven't been around here very much... Work was crazy (and still will be for the foreseeable future as I might move on to a new job soon, a promotion hopefully).



Well hopefully your promotion comes through!  Michael was very proud of you.



Flossbolna said:


> I absolutely adored your costumes for the event! You both look amazing!



Thank you very much!



Flossbolna said:


> Off to the new trip report now!



And now it's time for your cameo!


----------



## franandaj

About a month after the last post, we spent an extended weekend out at the Grand with some friends. This had been several years in the planning. M&M knew that they would be taking an extensive trip which included a month of traveling, a vow renewal (or second marriage) in Hawaii, and ended with a week in Southern California. Their final weekend, which was in mid November, would be spent at the Grand with us. They rented some of our points for a studio, and at 11 months I booked a two bedroom lockoff for all of us. That way they truly had their own room, but whenever we wanted we could open up the common door, it was like we were all staying in one cozy room, with separate bedrooms. It worked out quite well and we were able to spend some nice time together with plenty of time to our own respective spouses as well.

As is usual when staying out at the Grand, Fran and I didn’t make it there until around 5PM, so the room was ready, and we were lucky enough to have access to the Concierge lounge, which worked out to be a very nice perk!

We found this little treat waiting for us when we checked into the room.





We spent the evening enjoying the lounge and catching up with everyone since it had been a couple years since we had all seen each other. They’re not big on group pictures, so you’ll just have to believe me!


The next day we started with a lovely breakfast before going out into the park.





Since today was going to be our lowest crowd day, we decided to hit as many rides as we could. Fran wasn’t feeling very well, and decided to stay in the room to sleep. We started on Hyperspace Mountain, somehow I missed getting the ride photo….

Then both M&M wanted to ride It's a Small World all decked out for Christmas.





We were able to ride Alice In Wonderland with a minimal wait, and Peter Pan too!  Our next ride was MF:SR





Do you remember earlier in this TR when we were at DHS and I wondered if we had a rock outcropping at Batuu West?  Well here it is! A little different shaped, but there is an outcropping.





M&M had already decided that they wanted lunch at Rancho Del Zocalo.  I hadn’t eaten there in a long time, so that was nice. I ordered the Burrito Sonora with Beef (with Refried Beans, Rice and Cheese wrapped in a Flour Tortilla and topped with a traditional Guajillo Sauce served with Mexican Rice and Refried Beans).





I was pleasantly surprised at how good it was!  Here is a cross section of my lunch.





Magdalene got the Tostada Salad with Chicken.





While Michael got the same, but with beef instead.





We were also joined by brother Gary and Mom, someone ordered soup, and not sure what else, but everyone was plenty full.

After that we went on BTMRR, Pirates, and Indy before we hopped over to DCA.  We went on Guardians next and got “We Got the Funk” for our song on Guardians. Now Michael is not a fan of having his picture online, so I’ve disguised him in all the ride photos so as not to blow his cover!





At this point I went to check on Fran back in the room.  I brought her some snacks from the lounge and then went back to meet up with everyone. I got a drink and waited while they did Soarin & RSR, and then joined me for another drink.





Then we went up to watch WoC.  I know I’m not being a very good TR writer, but we were just enjoying each other’s company and I just didn’t end up taking a lot of photos! I did take photos of our dessert after the show.










Friday


We had a leisurely morning, in fact I think this was the day that M and I hung out over coffee just talking for over an hour. On our way out of the hotel, I took this picture of the Gingerbread house, which was still under construction at the time of our visit.





I had made us a reservation at the Cantina since they were already on vacation when the announced that you could make reservations 60 days in advance. We got there right around 1PM. There was a funny situation in line as I was telling Michael about my experience in Florida with the guy who didn’t like Californians. A woman behind us in line was from San Francisco, and based on our discussion (politics, which aren’t allowed here), we all bonded! 

We each had one drink, I bought the round because Liesa really wanted the Beer Flight mug.  I don’t care for beer, and had Fran been feeling up to it (she was still sick) she would have drank it.  Instead Magdalene offered to drink the beer. Michael got a non-alcoholic drink, and I got my favorite Jedi Mind Trick.





After that we rode the Haunted Mansion since we missed it the day before. I did actually get a shot of the Gingerbread House for the 50th!





We got on Star Tours next, and then rode Hyperspace Mountain. This time I got the picture.





They wanted to watch the parade, while I had an appointment for Fran. Remember that last month after we got off the airplane we picked up hatbox ghost mugs? Well we got a few extra so that we could trade with other people. One of my FB friends had picked up the Grog Grotto version of the mug, and she just happened to be at DL this weekend so in the lobby of the Grand, I made Fran’s mug trade and brought it back to the room.

After the parade I met up with M&M at the lounge for drinks and then to the fireworks. The Castle is so beautiful when it is all lit up at Christmas!





After the fireworks, I said goodbye to M&M and went back to the room to get Fran up. Liesa was arriving at LAX on one of the last flights and we had offered to pick her up. She said that she could just take an Uber, but in the past week or so LAX changed the rules for taxis, uber, and Lyft. They could not go into the airport to pick up passengers any longer. Passengers would go to a central location and that's where they get the vehicles. The first week was a disaster. With us already having a late return to the hotel, I didn't want Liesa to get caught up in that mess and possibly not make it to the room until 3AM. As it was I think we got back at 1AM.


*[Continued in Next Post]*


----------



## franandaj

*[Continued from Previous Post]*


Saturday


This morning we were invited to a special event. Christmas was officially kicking off and there were some fun times to be had. M&M were going on a special shopping spree courtesy of a CM friend, so we entertained ourselves. Since it involved merchandise, Fran felt miraculously better. Now you might know that one of Walt Disney's favorite drinks was the Tom & Jerry. Here's a recipe that I found on the internet.

Tom & Jerry

SERVES 10


INGREDIENTS

For the batter:

1 cup granulated sugar
3 large egg yolks
1 ounce aged rum
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/8 teaspoon ground allspice
Pinch ground cloves
3 large egg whites
1/8 teaspoon cream of tartar

For the punch:

1 1/4 cups (10 ounces) Cognac or brandy
1 1/4 cups (10 ounces) aged rum
2 1/2 cups (20 ounces) hot whole milk
Freshly grated nutmeg, for garnish

INSTRUCTIONS

Make the batter: Place the sugar, egg yolks, rum, cinnamon, allspice, and cloves in a large bowl and whisk until the sugar is mostly dissolved; set aside. Place the egg whites and cream of tartar in a medium bowl and whisk or beat with an electric mixer until stiff peaks form. Add the beaten egg whites to the bowl of egg yolks and gently fold until combined.

For a single serving: Place 1/2 cup of the batter in a heated mug. Add 1 ounce of Cognac or brandy and 1 ounce of rum and stir gently to just combine but not deflate the batter. Add 2 ounces of hot milk, stir gently to combine, and garnish with grated nutmeg.

You could order a single drink or a mug and bowl set.





It was a very tasty drink!

Santa was there taking pictures as well and Fran and I came dressed in our holiday festive outfits.









We ordered some onion rings, but no one wanted to fill up as we had a big dinner coming.





After we had our drinks and acquired merchandise, we headed back to the room. Fran still felt a little bit under the weather and wanted to nap some before dinner. We're not quite sure what happened to M&M but they were still gone when we returned to the room. Liesa and I decided to go to Trader Sam's and see if they had any hatbox ghost mugs left. Turned out they had one, so she got it. I have a bad feeling about what happened to it because she made a cryptic comment a while back that leads me to believe that it did not fare so well.

I believe that I ordered a Mosquito Mojito





All afternoon I had been texting with @LesleyWake who was in DTD with a friend doing the Void experience. They were talking about meeting up with us. However, after our drinks Liesa and I were so tired that we just finished the drinks and went back to the room. We both laid down and fell asleep immediately. Lesley texted me around 3:30 and we had already been asleep for about half an hour.

Our reservation at Club 33 was for 5:30, so we all got dressed up and made our way over there. 





When we placed our orders, we mentioned that we had seating for F! and needed to keep on a schedule. Everyone started off with a drink. Fran and I got a margarita and a Belvedere Gibson up, respectively.





Our Amuse Bouche was Pumpkin hummus with Tzatziki and crispy garbanzo beans





It was OK for a bite, I'm not sure I would have wanted more than that.

So when I ordered, there was nothing on the second course that I wanted, instead I ordered two things from the first section. Here was the first mishap. I ordered the Pacific White Shrimp Stuffed with Maryland Crab, Avocado Coulis, Pomegranate but our server set it down in front of Fran. I think we did end up splitting both but I was the one who ordered this dish.





She had ordered Sauteed Coastal Mushrooms, Watercress Coulis, Lemon Butter, both dishes were very good.





For the second course I had ordered Sauteed Saint Pierre, Sungold Tomato Broth, Leeks, Truffle but instead he plunks this piece of salmon down in front of me.





Ummmm….I don't eat salmon. Fran offers to eat it for me, and I wait while they make me what I ordered.





It was delicious, but I think with the delay on my course this was when Mr. Cynical began to question whether our timing for the show was being threatened.

Our third course arrived. I ordered Orecchiette Pasta & Fennel Sausage, Roasted Broccoli, and Ricotta Salata. This was very good!





Guess what he served Fran? Sauteed Salmon, Cauliflower Velvet, Salmon Caviar.





Liesa ordered the Pheasant Rarebit, Forest Mushrooms, Merlot Jus.





I know that it was not what she was expecting, but she'll have to comment on whether or not she liked it.

Then we were served a palate cleanser Spiced Apple Sorbet with mint. It was good and definitely cleansed the palate!





Then our main courses were served. Fran ordered a special they were having that evening which was some sort of swordfish steak with a crab claw. She really enjoyed this.









I got the Bacon Crusted Filet Mignon, Harvest Onions, Hasselback Potatoes.  This was definitely a good choice, but there was no way I could finish it.





Liesa got the Roasted Roulade of Chicken, Cranberry Kumquat Relish, Colcannon Potatoes.  I believe she enjoyed this, but also suffered my same fate of being very full.





By the time we finished our main, we had about 10 minutes until we had to be in our seats. Our server was wheeling out a cart with our desserts. At this point we were not really interested scarfing down our desserts and bolting. Fran stepped in and explained this calmly and said that we would come back after the show to finish our desserts.

As always F! was a great show, and then we ventured back upstairs to have dessert.

Most of the group ordered the Warm Citrus Upside Down Cake, Blood Orange Sorbet which ended up being the clear winner. I was a little put off when they said that it was Vegan, but perhaps I should have given it a try.





I ordered the Baked Warrn Pear Tart, Creme Fresh Chantilly, Almond Frangipane. There was nothing wrong with it, the others just seemed more pleased with their dessert than me.





Before we left I took an embarrassing picture. Don't you hate it when another gal shows up to the party wearing the same dress as you?





I don't remember if others stayed in the park, but I know we went back to the room. Even though I got a nap earlier, I was still pretty tired.


Sunday


When we woke up it was the last day of long travels for M&M. And Fran and I would be checking out of the hotel as well. I believe, that morning,  Liesa, Magdalene, and I went for coffee and breakfast, but since M had a flight to catch, we couldn't linger for long. Once we checked out of the room undecided to take a couple spins on Guardians of the Galaxy. The first ride I got Jackson 5, I Want You Back.





On my second ride I got Born to Be Wild by Steppenwolf.





We picked up some merchandise, and while they were wrapping up the glassware I enjoyed this coffee beverage. While I was sipping my beverage, I had a discussion with a CM about a dessert at S55 which will make an appearance on my next bonus feature!





When we went back outside it was just too hot for our taste at Disney so we just picked up our bags from Bell Services and went home.


----------



## afwdwfan

franandaj said:


> The next day we started with a lovely breakfast before going out into the park.


Nice spread!  Beats having to get up and make it yourself.  


franandaj said:


> Then both M&M wanted to ride It's a Small World all decked out for Christmas.


I love the overlay they have there!  


franandaj said:


> Now Michael is not a fan of having his picture online, so I’ve disguised him in all the ride photos so as not to blow his cover!


Nicely done!  


franandaj said:


> At this point I went to check on Fran back in the room. I brought her some snacks from the lounge and then went back to meet up with everyone.


I love that about the GCH's location.  So convenient going to and from the parks without taking much time at all!


franandaj said:


> After the parade I met up with M&M at the lounge for drinks and then to the fireworks. The Castle is so beautiful when it is all lit up at Christmas!





franandaj said:


> With us already having a late return to the hotel, I didn't want Liesa to get caught up in that mess and possibly not make it to the room until 3AM. As it was I think we got back at 1AM.


Oh wow!  You're a good friend to volunteer to help her out like that! 


franandaj said:


> Since it involved merchandise, Fran felt miraculously better.


    


franandaj said:


> By the time we finished our main, we had about 10 minutes until we had to be in our seats. Our server was wheeling out a cart with our desserts. At this point we were not really interested scarfing down our desserts and bolting. Fran stepped in and explained this calmly and said that we would come back after the show to finish our desserts.
> 
> As always F! was a great show, and then we ventured back upstairs to have dessert.


Sorry the service seemed to be a bit off that evening.  Still, a meal with friends at Club 33 and getting to see Fantasmic.  I can think of worse ways to spend an evening.


franandaj said:


> When we woke up it was the last day of long travels for M&M. And Fran and I would be checking out of the hotel as well. I believe, that morning, Liesa, Magdalene, and I went for coffee and breakfast, but since M had a flight to catch, we couldn't linger for long.


Nice little send off.  I'm glad you all had an opportunity to spend some quality time together!  


franandaj said:


> When we went back outside it was just too hot for our taste at Disney so we just picked up our bags from Bell Services and went home.


The joy of being a local.  "It's too hot, let's go home."


----------



## irene_dsc

I always love seeing your amazing special meals!  You do manage to find the super-special ones.  I especially love your outfits for the masquerade.  

Going back a few updates, I have to admit to also being mystified about Fran's box cutters.  But as soon as you mentioned that one was in her clarinet case, I had to figure they were for trimming reeds.  I can see where it would become natural to start carrying them around on a regular basis.


----------



## ACDSNY

franandaj said:


> So I put you in my calendar for Sunday the 22nd.


Perfect!

Awesome dinner even if the service was a bit off and your Haunted Mansion dress is adorable.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I realize that. I just didn't know that it was called the Imperial System.


I vote you change it to the First Order System.
Which would make Metric the Rebel Alliance System?


franandaj said:


> And they're only $1.49. We get two tacos and an order of fries for less than $5.



I can hardly get a fountain drink for under $5.


franandaj said:


> Suicide <> Murder


I'll leave an incriminating note, too.


franandaj said:


> Oboe is one of the few instruments she doesn't play.


That double reed looks... intimidating.


franandaj said:


> I'm not sure, but they come in handy quite often. We use them a lot at home to open boxes, for packing eBay stuff, opening boxes of cat litter....


THEN LEAVE THEM AT HOME!!!!

 


franandaj said:


> You've been reading about it!





franandaj said:


> If they do it again or something similar, I will let you know.


You will??? Really??? 
(You don't have to. Not trying to invite myself to your party (yes I know it's not _"yours"_), but... I'd do all I could to go!)


franandaj said:


> I'll throw you a lifesaver!




That's a lot of drool!


franandaj said:


> Wish I could remember more of the cool things. There was a lot of wine, did I mention that?


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> M&M knew that they would be taking an extensive trip which included a month of traveling, a vow renewal (or second marriage) in Hawaii, and ended with a week in Southern California.


Wow! Big trip! And an entire month! Wow! I dream of that. And have plans to do so when I'm closer to retirement.


franandaj said:


> I booked a two bedroom lockoff for all of us.


Took me a while to figure out what you meant by that.


franandaj said:


> That way they truly had their own room, but whenever we wanted we could open up the common door, it was like we were all staying in one cozy room, with separate bedrooms.


Sounds like a really good set up. 


franandaj said:


> We found this little treat waiting for us when we checked into the room.


Yum! That looks tasty!


franandaj said:


> Fran wasn’t feeling very well, and decided to stay in the room to sleep.


Sorry to hear that.


franandaj said:


> Then both M&M wanted to ride It's a Small World all decked out for Christmas.


You know... I would to. While I might still do it wearing ear buds, I'd like to see the overlay.


franandaj said:


> I wondered if we had a rock outcropping at Batuu West? Well here it is! A little different shaped, but there is an outcropping.


I'll take your word for it that it's different!


franandaj said:


> M&M had already decided that they wanted lunch at Rancho Del Zocalo.


Never heard of it!


franandaj said:


> I was pleasantly surprised at how good it was! Here is a cross section of my lunch.


That looks really good. I'd have that too.


franandaj said:


> We were also joined by brother Gary and Mom,


Magdalene or Michael's mom/brother?


franandaj said:


> Michael is not a fan of having his picture online, so I’ve disguised him in all the ride photos so as not to blow his cover!


He looks like a bobblehead! 


franandaj said:


> I know I’m not being a very good TR writer, but we were just enjoying each other’s company and I just didn’t end up taking a lot of photos!


pfftt… you're not getting paid to do this. Take as many or as little photos as you want!


franandaj said:


>


Cute cupcake.


franandaj said:


> We had a leisurely morning, in fact I think this was the day that M and I hung out over coffee just talking for over an hour.


 That sounds nice... and relaxing. 


franandaj said:


> Remember that last month after we got off the airplane we picked up hatbox ghost mugs? Well we got a few extra so that we could trade with other people. One of my FB friends had picked up the Grog Grotto version of the mug, and she just happened to be at DL this weekend so in the lobby of the Grand, I made Fran’s mug trade and brought it back to the room.


I do remember. Nice you got to trade. 


franandaj said:


> The Castle is so beautiful when it is all lit up at Christmas!


Pretty!


franandaj said:


> She said that she could just take an Uber, but in the past week or so LAX changed the rules for taxis, uber, and Lyft. They could not go into the airport to pick up passengers any longer. Passengers would go to a central location and that's where they get the vehicles. The first week was a disaster.


Oh, man. I'm not surprised. Yikes!


franandaj said:


> As it was I think we got back at 1AM.


That was very nice of you. 


franandaj said:


> Since it involved merchandise, Fran felt miraculously better.


 


franandaj said:


> the Tom & Jerry. Here's a recipe that I found on the internet.


Holy crap! 


franandaj said:


> Santa was there taking pictures as well and Fran and I came dressed in our holiday festive outfits.


You guys look great. 
Did Santa ask if you'd been good?

No... of course not. He always knows.


franandaj said:


> Liesa and I decided to go to Trader Sam's and see if they had any hatbox ghost mugs left. Turned out they had one, so she got it. I have a bad feeling about what happened to it because she made a cryptic comment a while back that leads me to believe that it did not fare so well.


Uh, oh...


franandaj said:


> However, after our drinks Liesa and I were so tired that we just finished the drinks and went back to the room. We both laid down and fell asleep immediately.


Awwww...  


franandaj said:


> When we placed our orders, we mentioned that we had seating for F! and needed to keep on a schedule.


Thought this might be foreshadowing...


franandaj said:


> Fran and I got a margarita and a Belvedere Gibson up, respectively.


I know who's is whose. 


franandaj said:


> Our Amuse Bouche was Pumpkin hummus with Tzatziki and crispy garbanzo beans


Pumpkin again?


franandaj said:


> Here was the first mishap. I ordered the Pacific White Shrimp Stuffed with Maryland Crab, Avocado Coulis, Pomegranate but our server set it down in front of Fran. I think we did end up splitting both but I was the one who ordered this dish.


Hmmm... not the worst thing. I mean... you can just move the plate. But... would've expected better.


franandaj said:


> She had ordered Sauteed Coastal Mushrooms, Watercress Coulis, Lemon Butter,


Yum! I'd order that one.


franandaj said:


> For the second course I had ordered Sauteed Saint Pierre, Sungold Tomato Broth, Leeks, Truffle but instead he plunks this piece of salmon down in front of me.


What? What is going on there???


franandaj said:


> Our third course arrived. I ordered Orecchiette Pasta & Fennel Sausage, Roasted Broccoli, and Ricotta Salata. This was very good!


Hey, look! You got something you actually ordered!

 


franandaj said:


> Liesa ordered the Pheasant Rarebit, Forest Mushrooms, Merlot Jus.


I might order that as well.


franandaj said:


> Fran ordered a special they were having that evening which was some sort of swordfish steak with a crab claw.


Lots of seafood for Fran that day.


franandaj said:


> I got the Bacon Crusted Filet Mignon, Harvest Onions, Hasselback Potatoes.


I'd _definitely_ order that!!


franandaj said:


> By the time we finished our main, we had about 10 minutes until we had to be in our seats. Our server was wheeling out a cart with our desserts. At this point we were not really interested scarfing down our desserts and bolting.


No, I would think not!


franandaj said:


> Fran stepped in and explained this calmly and said that we would come back after the show to finish our desserts.


Oh! Didn't know you could do that. Smart. 


franandaj said:


> Most of the group ordered the Warm Citrus Upside Down Cake, Blood Orange Sorbet which ended up being the clear winner.


I love the sound of the sorbet... not so much the upside down cake. 


franandaj said:


> I ordered the Baked Warrn Pear Tart, Creme Fresh Chantilly, Almond Frangipane. There was nothing wrong with it, the others just seemed more pleased with their dessert than me.


I think I'd have ordered that as well... but the sorbet _does_ sound good.


franandaj said:


> Before we left I took an embarrassing picture. Don't you hate it when another gal shows up to the party wearing the same dress as you?


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


>


I enjoyed a little piece of that nut cluster. Mmm, choco!



franandaj said:


> I ordered the Burrito Sonora with Beef (with Refried Beans, Rice and Cheese wrapped in a Flour Tortilla and topped with a traditional Guajillo Sauce served with Mexican Rice and Refried Beans).



That's what I had too the next day. Soooooooooooooo yummy!!



franandaj said:


> On our way out of the hotel, I took this picture of the Gingerbread house, which was still under construction at the time of our visit.



I think by weekend's end it was all done. 



franandaj said:


> We each had one drink, I bought the round because Liesa really wanted the Beer Flight mug. I don’t care for beer, and had Fran been feeling up to it (she was still sick) she would have drank it. Instead Magdalene offered to drink the beer.



Thank you for that!! I still need to get my plants for it and get it set up!



franandaj said:


>



I got one too and it's so hard to get a good clear photo. But, I LOVED seeing it!! So cool!




franandaj said:


> After the parade I met up with M&M at the lounge for drinks and then to the fireworks. The Castle is so beautiful when it is all lit up at Christmas!



It sure is!! WOW! 



franandaj said:


> Liesa was arriving at LAX on one of the last flights and we had offered to pick her up.



It was the only time that worked out with my work schedule. Didn't have to  miss a day and that makes my bank account and my boss happy. 



franandaj said:


> As it was I think we got back at 1AM.



That sounds about right. And thank you again so much!! Very generous of you and so nice! 



franandaj said:


> Since it involved merchandise, Fran felt miraculously better. N



Amazing how that happens!!  



franandaj said:


> It was a very tasty drink!



YES!!!!

So yummy!! 



franandaj said:


> Liesa and I decided to go to Trader Sam's and see if they had any hatbox ghost mugs left. Turned out they had one, so she got it. I have a bad feeling about what happened to it because she made a cryptic comment a while back that leads me to believe that it did not fare so well.



Sadly, the ONE mug they had was NOT wrapped as I thought it'd be. You did warn me to check it, and I meant to before toting it too far but forgot to. It was indeed NOT bubble wrapped or even in much paper, and it broke into several pieces in transit home. I have it all, and may someday try to glue it, but it's in pretty bad shape. 
 


franandaj said:


> However, after our drinks Liesa and I were so tired that we just finished the drinks and went back to the room. We both laid down and fell asleep immediately.



It was an amazing afternoon power nap. Exactly what I needed! 



franandaj said:


> Liesa ordered the Pheasant Rarebit, Forest Mushrooms, Merlot Jus.





franandaj said:


> I know that it was not what she was expecting, but she'll have to comment on whether or not she liked it.



I did like it, but it was VERY rich and filling. It could have easily been a main for me. 



franandaj said:


> Liesa got the Roasted Roulade of Chicken, Cranberry Kumquat Relish, Colcannon Potatoes. I believe she enjoyed this, but also suffered my same fate of being very full.



Just so full!!!



franandaj said:


> Most of the group ordered the Warm Citrus Upside Down Cake, Blood Orange Sorbet which ended up being the clear winner.



It was sooooo good. F! magically empied my belly for a good portion of mine. 



franandaj said:


>


Uh oh, Party Foul!


----------



## paradesintherain

franandaj said:


> Then there's Fran, my partner of 23 years.



Aww that's such a long time! Didn't realize that when I read the previous TR!



franandaj said:


> We recently celebrated our 11th wedding anniversary by sharing a large portion of dead cow.



I choked at "sharing a large portion of dead cow". Henceforth I shall only refer to steak as dead cow! And congratulations, though by now you're probably coming up on 12 years! 



franandaj said:


> And this jerk replies, "Well I wouldn't trust people in California either."



Geez, way to make friends at a small table, dude! 



franandaj said:


> Fran complained about the transition from TS land to SWGE. She said it was too abrupt and needed more corners. What do you think?



Oh, I haven't seen the East coast version yet, but I am really curious about that transition! The Frontierland transition is one of my favorites. 



franandaj said:


> Being that we are adept table stalkers, a skill we acquired at our own Trader Sam's which is about ⅓ the size of the WDW version



California Trader Sam's is eat or be eaten! It was too stressful for my friend who wouldn't even come back after I had secured a table.   



franandaj said:


> Fran and I were invited to join in on a VIP tour that was already planned. We were going to be starting with Galaxy's edge and then going to AK and MK.



How fun! 



franandaj said:


> When the check came the manager presented it to our table. She apologized for the commotion and then took 50% off our bill, alcohol and all!



Wow, that's great service. I would never expect something like that for something completely out of the restaurant's control. Also, your review of Jaleo really makes me want to visit! 



franandaj said:


>



YUM! That looks way better than when I had it about 6 years ago. May have to return!



franandaj said:


>



This is such a neat dessert, and wow, the whole experience is just incredible! 



franandaj said:


>



Out of order, but I am OBSESSED with this look! You gals nailed it! 



franandaj said:


>



Um, yum!! Wow you have eaten some incredible meals!


----------



## Positively Bashful

Hello Allison, I'm a longtime lurker and have enjoyed your trip reports and somehow had missed this one until today.  I'd have stayed in the shadows, but as I was reading the section about the band conference I started to wonder if my sister might have attended.  When I came across the photo of the saxophone section of the marching band it was a nice surprise to see her there. I knew from prior trip reports that you are also a sax player so I searched your concert pictures and found her sitting on your row!  Thanks for sharing those...I don't live near my sister so we miss a lot of details in each other's lives.  I'm going back to the "reading and not commenting" section of the boards now.


----------



## mickeystoontown

Hey!   I'm finally catching up on the Dis!


----------

